# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  No sports!

## Davor

Radikalno?
Mislim da ne. Sportaši umiru mladi, krhkog zdravlja.

Problem? Sport. Od 1976. (OI Montreal) sport je postao jedino i isključivo profesionalna djelatnost, a floskule o zdravlju, timskom duhu i ostalo samo su dio marketinga kojim je ta djelatnost okružena.

Za razliku od sporta, rekreacija je stvarno korisna i hvale vrijedna, ali čak i iskreni rekreativci pogrešno misle da se bave sportom.

Što je zapravo sport? Ukratko mislim da se radi o bilo kojoj nesvrhovitoj tjelesnoj aktivnosti na kojoj se može okrenuti novac. Obzirom na žestoku kompetitivnost, bavljenje jednom takvom aktivnošću lišeno je bilo kakve ugode. Slast postignuća je jedino u novcu i medaljama, a s druge strane medalje nalaze se navijači, kladioničari i marketing poroka svih vrsti, osobito alkohola. Sportaši su superljudi koji to postaju korištenjem dopinga i ogromnog nasilja nad vlastitom prirodom, nešto kao Dr. Jekyll i Mr. Hyde. Ako u postupku i izgube poneki vitalni organ ili žlijezdu - postanu još veći sportaši. Kriptonit im je doping kontrola.

To je nešto što svojem djetetu ne želim priuštiti.

Kako djecu zaštititi od sporta? Čini mi se dosta teško. Vjerojatno je izbor nekakve ispunjujuće rekreacije odlična izlika, ali mi se ne čini kao rješenje problema.

Imam li uopće istomišljenike?

----------


## Zdenka2

Believe it or not, imaš. Ja sam jedna od onih koji sport i za sebe i za svoje dijete vidi jedino u granicama rekreativnog, dakle potpuno slobodnog bavljenja. 

Imala sam studenta, vrhunskog i vrhunski uspješnog sportaša koji mi je jednom došao na ispit na štakama, pa smo počeli razgovor o tome. Tada mi je rekao rečenicu koja mi se usjekla u pamćenje: Moje tijelo je potrošeno i ima mnogo više godina nego što piše u osobnoj karti. Dovoljno, zar ne?

Osim toga, kod sporta mi smeta što toliko okupira djecu da ne ostaje vremena ni za što drugo - ni za pošteno obrazovanje, a kamoli za neki dodatni intelektualni, pa i tjelesni razvoj. Gledam djecu koja su još zapravo mala, a treniraju svaki dan po dva puta i ruše se u krevet navečer. Jedan tata tinejdžera mi je jednom rekao da tjera sina na vaterpolo "da ne bi imao vremena i snage za gluposti!". Za mene nedovoljan i krivi motiv. Osim toga, razgovarala sam s jednim trenerom koji mi je rekao da najveći dio muške ekscesne mladeži potječe od skupine izbačene iz sportova jer nisu bili dovoljno kvalitetni.

Poštujem izbor i rezultate onih koji se za to odlučuju. Ali ne želim to za svog sina za svu lovu ovog svijeta. Rješenje: ponuditi druge, manje apsorbirajuće i manje selektivne aktivnosti i dobru rekreaciju.

----------


## blondie

Pa možda malo radikalno, ali ne previše! 
Moje je naime mišljenje da ako želiš pušiti, piti ili drogirati se, ili sve to skupa sport te od toga neće okrenuti!
Dijete će u današnjem svijetu vjerojatno probati sve od toga, a na nama je da ne zabrazdi! (da ne ulazim u taj problem)
No, puno je primjera oko mene gdje se ljudi već i poluprofesionalno bave sportom pa i puše i piju!
To je prema tome, najmanji razlog zašto bi dijete trebalo trenirati neki sport.
Isto tako moj nećak je završio 1. razred O.Š. i imao tri puta tjedno sat i pol košarku (po meni puno pretjerano), i kaj da ti velim, već na početku godine je razmišljao samo o košarci a nikako o knjizi i učenju! Kad nije mogao ići na košarku- pa to su bile traume samo takve!!!!
Ne znam. 
Treba odvagnuti koliko sporta, kada i zašto!
Sviđa mi se npr. kako MM trči. On joggira svaki drugi dan po 10 km. I mislim da je to super.

----------


## Trilian

[quote="Davor"]Radikalno?
Mislim da ne. Sportaši umiru mladi, krhkog zdravlja.[quote]

Mislim da da. Veeelika većina djece/mladih se sportom bavi ipak više-manje rekreativno. Povezivati sport i umiranje, krhko zdravlje je ipak pretjerano. Mislim da su za zdravlje (i fizičko i emocionalno) daleko veći problem kompjutorske igrice, digimoni i sl. Naravno da uvijek ima ekstrema, pa tako ima ljudi kojima je sport narušio zdravlje ali je daleko veći broj onih koji su samo profitirali od bavljenja sportom. Ne treba se samo fokusirati na ekstreme i negativne primjere.

----------


## klia

Uglavnom se slažem. Profesionalno bavljanje sportom može biti veliko ograničenje u razvoju djeteta, u svojoj blizini imam klinca od 16 godina koji čitavu šk. god. visi po natjecanjima, a kad dođu praznici - opet. Stalno ide s natjecanja na natjecanje. Pri tome ga prati jedan od roditelja. Taj klinac nema društva, da o nekakvoj tinejđerskoj romansi i ne govorimo.
Ali rekreacija - definitivno. Mi ćemo M na jesen upisati u sportsku igraonicu jer je toliko pun energije koja se mora kanalizirati, i to baš u fizičkom smjeru, jer živimo u stanu, za kvartovsko dvorište je još mali, a neprestano bi skakao, igrao se loptom i slično, znate već i sami kako to ide.
Radi se o igraonici gdje se prati dječje napredovanje i gdje se kroz igru razvijaju sve skupine mišića (inzistira se više na razvijanju dobrih tjelesnih navika, nego na usmjeravanju u neki konkretan sport).
Inače, jedan je učitelj tjelesnoga mojoj prijateljici savjetovao da malo dijete nikako ne daje prerano u sport tipa košarka, nogomet, tenis ili sl., već na gimnastiku kako bi se tijelo pravilno razvijalo, što je klincima najvažnije.

----------


## Brunda

> Naravno da uvijek ima ekstrema, pa tako ima ljudi kojima je sport narušio zdravlje ali je daleko veći broj onih koji su samo profitirali od bavljenja sportom. Ne treba se samo fokusirati na ekstreme i negativne primjere.


Slažem se. Jako je malo takvih vrhunskih sportaša u odnosu na sve one koji se bave sportom. Što se tiče povreda, ništa ti nije garancija da do povrede neće doći, čak ni kad hodaš po cesti ili se rekreativno baviš sportom. Imam prijatelje kojima su popucale tetive, jednom kad je haklao s dečkima nogomet (igraju jednom tjedno po 1,5 sat - znači rekreativno), a jednom hodajući cestom kad je uganuo nogu.
Uostalom, tko kaže da se sportaši moraju dopingirati da bi postizali vrhunske rezultate. Osobno poznajem dvoje ljudi koji su vrhunski sportaši u svjetskim okvirima koji sigurno ne koriste nikakve dopinge. Velika odricanja i život posvećen tome na uštrb nekih drugih stvari u životu da, ali svi se mi nečega odričemo da bi u nečem drugom bili bolji. Stvar je pojedinačnih želja i ciljeva.
Mene osobno više brine ta okupiranost djece sportom kada počnu gubiti interes za sve ostalo, pogotovo školom. Imam previše slučajeva oko sebe mladih ljudi sa nezavršenom srednjom školom zbog posvećivanja profesionalnom sportu i uvjeravanja trenera kako je to jedini način za postizanje vrhunskih rezultata uz zaklinjanja da baš to dijete ima sve predispozicije da postane svjetski ili europski prvak. Ali tu nije problem sport kao takav nego sebični i needucirani treneri i roditelji koji se tu moraju ispravno postaviti. Nažalost, u takvim situacijama roditelji snose velik dio krivice jer postanu zasljepljeni mogućim uspjehom u sportu i popuštaju u svemu drugom.
Osobno sam imala sreće da su moji roditelji u identičnoj situaciji postupili vrlo trezveno i pametno forsirajući daljnje školovanje i nedopuštanje izvanrednog i dopisnog polaganja ispita. Postizala sam jednake rezultate koje bi postizala i da sam bila samo u sportu, ali za razliku od nekoliko mojih vršnjaka danas imam i završen fakultet i prelijepa iskustva u sportu. Ti isti vršnjaci danas nemaju ništa od tog sporta u kojem nisu (ili su vrlo malo) otišli dalje od mene, ali su ostali neškolovani bez ikakvih predispozicija za neko imalo kvalitetnije radno mjesto.
A da ne govorim o tome kako se ljudi mjenjaju, pa tako i djeca u adolescenciji, pa gube interes i za sport iz raznoraznih razloga, a sa svim ostalim su u debelom zaostatku.
Uglavnom da skratim, jesam za sport, ali pod budnim okom roditelja koji bi trebali u svemu tome ostati najhladnije glave i spremni reagirati u svakom trenu na ispravljanje eventualnih skretanja.

----------


## Davor

E, vidiš, ispada da je potrebno ustanoviti nekakvu pragmatičnu mjeru, samo koju? Do '76 su na olimpijade išli isključivo amateri, dakle rekreativci, a ove godine je doping kontrola decimirala bicikliste na Tour de France. Dakle od amaterizma do perverzije u samo 30 godina.
Medicinsko sakaćenje je vjerojatno slijedeći korak.
Tužno.

----------


## Brunda

Ali zato ste vi kao roditelji ovdje da u svakom trenutku znate što se događa sa vašim djetetom/adolescentom i da pravodobno intervenirate. 
Ali mislim da si otišao predaleko u unaprijed. Vjeruj mi, sve se to u hodu da riješavati, ne morate od straha za neke moguće, malovjerojatne situacije apriori odbijati dijete od sporta.

----------


## Brunda

u unaprijed=unaprijed   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Imaš, itekako. Svi me blijedo gledaju kad izjavim da bi bila iskreno nesretna da se K. jednog dana počne profesionalno baviti sportom.

----------


## Davor

> ...ne morate od straha za neke moguće, malovjerojatne situacije apriori odbijati dijete od sporta.


Ma gle, sport je toliko duboko ušao u sve pore da je jako teško razlučiti ga od rekreacije. Apsolutni vrhunac apsurda je da se sudjelovanje djece u sportskim natjecanjima (isto i u izborima ljepotica) izuzima iz definicije dječjeg rada, iako su svi kriteriji zadovoljeni.
Uostalom, budućnost je došla: Janica i Blanka nemaju nešto što ti i ja imamo, a od vitalnog je značaja za ljudski život. Dakle, sakaćenje.

----------


## MajaMajica

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...ne morate od straha za neke moguće, malovjerojatne situacije apriori odbijati dijete od sporta.
> 
> 
> Ma gle, sport je toliko duboko ušao u sve pore da je jako teško razlučiti ga od rekreacije. Apsolutni vrhunac apsurda je da se sudjelovanje djece u sportskim natjecanjima (isto i u izborima ljepotica) izuzima iz definicije dječjeg rada, iako su svi kriteriji zadovoljeni.
> Uostalom, budućnost je došla: Janica i Blanka nemaju nešto što ti i ja imamo, a od vitalnog je značaja za ljudski život. Dakle, sakaćenje.


Mjera u svemi i iznad svega..
Kao bivši sportaš, potpisujem Brundu. Ja osobno, zbog ozljeda i nezavršenog školovanja, ne bi tjerala svoje dijete da postiže vrhunske sportske rezultate (ako ima talent i želju), dapače, čak bi ga "prizemljivala"..Ali, kad bi moje dijete u pubertetskoj dobi odvagalo samo i izabralo baš to, onda bih ga svesrdno podržavala.

Osim toga..Što to Blanka i Janica nemaju što ti imaš ? Možda su one sretnije i zadovoljnije nego ti..  :Razz:

----------


## maria71

> Imaš, itekako. Svi me blijedo gledaju kad izjavim da bi bila iskreno nesretna da se K. jednog dana počne profesionalno baviti sportom.


X

rekreativno uvijek,ali pitanje je što ja smatram reakreativno  :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

Mislim da ste malo previše zabrijali o štetnosti sporta, vjerojanto vođeni primjerima višestrukih operacija pripadnika naše najpoznatije skijaške obitelji ili nekolicine sportaša za koje se otkrilo da su uzimali doping.

Naravno da profesionalni sport zahtijeva prilična odricanja, ali _vrhunski rezultati_ u svakoj ljudskoj djelatnosti zahtijevaju otprilike jednaku količinu posvećenosti. Onaj tko želi biti uspješan tenisač mora se posvetiti tenisu otprilike jednako kao što se onaj tko želi biti doktor znanosti mora posvetiti svom poslu. A onih koji igraju prljavo ima u sportu kao i bilo gdje drugdje. Na sreću, u sportu ih je barem lako otkriti i marginalizirati.

Konkretno, mm se bavio timskim sportom od svojih najmlađih dana pa sve donedavno - bio je u klubu koji je bio višestruki prvak države, bio je član državne reprezentacije s kojom je bio na europskim i svjetskim prvenstvima te na brojnim turnirima i _nije_ uzimao doping niti osjeća ikakve loše posljedice _profesionalnog_ bavljenja sportom. Dapače, uza sve to je čak uspio diplomirati nelak fakultet i kasnije je završio poslijediplomski i nije jedini član te reprezentacije koji je u tome uspio. Posljednjom rečenicom želim demistificirati uvriježeno mišljenje da su sportaši uglavnom glupi.

Mislim da je opasno promatrati svijet iz ugla malog Ivice koji slijepo i nekritički vjeruje medijima te naprečac i naivno donosi dramatične zaključke.  :Wink:

----------


## wana

Evo i jedne neistomišljenice.

Od 11. godine sam se počela baviti sportom.
Profesionalno (dva treninga dnevno, plaća, vikendom utakmice, zimske i ljetne pripreme, reprezentacija, ...) sa 16. što je trajalo do 26. godine.

Bilo je to jedno prekrasno razdoblje i prelijepo iskustvo, koje bih, zasigurno, da se ponovno rodim, željela proživjeti, upravo onako kako se i odvijalo svih tih godina.

Da ne bude fizički naporno, bude, ozljede, razočaranja i tuga nakon poraza, sve je to sastavni dio sporta (ali i života), pa stoga mislim da su kategoričke tvrdnje tipa: bi bila iskreno nesretna da se K. jednog dana počne profesionalno baviti sportom, ili To je nešto što svojem djetetu ne želim priuštiti, Sportaši umiru mladi, krhkog zdravlja, prenapuhane.

Po mom iskustvu, dajem glas za kolektivni sport, koji opet, ima i prednosti i mana.

Putovanja po cijelom svijetu,druženja prije, za vrijeme i poslije treninga, priče iz svlačionice, proslave pobjeda, ali i zajednička tugovanja, osjećaj da doprinosiš kolektivu...odgovornost prema sebi i drugima, prihvaćanje neuspjeha kao sastavnog i neminovnog dijela života te "preživljavanje" istog, oporavak nakon ozljede i shvaćanje da s tom ozljedom nije bio stao Svijet, nego si iz nje izašao još jači...da ne duljim...po meni su, svaki na svoj način, dragocjeni trenutci. 

I evo me, zabole me leđa tu i tamo, ali od kad sam počela podizati Juru, ne dok sam trenirala, završila sam fax, doduše s malim zakašnjenjem, zaljubila se u svog MM sa 17 i eto...još smo skupa  :Razz:  , NIKAD pila, pušila, drogirala se, niti bila sklona devijantnim ponašanjima. Jedna sasvim (po mom mišljenju) normalna i za sad zdrava osoba.

Ja sam sigurna da ću, kad za to dođe vrijeme, Juru usmjeriti u sport, a njegova će odluka biti do kojih razmjera i koliko daleko će otići.

Mislim da sam puno, puno, puno više dobila, nego što sam propustila.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Osim toga..Što to Blanka i Janica nemaju što ti imaš ?


Štitnjaču.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Sanja, ja uopće nisam ni pomislila na doping, već na ozljede, odricanja od malih nogu, naporna vježbanja nauštrb neopterećenog djetinjstva, a najviše na slučajeve kakvih osobno znam dosta - ljudi u dvadesetima koji su naporno trenirali godinama, ali nisu uspjeli zadovoljiti nečija očekivanja i postati "netko", pa su sad izgubljeni, bez posla, bez obrazovanja, bez cilja u životu, rezignirani i ogorčeni - a takvih bude najviše...

Svaka čast onima koji se uz naporne treninge uspiju i otškolovati, ali opet ostaju ovi drugi, već spomenuti problemi.

----------


## Ines

potpisujem Sanju ( osim onog s muzem- moj nije bio prvak drzave  :Grin:  )

----------


## bibi

[quote]Mislim da su za zdravlje (i fizičko i emocionalno) daleko veći problem kompjutorske igrice, digimoni i sl.


> potpisujem

----------


## bibi

ah opet citiram samu sebe hahah, a htjela sam Trilian

----------


## maria71

luna 8)

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja, ja uopće nisam ni pomislila na doping, već na ozljede, odricanja od malih nogu, naporna vježbanja nauštrb neopterećenog djetinjstva, a najviše na slučajeve kakvih osobno znam dosta - ljudi u dvadesetima koji su naporno trenirali godinama, ali nisu uspjeli zadovoljiti nečija očekivanja i postati "netko", pa su sad izgubljeni, bez posla, bez obrazovanja, bez cilja u životu, rezignirani i ogorčeni - a takvih bude najviše...


Uspoređujući vrijeme koje je mm posvetio profesionalnom sportu, dolazim do zaključka da sam ja otprilike jednako vremena posvetila muzičkoj školi (o rekreativnom bavljenju sportom ne želim pričati, jer sam se bavila zaista samo rekreativno - dva-tri puta tjedno borilačke vještine i neka sitna lokalna natjecanja, dva puta tjedno skijaški treninzi, tri puta tjedno klizački treninzi i dva puta tjedno tenis - dakle, ništa baš previše). I opet, bez obzira na uloženo vrijeme i trud, nisam nikakva poznata glazbenica _niti sam to ikada željela biti._ I ne mislim da sam imala "opterećeno djetinjstvo", jer sam si sama odabrala svoje aktivnosti, a roditelji su me ili podržali ili čak nagovarali da im smanjim broj.

Što se tiče ljudi koji se bave nekom izvanškolskom aktivnošću (bio to sport, instrument ili nešto treće), na roditeljima je da paze na obrazovanje i oblikovanje koliko-toliko zaokružene ličnosti.

U mojoj generaciji bilo je sportaša, prvaka Hrvatske i čak bivše Jugoslavije koji su završili moju školu (Jezičnu), MIOC, Kulturu... znači, ne neke superlake škole i ni u kom slučaju dopisne. Kasnije su svi do jednog diplomirali i imaju odlična radna mjesta, što se ne bi moglo reći za _neke_ ljude (naglašavam _neke,_ jer ne želim generalizirati), koji se nisu bavili sportom, pa su opet uspjeli razvući fakultet na sto godina ili uopće ne diplomirati. Jer, recimo, bavljenje sportom čovjeka uči i upornosti, posvećenosti i dosljednosti - sport nije samo bavljenje tijelom.  :Smile:

----------


## lalah

ja isto ne bih išla tako daleko 
svaka vrhunskost sakati na drugom planu
ali mi isto smeta što ne mogu G. upisati na neki bazični sport dva puta tjedno recimo pon. i čet.
već su sve aktivnosti po 3 i 4 puta tjedno
smatram da je to previše a škrta kava jesam neda mi se plaćati za 4 za dobit dva  :Razz:

----------


## tatek

Ne bih zelio da mi se djeca profesionalno bave sportom, no rekreativno obavezno.
Moj najdrazi sport je (ukoliko je to uopce sport, rekao bih da nije) planinarstvo, a u tome ne postoji nikakva profesionalna kategorija.

Na zalost, cini mi se da je danas veca opasnost da se djeca ne bave nikakvim sportom NITI cak rekreacijom od toga da se sa tim pretjeruje. Koliko vidim, pretjerivanje sportom najcesce postoji u obiteljima kod kojih su roditelji sportasi (vidi Janicu i Ivicu, Blanku i jos mnoge druge), dok za slucaj da je dijete samovoljno otislo u profesionalni sport, bez pogurivanja roditelja, jos nisam cuo.

Stoga: zivjela rekreacija, na sto vise nacina i sto cesce! A sport, izvan sfere rekreacije, me i tako ne zanima.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> * o rekreativnom bavljenju sportom* ne želim pričati, jer sam se bavila zaista samo rekreativno - dva-tri puta tjedno borilačke vještine i neka sitna lokalna natjecanja, dva puta tjedno skijaški treninzi, tri puta tjedno klizački treninzi i dva puta tjedno tenis - dakle, ništa baš previše).


 :shock: 

Ok, definitivno nam se razlikuje shvaćanje riječi "rekreativno". Ovo sve navedeno + muzička škola mi se čini prilično natrpanim rasporedom (a i sama kažeš da su i tvoji roditelji dijelili moje mišljenje).

I o sportu nam se mišljenje razilazi i to je ok, ali nemoj misliti da su moje oblikovali Ivica, Janica i mediji. Kao što rekoh, poznajem dosta sportaša (i neuspjelih, ali i onih koji su svojedobno bili jako uspješni - konkretno, igrali su u KK Ciboni osamdesetih dok je Cibona još bila renomirani klub, a ne smjehurija) i nikad im nisam poželjela biti u koži, ni onim uspješnim, a  ni neuspješnim.

I nije samo stvar u sportu, nemam baš neko mišljenje o pretjeranom bavljenju ostalim slobodnim aktivnostima, ali to nije tema ovog topica.

----------


## MajaMajica

> MajaMajica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Osim toga..Što to Blanka i Janica nemaju što ti imaš ?
> 
> 
> Štitnjaču.


Prvo, Blanka nema problema sa štitnjačom, a vi ne znate tko na ovom forumu ima problema sa štitnjačom, a tko ne..apsurdno je na temelju toga reći da je sport loš.. 8) 

Neću spominjat bližu familiju iako bi mogla, nego dalju, pa evo primjera:
-moj rođak je umro od ciroze jetre-nikada u životu nije popio kap alkohola, zdravo je živio i tako se i hranio
-očev prijatelj je nedavno umro od raka pluća, nikada nije pušio..

što želim reći-bolest, smrt ne bira..ne znači to da npr. pušenje nije štetno, ali isto tako ne znači da nećeš umrijeti baš od bolesti koja je totalno nevezana za tebe

Sport je dobar, umjerenost i odabir koliko toliko dobrog i zdravog života su jedino što možemo.. 
Pretjerivanje svake vrste nije normalno, a uzimanje dopinga i opasno i kažnjivo..Po meni je to čak i apsurdno i enmoralno..
Čak i da jesi prvi, past ćeš prije ili poslije, rezultat i medalja oduzeti, sramota/poraz nemogući, a da ne govorim o osobnom porazu

Zato-u zdravom tijelu zdrav duh-svi na sport   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Ok, definitivno nam se razlikuje shvaćanje riječi "rekreativno". Ovo sve navedeno + muzička škola mi se čini prilično natrpanim rasporedom (a i sama kažeš da su i tvoji roditelji dijelili moje mišljenje).


Pa dva-tri puta tjedno je rekreativno.  :Smile:  

Dva puta dnevno plus sezonske pripreme plus natjecanja je profesionalno.

Moj raspored _meni_ nije bio natrpan i to je ono što je najvažnije (a nisam ni nabrojala sve što je bilo u njemu - dodaj još i jezike i neke druge stvari, da ne odlazim s teme).

Moji roditelji nisu dijelili tvoje mišljenje, nego su me podržavali, a početkom svake školske godine su me pitali želim li izbaciti nešto od toga ili ne. Ako sam rekla da ne želim, nastavili su me podržavati da se bavim onime što sam si izabrala. Samo sam htjela naglasiti da nisu bili ambiciozni roditelji koji su se iživljavali na meni i tjerali me na ne znam što.

Ja sam jednostavno uvijek imala previše energije da bih se bavila samo školom i nekim sporadičnim glupostima, a vjeruj mi da sam uza sve svoje aktivnosti imala više vremena za druženje s djecom iz razreda, odlaske u kino i igranje u kvartu nego moji vršnjaci koji se nisu bavili ničime.

Ako će moje cure htjeti ići na izvanškolske aktivnosti, ako ću im to moći priuštiti, ako će biti zadovoljne i ako im škola zbog toga neće patiti, svakako ću ih podržati. _Neću_ ih usmjeravati na profesionalni sport, _neću_ ih tjerati na bilo koju aktivnost kojom se one same neće htjeti baviti, _neću_ im nabijati grižnju savjesti ako od neke aktivnosti odustanu, _neću_ od njih očekivati rezultate u obliku natjecanja ili pokala. Ali da ću im pokazati da postoji cijeli jedan bogati svijet izvan najobičnije škole, sive prosječnosti i sjedenja za kompjutorskim igricama ili telkom - naravno da hoću.  :Smile:

----------


## blondie

Ja sam trenirala teniskao dijete, i trenerica je, kad sam imala 6 godina, razgovarala sa mojim starcima, jer me htjela uzeti na samostalan trening što bi dalje odvelo u prof. bavljenje tenisom...
moji starci su to odmah odbili i nisu nipošto htjeli da odem u te vode.
Potpuno se danas slažem s njihovom odlukom, i za svoju djecu i ja bih tako danas odlučila!

----------


## MajaMajica

Sanjo sjedi 5 !   :Love:

----------


## Sanja

> Sanjo sjedi 5 !


To sam ja htjela reći tebi.   :Laughing:

----------


## ninet

Htjeli mi to priznati ili ne....vise je akademika docekalo pozne godine, nego li sportasa... :D 

I opet cu citirati ljubljenog Bernarda Shaw-a, koji na pitanje - u cemu je tajna njegove dugovjecnosti i vitalnosti, rece:
"U dugim setnjama do groblja na kom su sahranjeni moji prijatelji koji su trcali"  (a i kao metafora je genijalno)

Rekreacija - da.
Sport - ne.

----------


## lalah

meni najnjegova da je morao prekinuti obrazovanje kako bi krenuo u školu   :Laughing:

----------


## mamazika

Nisam ni ja za profesionalni sport, iako smo se zezali, kad smo dobili klinca od 57 cm, da će biti NBA košarkaš (sad ima 7, visok je ali trapav tako da ni loptu ne ulovi - doduše zna je ubaciti u koš).
Inače, ja sam zaključila da ne želim da moja djeca budu umjetnici - mislim da je to užasno težak, frustrirajući život pun rizika od psihičkih kriza.

----------


## tatek

> Nisam ni ja za profesionalni sport, iako smo se zezali, kad smo dobili klinca od 57 cm, da će biti NBA košarkaš (sad ima 7, visok je ali trapav tako da ni loptu ne ulovi - doduše zna je ubaciti u koš).
> Inače, ja sam zaključila da ne želim da moja djeca budu umjetnici - mislim da je to užasno težak, frustrirajući život pun rizika od psihičkih kriza.


I umjetnoscu se moze baviti rekreativno - meni je tako najbolje.   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Meni se čini da je ovdje samo stvar terminologije: što je nekome rekreacija, nekome je sport.
Obje riječi su tuđice i ja bih ih onda zamijenila riječju "tjelovježba" za koju svakako glasam.

Ionako se svi slažemo da djecu ne treba terorizirati ničim: kako bjesomučnim vježbanjem ili računalnim igricama, tako ni bjesomučnim osmosatnim vježbanjem violine.
Osim ako to dijete samo ne želi.
A tko nas onda išta pita?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Pa dva-tri puta tjedno je rekreativno.


Dva-tri puta tjedno jedan sport, a ne *četiri različita sporta*, jer to onda ispada svaki dan.
No, imaš pravo, slobodne aktivnosti kojima si se bavila kao dijete doista nemaju veze s topicom i ja se ispričavam, prva sam otišla u offtopic.

U jednom se apsolutno slažem se tobom - i ja će učiti svoje dijete (jednog dana djecu  :Smile:  ) da "postoji cijeli jedan bogati svijet izvan najobičnije škole, sive prosječnosti i sjedenja za kompjutorskim igricama ili telkom" - samo što meni taj svijet nisu organizirane aktivnosti fiksnog rasporeda, odnosno - obaveze, već nešto sasvim drugo.

----------


## blondie

pa ne znam apricot, možda bih ja kao neiskusno 6.godišnje dijete koje je jako voljelo igrati tenis, odabrala tenis kao poziv.
danas sam jako sretna što me nitko ništa nije pitao, i što sam tenis nastavila igrati rekreativno, a po profesiji sam nešto sasma deseto!

----------


## apricot

ali šestogodišnje dijete i sazrije i pokaže svoju volju.
a sa 6 godina sigurno ne bi imala treninge dva puta dnevno...
ili bi?!

----------


## Brunda

> Uostalom, budućnost je došla: Janica i Blanka nemaju nešto što ti i ja imamo, a od vitalnog je značaja za ljudski život. Dakle, sakaćenje.


Nemaju ni dvoje mojih prijatelja, a nikada se nisu bavili sportom. Mislim da kužiš poantu.
A svoj potpis od A-Ž dajem ispod svakog Sanjinog posta   :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

> Dva-tri puta tjedno jedan sport, a ne *četiri različita sporta*, jer to onda ispada svaki dan.


Pa da, svaki dan. Osim što sam se željela baviti svim tim sportovima, ne vidim ništa loše u tome što sam nešto radila svaki dan. Dapače, mene je to veselilo, a i većina djece iz mog razreda je živjela na sličan način, samo su nam se aktivnosti donekle razlikovale. Kao što rekoh, oni koji se nisu bavili ničim na kraju su imali manje vremena za provod i zabavu od nas koji smo se bavili svime i svačime.  :Smile:  




> U jednom se apsolutno slažem se tobom - i ja će učiti svoje dijete (jednog dana djecu  ) da "postoji cijeli jedan bogati svijet izvan najobičnije škole, sive prosječnosti i sjedenja za kompjutorskim igricama ili telkom" - samo što meni taj svijet nisu organizirane aktivnosti fiksnog rasporeda, odnosno - obaveze, već nešto sasvim drugo.


Meni to nisu bile obaveze, jer to nikad nisam tako promatrala.  :Smile:   Voljela sam svaku od tih aktivnosti i smatrala je zabavom, a muzičku školu čak i privilegijom, jer je klavir bio skupa stvarca i morala sam dosta dugo žicati starce da mi ga kupe i da me upišu u mš. A da su bile fiksne i organizirane aktivnosti, jesu. Nije bilo drugog načina da, recimo, učim klavir ili vježbam tenis, a ni sad ne vidim kako bih to drugačije uspjela nego fiksnim rasporedom.

A čuj, nekome je pisanje zadaće iz matematike obaveza i to teška, ona koja zauzima cijeli slobodni dan. Stvar gledišta.  :Smile:   (I sposobnosti, rekla bih.) 

Najbolje je da se složimo da se ne slažemo. Na kraju krajeva, bitno je da smo obje zadovoljne svojim djetinjstvom i znanjima, poznanstvima, veseljima i unutarnjim bogatstvima koja smo u njemu dobile, kao i da ćemo dati sve od sebe da i naša djeca imaju što sretnije i ljepše godine odrastanja.

----------


## josie

moja sestrična se bavi atletikom, profesionalno.
doduše, tek joj je 15 godina, ali trči od svoje pete, jer je to htjela sa 5 i hoće sa 15.
najbrža je u klubu, i klub joj je drugi dom.
ima pametnog trenera, koji je potiče i za školu i za trenige i pripreme i natjecanja.
upisala je srednju, osnovnu završila sa peticama i tonama medalja i priznanja.
uz sve to, ona stigne imati prijateljice i van kluba i unutar kluba,zaljubiti se, otići u šoping i istrčati 100 m kao strijela.
nikada joj se ništa nije nametalo (doduše, dolazi iz sportski orijentirane obitelji, to dakako ima utjecaja, ali jednako kao da je iz glazbene ili likovne obitelji)
zdrava je, lijepa i sretna i jedva čeka olimpijske.
nikada joj ne bih uskratila to što sada ima jer vidim koliko je zaljubljena u svoj život.

----------


## Brunda

> nikada joj ne bih uskratila to što sada ima jer vidim *koliko je zaljubljena u svoj život*.


A to nam je svima poanta odgoja, zar ne?

----------


## josie

ma naravno  :Smile:  
kako bi vi svom djetetu, koje se želi baviti sportom, doista želi, objasnili da to ne može?
zato što se možda bude drogirao, zato što možda padne pa se ozlijedi, zato što to nije za njega, zato što će biti nepismeno?
zar su to nuspojave profesionalnog bavljenja sportom ?
sve mi se čini da su to "nuspojave" života...

----------


## apricot

josie, to je point!
koja je razlika između roditeljskog guranja djeteta u sport i branjenja istog?

nikakva.
osim ako sami nismo talentirani za sport pa ne želimo da nam dijete nabija komplekse   :Razz:

----------


## ninet

Ja tek sad skontala da smo na "odgoj" a ne na kamo s ovim....  :Razz:  
Ja govorim u svoje ime kad je sport oliti rekreacija u pitanju.
"Dete" nek radi sta hoce...

----------


## Davor

Apricot, formulacija tjelovježba mi se sviđa. Izraz "sport" se svakako kompromitirao i iz izvornog značenja zabava, druženje otišao je u nekom čudnom smjeru: lova, doping, klađenje, marketing pića.
Ovo je svakako tema na koju ne znam procijeniti što je OK, jer ne znam gdje je mjera. Mislim da se itekako tiče odgoja, jer uključiti dijete u bilo kakav "sport" podrazumijeva ugrađivanje nekih spartanskih odlike koje rijetko koje dijete prirodno posjeduje - dakle nasilje.
Onima uspješnima okus pobjede može kompenzirati odricanja pa se može reći: OK, dijete mi je u tome uspješno, neka to gura. 
S druge strane je očito da su svi rezultati već postignuti i da je potrebno biti bolji od najboljega kako bi se i dalje pobjeđivalo, dakle doping i skalpel. 
Mislim da je romantična era sporta jedno deset godina iza nas. Brine me ono što dolazi, jer trendovi su poražavajući.

----------


## BusyBee

Sport (sori Apri, tjelovjezba mi je jako mrzak pojam) - svakako, ako bude htjela i "profesionalno" (iako, osobno, nece mi biti drago ako bude zeljela ozbiljno trenirati), ali ne na ustrb razvoja kompletne osobe (i tu smatram da je kljucan dobar odnos izmedju trenera i roditelja, kao i pametan odabir trenera). 

Vjerujem da je nametanje vlastitih ambicija djetetu jednako stetno u oba smjera - i potenciranju da bavljenje sportom preraste igru i prijedje u posao, ali i sputavanju da se dijete okusa ozbiljnije u sportu za koji je talentirano.

Medjutim, ono sto mene malo muci i skepticna sam prema svakom sportu koji iole prerasta igru je cinjenica da je sport danas doista prekomercijaliziran i izgubio je svaku car nadmetanja i zdrave konkurencije i definitivno namece stancanje superljudi-supersportasa pa se vracam na Davorov point da bi vrlo skoro mogli zaista biti u prilici da djecu trebamo stititi od sporta.
Iako, nadam se da jos uvijek ima ljudi (trenera) koji ce znati djeci prenijeti ljepotu sporta i tijela u pokretu bez nametanja nadljuskih ciljeva i ambicija. Vjerujem da je na nama roditeljima zadatak da na takvim ljudima inzistiramo, a bojim se da nas je sve manje ovakvih kojima ce uvijek biti vaznije da dijete uziva u sportu, od rezultata koje postize.

----------


## BusyBee

> Mislim da je romantična era sporta jedno deset godina iza nas. Brine me ono što dolazi, jer trendovi su poražavajući.


Mene tjesi sto smo mi u svemu jedno 20-30 godina (bar!) iza svih pa se nadam da ce o ovome morati ipak brinuti vise moji klinci za moje unuke. A mi bi to, na lokalnim razinama mogli nekako i izbjeci. ... nadam se

----------


## aleta

> Mislim da je romantična era sporta jedno deset godina iza nas. Brine me ono što dolazi, jer trendovi su poražavajući.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mene tjesi sto smo mi u svemu jedno 20-30 godina (bar!) iza svih pa se nadam da ce o ovome morati ipak brinuti vise moji klinci za moje unuke. A mi bi to, na lokalnim razinama mogli nekako i izbjeci. ... nadam se


ma daj, davore, kad vidim da se na rodinom forumu nešto (ili odustajanje od nečeg) opravdava trendovima, zlo mi je. pa zar nije trend i odustajanje od dojenja, u krajnju ruku? što mi onda uopće tu radimo?

----------


## aleta

Josie, moja mala je nešto kao tvoja sestra, pretpostavljam. trči najbrže u vrtiću i dok trči potpuno se transformira: uspravi se, korak je duži od mog, sjaje joj oči, leti ko strijela. i tko sam onda ja da kažem: trči, ali pazi da bude samo rekreativno. to je njena stvar, već sad.

----------


## Brunda

> uključiti dijete u bilo kakav "sport" podrazumijeva ugrađivanje nekih spartanskih odlike koje rijetko koje dijete prirodno posjeduje - dakle nasilje.


Daj Davore, djeca koja toliko treniraju sigurno to ne rade jer ih netko tjera već zato što uživaju u tome. Sjećam se da sam jedva čekala svaki trening iako ih je bilo jako puno (2x2 sata dnevno).




> S druge strane je očito da su svi rezultati već postignuti i da je potrebno biti bolji od najboljega kako bi se i dalje pobjeđivalo, dakle doping i skalpel. 
> Mislim da je romantična era sporta jedno deset godina iza nas. Brine me ono što dolazi, jer trendovi su poražavajući.


Nije pobjeđivanje samo na svjetskoj razini i ne zahtjevaju svi sportovi obaranje rekorda. Slatki okus pobjede možeš osjetiti i na lokalnom nivou, gradskom, državnom ili pak samo kvartovskom.

----------


## Romy

Koliko ja sada vidim neiscrpnu energiju svog sina, mislim da će itekako voljeti sport. Ne mogu znati, ali imam neki predosjećaj. Ali, ja mu želim da se bavi s onim što si sam izabere. Da li profesionalno ili rekreativno, neka sam odluči.
Da je život sa profi sportašem težak, jest. Imala sam bivšeg dečka profi jedriličara s kojim je stvarno bila muka živjeti. Nikad ga doma, uvijek mokar, na pripremama, putu, treningu, natjecanju itd...Jednom sam ga pitala, "Koga voliš najviše na svijetu?", a on meni, "Barku."  :Grin:  
Ali, on je zaista bio zaljubljen u svoj život kao što je Josie rekla. I s time sretan. Završio je faks (duže mu je trebalo, ali jest), zdrav je i sam za sebe kaže da ima neki svoj unutarnji mir.
Uostalom, MD i ja se nadamo da će Lucian biti pobjednik Wimbledona, pa će nam otplatiti sve kredite  :Wink:  .
Uglavnom, ja sam za profi sport, a i rekreativni ako se dijete s time želi baviti. Radije za to nego za drndanje na playstationu Što mu se bude svidjelo, time će se baviti.

----------


## flower

> on je zaista bio zaljubljen u svoj život


 ovo mi je najbitnije-mislim da je Marelica najslicnija mojem razmisljanju - jer sto ako ona bude tip streberice duboko zaljubljene u izucavanje zvijezda pa cu je morati tjerati da uopce izadje iz mracnih sobicaka...ili bude htjela biti glumica-a njihova slava je kratka i iscrpljujuca ili bude svoj zivot htjela provesti kao casna sestra...ma na tisucu stvari se moze tako lamentirati. Ako je veseli ako joj to daje sjaj u ocima, onda neka ide...ono sto ja znam da ju ja necu u to gurati, kao niti u glazbenu, dramsku ili astrolosku sskupinu...ona bira  :Smile: 
trenutno zeli postati Nindja  :Smile:  trazi da se upise na karate...

----------


## tatek

Malo cu braniti Davora   :Laughing:  mislim da kod vecine nas (pa i Davora) nije uopce upitno hoce li ili nece braniti djetetu da se bavi sportom ako to ONO SAMO ZELI. Stvar je u tome da Davor (a i neki drugi od nas) nece gurati dijete u sport niti ga usmjeravati prema njemu (ajmo to nazvati narodski: nece "reklamirati" bavljenje sportom niti ga spominjati u nekakvom uljepsanom svjetlu).

Mislim da je to bitno, jer znam vise nego jednog roditelja koji svjesno guraju dijete u smjeru sporta iako ono ne pokazuje neku veliku zelju za time. (ovo nije samo prica, zaista osobno znam takve ljude)
Za razliku od toga ne sjecam se da sam ikad cuo za nekog roditelja koji svjesno gura dijete u bavljenje naukom ili nekom slicnom granom ljudske djelatnosti (mislim da je tu iznimka jedino muzika - znam ljude koji guraju djecu u muzicke skole iako to ona ne zele).

Daklem, ako dijete zeli u sportase, onda OK, nek mu bude sretno i bericetno, a ja mu sigurno necu pricati bajke o vrhunskom sportu niti mu preporucati treninge 4 puta tjedno. A ostalo, rekreacija i tome slicno, za to sam uvijek.   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Ma daj!
Davor govori o vrhunskom sportu, a koliko je postotak vrhunskih sportaša u svijetu?!

Što se "guranja" tiče - to nije stvar sporta, nego roditelja: ne valja ako gura u bilo što.

----------


## tatek

> Ma daj!
> Davor govori o vrhunskom sportu, a koliko je postotak vrhunskih sportaša u svijetu?!
> 
> Što se "guranja" tiče - to nije stvar sporta, nego roditelja: ne valja ako gura u bilo što.


Mislim da nije samo o vrhunskom sportu ... i kod nevrhunskih amatera imas treninge po nekoliko puta tjedno i to za djecu. Meni to zvuci too much ... ali OK, to je isto stvar koliko to djeca toleriraju, a i do roditelja, neki zele da im djeca imaju isprogramiran svaki sat tokom dana sa nekom aktivnoscu, a neki preferiraju slobodni raspored pa nek dijete samo odabere sto zeli raditi.

Nas primjer: Vedran je lani isao na engleski, no ove godine je rekao da ne zeli pa onda nece ni ici. Lani je zalio sto ne ide na nogomet, no to je rekao kad je vec bilo proslo pola godien pa se niej mogao upisati. Ove godine ne zeli. Zakljucak: ove godine nece ici na nikakvu slobodnu aktivnost.

----------


## apricot

E, vidiš, ja nisam baš za takvu samovolju djece.
Vrijedi li to onda i kod prehrane: Vedran neće meso i povrće, pa ćemo mu ove godine davati samo čokoladu?

Svakako treba poštovati i njihove odluke, ali za sada je još uvijek odgovornost na nama. Oni su premali da bi je preuzeli.

I... naravno da je sport nekoliko puta tjedno... inače koja je svrha? Tijelo "pamti" rekreaciju ako je u nekom ritmu - sporadičnost ni ne doživljava.
Koja je razlika između svakodnevnog (sedam dana u tjednu) jurcanja po vrtu i organiziranog npr. plivanja četiri puta tjedno: dijete se rekreira, zvao ti to sportom ili igrom.

----------


## tatek

> E, vidiš, ja nisam baš za takvu samovolju djece.
> Vrijedi li to onda i kod prehrane: Vedran neće meso i povrće, pa ćemo mu ove godine davati samo čokoladu?
> 
> Svakako treba poštovati i njihove odluke, ali za sada je još uvijek odgovornost na nama. Oni su premali da bi je preuzeli.


Gle, do sada su se svi ovdje izjasnjavali da djeca treba odluciti zele li ili ne baviti se nekim sportom (nisi li i ti bila u toj grupi?). I ja zaista tako mislim i pri tome ostajem - on ima pravo izabrati cime ce se baviti u svoje slobodno vrijeme,a  ja imam pravo nagovarati ga na ovo ili ono, ali odluka je njegova. Lani sam ga nagovarao na engleski (i ove godine cu), ali mislim da ove godine zaista ne zeli ici i tu necu biti uporan.
Na sport ga ne zelim nagovarati i to je moj point. Ako zaista zeli, necu mu braniti. Ako sam ne izrazi tu zelju, ja ga necu nagovarati.

Sto se tice prehrane naravno da su stvari drugacije.   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Da, djeca odlučuju, ali mi smo ti koji ih možemo motivirati.
Pri tome ne mislim na roditelje kojima su dolari u očima, nego na roditelje koji prvenstveno brinu o zdravlju svoje djece.
A sport je svakako dobar za zdravlje.
Pa i Davor je malca vodio na plivanje prije no što je imao godinu i pol. To mali sigurno nije sam predložio.

----------


## Luna Rocco

I meni analogija između prehranjivanja čokoladom i biranja slobodnih aktivnosti ne stoji i grozim se pristupa "to si odabrao, izvoliš završiti" (što je vidljivo iz moje fakultetske priče   :Grin:  ).

Slobodne aktivnosti, bio to sport, učenje jezika ili glazbena škola, ne čine mi se toliko bitnom stavkom da bi na njima ustrajala ako dijete izgubi interes. Slažem se s tatekom.

----------


## tatek

> Da, djeca odlučuju, ali mi smo ti koji ih možemo motivirati.
> Pri tome ne mislim na roditelje kojima su dolari u očima, nego na roditelje koji prvenstveno brinu o zdravlju svoje djece.
> A sport je svakako dobar za zdravlje.
> Pa i Davor je malca vodio na plivanje prije no što je imao godinu i pol. To mali sigurno nije sam predložio.


Istina.
Ja sam odabrao da motiviram Vedrana za izlete i planinarenja, a za sport ga necu motivirati, jer to ne smatram prioritetom.
Za engleski i slicno cu ga uvijek rado motivirati, jer smatram da je to korisno.
A najvise ga motiviram za radionice PC Medvescak, mislim da je to zaista korisno vrijeme.

----------


## apricot

A-ha... sad smo stvari nazvali pravim imenom.
Neka se ovdje jave svi oni koji misle da je veći teror dizati dijete vikendom i voditi ga na planinarenje, nego utorkom i četvrtkom ići na ritmiku.
Koja je razlika?
Samo u tome što je tebi planinarenje ok, ali ti je nogomet bljak?

----------


## Davor

tatek 8) 
Moja poanta je da je sport u različitim varijantama - amaterski, profesionalni, rekreativni... prestao postojati. To je sada samo sport, a zasniva se na novcima, tržištu i marketingu. Ako se nekom roditelju učini da su mu dijete besplatno ili uz simboličnu naknadu primili na treniranje nogometa iz čistog altruizma ili želje za boljim zdravljem mlade populacije - štanga. Radi se samo o krdu za selekciju. Sve ostalo su fraze.




> ma daj, davore, kad vidim da se na rodinom forumu nešto (ili odustajanje od nečeg) opravdava trendovima, zlo mi je. pa zar nije trend i odustajanje od dojenja, u krajnju ruku? što mi onda uopće tu radimo?


 :D Točno tako - uviđamo problem i rješavamo ga.

Ovaj trend mi je totalno problematičan, jer se događa zatiranje rekreativnih aktivnosti od strane sportskih. Sport ima sve veću lovu, rekreativne aktivnosti koštaju, a resursi su ograničeni. Sport treba samo vlasniku resursa ponuditi cijenu koju rekreativci nisu u stanju pratiti i - više ih nema. Svi postanu sportaši.
U trenutku kad sportaši više nisu interesantni - prijeđu na playstation ili nastave biti sportaši s kriglom ispred televizora na kojem je teletekst.

Dakle, bez procjene jesu li u pravu ili ne, roditelji rekreativaca trebaju biti spremni svoj stav potkrijepiti nešto većom količinom šuštavih novčanica i odvoženjem djece na treninge u nemoguće vrijeme.

Malca sam na plivanje vodio od navršene dvije godine iz potrebe da prebrodi strah od napuhanih stvari u vodi  :Crying or Very sad:   Umjesto toga je proplivao.

----------


## yaya

> Neka se ovdje jave svi oni koji misle da je veći teror dizati dijete vikendom i voditi ga na planinarenje, nego utorkom i četvrtkom ići na ritmiku.
> Koja je razlika?
> Samo u tome što je tebi planinarenje ok, ali ti je nogomet bljak?


Evo javljam se

----------


## tatek

> A-ha... sad smo stvari nazvali pravim imenom.
> Neka se ovdje jave svi oni koji misle da je veći teror dizati dijete vikendom i voditi ga na planinarenje, nego utorkom i četvrtkom ići na ritmiku.
> Koja je razlika?
> Samo u tome što je tebi planinarenje ok, ali ti je nogomet bljak?


Pa o tome se i radilo od pocetka, nije se nitko igrao skrivaca - neki smtraju da je sport OK, a nekima je bljak. I ja sam odmah rekao da mi/nam je sport bljak, a rekreacija (posebno ukljucivsi planinarenje) sasvim OK i prema tome se i ravnamo doma u odgoju. Sport ne zatiremo, ali i ne poticemo, a rekreaciju/planinarstvo zagovaramo.

I koliko sam skuzio nije bilo govora o tome sto se vise svidja djeci, vec o tome sto sport i/ili rekreacija nose uz sebe - komercijalizaciju, moguce probleme sa zdravljem u buducnosti itd. 

Svatko ima svoj stav o tome, to smo vec vidjeli, a onaj od MZ i moj je taj da nismo preveliki ljubitelji sporta (cak ga ni ne gledamo na TV) i da bismo radije da Vedran nauci svirati neki instrument, uclani se u izvidjace, pronadje se u folkloru ili dramskoj grupi ... nego da trenira nogomet ili tenis. No, ako ga bas to bude privuklo i to bude radio sa srcem - neka bude, bit ce mi drago sto radi nesto sa voljom. Nije fora u tome da imamo nesto protiv da on ide 4 puta tjedno na nesto, vec da bismo radije da se bavi nekom drugom aktivnoscu, a ne sportom.

----------


## Davor

Ni mi ne gledamo sport na TV 8)

----------


## ninochka

sad se tu, moram primjetiti, ne radi više o tome što sport nosi sa sobom nego o tome da ga tatek i Davor ne vole i nemaju afinitete za njega.

ja recimo ne gledam koncerte klasične glazbe na telki pa nisam Ianu još ponudila, niti ću, violinu. A sport volim i smatram ga korisnim pa je išao na plivanje dok mu se dalo, a i sad ćemo ga ubaciti na nešto po njegovoj volji

----------


## tatek

> sad se tu, moram primjetiti, ne radi više o tome što sport nosi sa sobom nego o tome da ga tatek i Davor ne vole i nemaju afinitete za njega.
> 
> ja recimo ne gledam koncerte klasične glazbe na telki pa nisam Ianu još ponudila, niti ću, violinu. A sport volim i smatram ga korisnim pa je išao na plivanje dok mu se dalo, a i sad ćemo ga ubaciti na nešto po njegovoj volji


Logicno.

A cijeli topik je i poceo tako sto Davor smatra da danasnji sport nije prikladan za djecu (u cemu ga dijelom podrzavam), a dobar dio pucanstva smatra suprotno.

Mislim da smo sto se toga tice sad vec rekli vise manje sve. Znamo sto se kome svidja i sto tko podrzava pa onda mozemo i prekinuti raspravu.

----------


## maria71

Jel tko od vas pratio razriješenje ubojstva dječje missice u Americi?

Sad ne govorim o ubojici ,već o životu te curice u tih 6 godina,vidjela sam par isječaka na tv

MENI TO NIJE NORMALNO! da mama šminka i gura kćer u takva natjecanja,zapravo mi je bolesno

isto tako mi nije normalno da dečko iz 7 razreda hoda tjedan dana  slomljene ruke jer se boji trenera ( trenira borilačke vještine i jedan je od boljih u svojoj kategorijiI)

i tek na moje inzisitranje dobije gips

----------


## Davor

Gle, u marketingu je skoro sve normalno. Ako ti nešto nije jasno prouči Ferenghi pravila stjecanja pa će ti se samo kasti.

Što se tiče zloupotrebe djece u marketingu industrije ljepote i industrije sporta IZUZETA SU IZ DEFINICIJE ZLOPORABE DJEČJEG RADA iako tamo itekako spadaju.

----------


## AnaDelVito

vrlo zanimljiv topic. o ovoj temi često razmišljam. 
živimo u centru grada gdje djeca ne izlaze pred zgradu pa se do sutona rolaju, igraju gumi-gumi i sl. kćer mi žudi za time da negdje s vršnjacima uz zabavu trči za nekom loptom. to ne bih nazvala ni sportom, ni tjelovježbom već nekim oblikom tjelesne zabave. pokušavali smo je upisati na razne s portove, ali nju ne zanima tko je bolji, nego da li se dobro provela. nazivali smo i nazivali sva udruženja, društva, klubove i ine organizacije u gradu da je damo negdje gdje se djeca rekreiraju. nju je konkretno počeo zanimati rukomet jer su ga često igrali u školi. svugdje je odgovor bio poražavajući - prestara, preniska, uzimamo samo ako je talentirana..bili smo zgroženi. i definitivno shvatili da mi uopće pojma nemamo što je sport.

srećom, u školi se netko sjeti da za djecu organizira igranje tog famoznog rukometa. igraju ko ludi, ali nikad u istim timovima i nikada još nisu odigrali ozbiljnu utakmicu. malena se preporodila. mi se samo molimo da nitko od nadležnih ne skuži da se djeca tamo zezaju i da iz te dvorane neće poteći šampioni, pa da ukine novce za takovu glupariju i investira u pravi sport iz kojega će onda izleći se gladijatori poput naše janice nacionale. ko šiša koljena.

----------


## mamazika

Zatiranje rekreativnog sporta traje već jako dugo. Sjećam se da sam se bila zagrijala za veslanje na prvoj godini faksa, pa mi je kolegica koja je veslala rekla da nemam šanse nigdje rekreativno veslati. Isto tako, MM je sa svojim društvom morao zakupiti dvoranu za košarku, jer nisu imali gdje igrati (svi radili, vremena samo kasno navečer, po zimi da ne pričam, pa otvorena igrališta nisu dolazila u obzir).
Što se tiče planinarenja, ja sam u suprotnom taboru: ono nije samo fizička aktivnost, nego puno više - boravak u prirodi, učenje o njoj - to nam u gradu jako fali. Mislim da vrijedi ranog ustajanja (ako se možemo dizati za doktore, zašto ne bi za planinarenje?).
Ja ipak mislim da bi bila možda i zdravija da su me starci više pustili u sport. Htjela sam ići na plivanje (ne može, bazen na drugom kraju grada, bit ćeš stalno prehlađena, udebljat ćeš se kad prestaneš /ko da sam bila mršava/), krsna kuma me htjela voditi na skijanje (oni su bili sportska familija) - a to su sportovi za koje sam imala fizičke predispozicije. Ovako sam s 18 krenula u alpinizam (totalni antitalent ali magareća upornost) a sa 30 na malo oštrije jedrenje (ajme skupoooo). Htjela sam ja i jahati (ne, susjedina kćer je poginula, lupila glavom u preponu) - to još uvijek nisam probala, sad bi trebala dizalicu, svirati klavir (dobro da nisam, puno muke nizašto, poslije sam učila gitaru i bilo mi je super). 
Poanta života u vati: kad sam na planinarenju/penjanju prvi put morala prijeći potok po kamenju, to sam radila četveronoške   :Rolling Eyes:  
I nikad nisam naučila kraul    :Sad:  
Sad mi se teško pokrenuti do dječjeg igrališta, pitam se gdje je ona cura koja je u petak popodne brisala iz škole, vozila se par sati vlakom, busom i stopom, hodala po noći po šumama i gorama (ma kakvi medvjedi...), cijeli vikend visila po stijenama, a u nedjelju oko ponoći još učila za ponedjeljak...

----------


## aleta

mamazika, pa ja sam rekreativno veslala, za vrijeme faksa. dva puta tjedno s trenerom, a u proljeće na jarunu regata na nivou sveučilišta. jest da mi s filozofskog nismo imali šanse u usporedbi s difovkama, ali, koga briga. nitko se nije utopio   :Smile:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

> Mene osobno više brine ta okupiranost djece sportom kada počnu gubiti interes za sve ostalo, pogotovo školom. Imam previše slučajeva oko sebe mladih ljudi sa nezavršenom srednjom školom zbog posvećivanja profesionalnom sportu i uvjeravanja trenera kako je to jedini način za postizanje vrhunskih rezultata uz zaklinjanja da baš to dijete ima sve predispozicije da postane svjetski ili europski prvak. Ali tu nije problem sport kao takav nego sebični i needucirani treneri i roditelji koji se tu moraju ispravno postaviti. Nažalost, u takvim situacijama roditelji snose velik dio krivice jer postanu zasljepljeni mogućim uspjehom u sportu i popuštaju u svemu drugom.


Nažalost, mislim da se tu ne radi samo o pojedinačnim slučajevima sebičnih trenera nego je sustav takav da ne ide za tim da uključi masu djece u rekreativno bavljenje sportom nego da od malih nogu izlučuju 10% talentiranih i onda ih naganjaju tako da za njih više ništa u životu ne postoji. A roditelji su tu svakako vrlo bitni. Često je i njihova ambicija ta koja djecu tjera u to.

----------


## bibi

Djeca i sport


Mali veliki sportaši

Zdrav je i potreban za pravilan rast i razvoj, ali sport može biti i opasan pretjera li se s intenzitetom ili se loše odabere

Pedijatre primarne zdravstvene zaštite danas sve više brine kako očuvati i unaprijediti zdravlje svojih malih pacijenata, a ne samo kako liječiti određene bolesti. U razvijenim i naprednim zemljama svjedoci smo sve češćih, novih pandemija nezaraznih bolesti kao što su debljina, kardiovaskularne bolesti, dijabetes, maligne bolesti, osteoporoza i druge, a za njihovo sprečavanje jako jevažna prevencija upravo u najranijoj životnoj dobi. 
Jedan od glavnih problema modernog načina života i rizični faktor za mnoge od spomenutih bolesti je nedostatak kretanja i tjelesne aktivnosti. Sve je više djece i odraslih koji se ne kreću dovoljno, a prema najnovijim statističkim podacima to vrijedi za čak dvije trećine ukupne populacije. 
Iako smo danas više nego ikad svjesni važnosti zdravih životnih navika, opći je trend da se sve manje krećemo, a sve više sjedimo. Stoga uvijek iznova treba upozoravati i podsjećati na ono što svi dobro znamo, ali često zaboravljamo ili zanemarujemo: tjelesna aktivnost, kretanje, bavljenje sportom iznimno su važni za zdravlje djece i mladih. 
"Sport i zdravlje djece i mladih" bila je tema nedavnog simpozija socijalne pedijatrije u Vodicama, na kojem su se okupili pedijatri, dječji kirurzi, nutricionisti i kineziolozi kako bi dali nove smjernice iz tog područja. Sport je, prema službenoj definiciji, tjelesna aktivnost povišenog intenziteta s ciljem postizanja rezultata, ali i moguće nagrade za uspjeh (simboličke ili materijalne). No, sportska aktivnost direktno i indirektno utječe i na zdravlje djeteta, i to na više načina: 
- razvija samosvijest, smanjuje anksioznost i stres 
- razvija zdravije navike hranjenja 
- sportaši manje puše i manje konzumiraju alkohol 
- treniranje smanjuje učestalost pobolijevanja 
- sportski aktivno dijete stječe navike za bavljenje sportom u odrasloj dobi
- sportski programi razvijaju vještine, smisao za timski rad, samodisciplinu i pridonose socijalizaciji
- ispunjavaju društveni život mladih
- djeca sportaši imaju pozitivniji pristup životu. 

Sport, dakle, poboljšava djetetovo zdravlje i razvoj, ali se ne smiju zaboraviti i njegove moguće negativne posljedice. Naime, kvalitetan ili vrhunski sport sadržava elemente nadmetanja i prestiža, ali i otvara mogućnost za manipulacije i zloporabe (komercijalizacija, ekstremizacija i profesionalizacija). A tu su i financijski aspekti obiteljskih sportskih "radionica" sa svjesnim ulaganjem u dijete, s pokrićem ili bez njega. 
Stoga svaka odluka o aktivnom bavljenju vašeg djeteta nekim sportom ne smije biti donesena naprečac, već mora biti dobro promišljena i isplanirana te praćena savjetima stručnjaka. 

Izbjegnite sindrom prenaprezanja

U svakom slučaju potrebno je voditi računa o funkcionalnoj sposobnosti. Naime, vrlo se lako dogodi da lokomotorni sustav djeteta u razvoju ne izdržava sve intenzivnija opterećenja. Takvim se opterećenjima danas izlažu sve niže dobne skupine djece koja se uključuju u profesionalni, vrhunski sport. Dakle, dječji je organizam u intenzivnoj fazi rasta i razvoja, te je potrebno obratiti posebnu pozornost na velika opterećenja kojima se sportom izlaže lokomotorni sustav. Svaka sportska aktivnost kombinacija je brzine, snage, izdržljivosti, spretnosti i fleksibilnosti. Narušena ravnoteža egzogenih i endogenih faktora koji djeluju na rast može za posljedicu imati ozljede ili oštećenja, a zbog prirode aktivnosti u sportu su moguće i akutne ozljede. Ozljedama djece sportaša posebno se bave dječji kirurzi iz Klinike za dječje bolesti u Klaićevoj. Važno je naglasiti da oni, uz to što liječe, prate dijete i sugeriraju vrijeme kad ono može nastaviti treninge. 
U sportu se događa i jedan poseban problem koji često ostaje neprimijećen, a to je "sindrom prenaprezanja". Najčešće je latentan i teško se dijagnosticira, a ostavlja trajne posljedice. Riječ je o trajnoj mikrotraumi koja s vremenom dovodi do kroničnih promjena poslije kojih se dijete više ne može baviti sportom, a neprepoznata, stvara oštećenja za cijeli život. Svaka povezanost boli sa sportskom ili bilo kakvom drugom fizičkom aktivnošću alarm je da se u organizmu nešto događa te je potrebno hitno nešto poduzeti, potražiti pomoć specijaliziranog liječnika koji će na osnovi slučaja propisati pretrage. 

Za buduće sportaše

Sportski rezultati postići će se samo ako se dijete bavi sportom koji je primjeren njegovu psihofizičkom razvoju, ako je intenzitet bavljenja sportom primjeren djetetovu uzrastu te ako se pravilno usmjerava i pod stručnim je vodstvom i nadzorom. Stoga se kategorizacija djece neizostavno provodi ne samo po dobi i spolu nego i po psihomotornim sposobnostima te konstituciji, ovisno o vrsti sporta. U sljedećoj tablici prikazani su pojedini sportovi i idealno vrijeme kada se dijete može u njih aktivno uključiti. 

Je li dijete spremno

U našoj je sredini uvriježeno da roditelj prema svojim afinitetima bira sport za svoje dijete, što ponekad može biti sasvim subjektivno (primjerice otac se nekad bavio nogometom pa misli da bi i za njegova sina bilo dobro da se time bavi), a ponekad i neadekvatno dječjim sposobnostima. 
Za aktivno bavljenje sportom potrebno je da dijete bude zdravo i za to su predviđeni preventivni pregledi koji bi trebali biti standardizirani. Osim toga, dijete sportaš zahtijeva i multidisciplinarno praćenje pedijatra, liječnika školske medicine, liječnika sportske medicine, kardiologa, ortopeda, psihologa, nutricionista te trenera i kineziologa, a u slučaju ozljede, dječjeg kirurga koji ima poseban senzibilitet za dijete sportaša. Od velike bi koristi bilo savjetovalište za djecu sportaše u kojem bi dijete i roditelji mogli dobiti sve informacije. 
Pojedini sportovi iziskuju prave potvrde da se dijete može baviti tim sportom, a izdaju se u sportskim ambulantama gdje se pregledavaju svi sportaši. U pregled je, osim sistematskog pregleda s antropometrijskim mjerenjima i opširnom anamnezom, uključen i EKG srca. Drugi, manje zahtjevni sportovi (karate, džudo, plivanje) traže samo potvrdu ili žig u sportsku knjižicu liječnika primarne zdravstvene zaštite. Obje varijante su dobre, ali imaju i nedostataka. 
U prvom slučaju u sportskim ambulantama pregled obavlja liječnik sportske i medicne rada, što za djecu nije dobro. Smatra se da bi bilo bolje da to bude pedijatar ili liječnik školske medicine s dodatnom edukacijom iz sportske medicine. U drugom slučaju mnogi liječnici primarne zdravstvene zaštite (pedijatri i liječnici obiteljske medicine) smatraju da nisu kompetentni te da to ne spada u opseg njihove djelatnosti. 
Važno je napomenuti da samo preventivni pregledi ni u kojem slučaju nisu dovoljni, nego je potrebno i sustavno timsko praćenje djece sportaša. Dakako, veliku ulogu imaju i trener i roditelji, koji bi također morali biti uključeni. Treneri bi morali biti kvalificirani da ritam i opterećenje treninga budu sustavno pripremljeni i izbalansirani. 



Skinuto sa stranice www.ucitelji.com

----------


## brigita2

> Nažalost, mislim da se tu ne radi samo o pojedinačnim slučajevima sebičnih trenera nego je sustav takav da ne ide za tim da uključi masu djece u rekreativno bavljenje sportom nego da od malih nogu izlučuju 10% talentiranih i onda ih naganjaju tako da za njih više ništa u životu ne postoji. A roditelji su tu svakako vrlo bitni. Često je i njihova ambicija ta koja djecu tjera u to.


Slažem se sa ovim. I mislim da se današnja situacija uopće ne može uspoređivati sa onom dok smo same bile djeca jer je tada bilo neko drugo vrijeme. Kad sam ja išla u osnovnu školu, u školi su bile organizirane besplatne slobodne aktivnosti. Bila je sportska grupa, košarka, rukomet(samo za djevojčice), nogomet (samo za dečke) i svatko ko je htio mogao se upisati u grupu bez obzira na talent i godine. Jedino u zbor nisi mogao ići ako ti nije išlo pjevanje, ali na košarku si mogao bez obzira koako trapav bio. Danas svi samo hoće trenirati buduće prvake.

Mamazika, još ti nije kasno da naučiš kraul. Ja sad učim i MM veli da se tučem sa bazenom. Postoje tečajevi i za odrasle koji žele naučiti ili usavršiti plivanje. Još imaš vremena. Samo ako imaš volje.

----------


## Davor

I Nik Titanik ima svoje mišljenje o sportu, a izražava ga ovako: http://www.monitor.hr/niktitanik/2006/08/1059.jpg

----------


## ninochka

to je parodija. ili misliš da se ne treba baviti sportom da se dijete ne bi počelo drogirati  :?

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja bih se vratila na roditeljsku motivaciju i podršku, i posebno na onaj dio o samostalnom odlučivanju djetce "danas bih - sutra ne bih".


Ja ću to pojednostavniti: smatram da treba poštivati dječje mišljenje, ali ja sam ipak mama od svojih 30 i kusur godina i znam da ako ju danas i sve dok ne ode od kuće (a i tada ću nastaviti):
-  tjeram da uči taj engleski i druge strane jezike
- vodim na sportske aktivnosti, izlete 
- čitam knjige, učim pjesme
- podučavam o ovome i onome iako ju to previše ne zanima

to će joj se u životu isplatiti višestruko (i jer sam ipak pametnija od nje i znam što je dobro za nju). Pokatkada je potrebno ići i protiv djetetove volje, ali za njegovo dobro.


Nadalje, imam u kući primjer: MM koji barem jednom u nekoliko mjeseci spomene kako mu je žao što ga roditelji nisu tjerali na sport nego su poštivali njegovu volju da jednu godinu ne bi trenirao, drugu bi itd. On ke pravi primjer koji potkrepljuje moje mišljenje kako talentirano dijete bez motivacije treba poticati, sve do određene dobi kada počne samostalno rasuđivati (neki prije, neki kasnije)...

----------

> Htjeli mi to priznati ili ne....vise je akademika docekalo pozne godine, nego li sportasa... :D


Da..i stvorile su se nekima paučine kako na liku tako i na djelu. Mislim da bi akademija također trebala imati svoje emmerituse...(naravno..OT)

Ja bih ukazala na nešto što je po meni jako bugovito. Nastava tjelesnog odgoja u školama. Zna se da velik broj ljudi u srednjoj i starijoj dobi pati od ozbiljnih bolova u kralješnici, raznih discus hernia, kifoza, lordoza u ekstremu...zbog nepravilnog držanja, nepravilnog sjedenja i nepravilnog dizanja tereta. Zašto se to ne uči na tjelesnom? Što će meni u životu visit naopako na karikama ili učit taktike rukometa, ili prebacivanja centra mase preko štange, kad me čeka bol u križima  :Wink: ..Ocjenjivanje tjelesnog odgoja je također malo suvišno. Mada bi neki to argumentirali..ocjenjivanje tjelesnih sposobnosti, poput ocjenjivanja sposobnosti u matematici...nije to isto. Netko napravi premet bez upute..drugi ga neće napraviti ni u milijun pokušaja. Vježba samo iznimno poluči rezultate, za razliku od matematike. Isto kao da te netko ocjenjuje da li neku boju vidiš u pravoj ili iskrivljenoj nijansi. Ovisi o tome kako je sve fizički-vestibularno polinkano. Zato i samo neki ostaju vrhunski sportaši.

Rekreacija je OK. Sve je dobro što je umjereno..pa bio to sport i/ili rekreacija..za djecu bar sat vremena dnevno bilokoje zrakoudišuće-aerobne aktivnosti..a nama..hm..malo manje..jedno pol sata-pet minuta  :Smile: ...mislim, u biti da nama to više treba nego našoj djeci..jer se njima osim što im treba..to i vole..a mi osim što nam treba to i ne volimo baš svi ..umrijeti na orbitreku, npr...  :Smile: 

Ja sam aerobna ljenjivica, moja rekreacija je dnevno prohodati barem 5 km po raznim nagibima, toliko da mogu bez uspuhivanja i gubljenja srca potrčkati do recimo 6 kata šesterokatnice.

Oduvijek sam se divila ljudima koji mogu pretrčati, ne znam, 5 km. Meni se nakon 300 m okrene nebo i zemlja, postane dosadno, preznojim se...a recimo..plesati disko mogu cijelu noć...tko će ti ga znat..sve je u psisi...i motivaciji...y-m-c-a.. :D

----------


## Davor

E vidiš, ymca nije za curice. Diskriminacija. (Ajd pogodi zašto vilidžovci furaju tu pjesmu)
Kod nas nema ni ymca  :Sad:

----------


## Zoila

Davore, pa postoji i YWCA!

----------


## Davor

A kod nas nema ni ywca  :Sad:  
Nema prstića - nema čokolade.

----------

Evo...svašta ima na wikipediji Evo o utjecaju pjesme na svijet

"YMCA" is also the name of a group dance with cheerleader Y-M-C-A choreography invented to fit the song. One of the phases involves moving arms to form the letters Y-M-C-A as they are sung in the chorus:

Y - Arms outstretched and raised 
M - Left hand on left shoulder, right hand on right shoulder 
C - Arms extended to the right 
A - Hands held together above head 


Evo o organizaciji ymca

Nema više veze s gay imageom...

----------


## Davor

Nema, ali nema tamo ni cura. Vilidžovci su zapravo samo isprovocirali takav imič.

----------

Nema cura. Oni su bili prvi boy-band. A muz'ka im vesela kuruza. Nema veze što su "gayish"..

Što mi fali disko..disko...

----------


## Davor

A mi ljetos vodili malca u dječji disko u Krk. Čagali su i YMCA sa spomenutim vitlanjem rukama 8) 
Malecki problem je da kroz godinu - nema ni dječji disko.

Hmmm...
A da se ja krenem raspitivati o steroidima? Čini se da će mi ipak trebat.

----------


## daisy2005

Hm, baš mi je drago Davore da si pokrenuo temu, jer vidim da nas ima koji mislimo slično :D I ja izazivam zgražanje kad kažem da ne bih bila sretna da mi se dijete poželi "ozbiljno" baviti sportom, a ne bih mu htjela ništa braniti, dakle :/  (fingrs krost!) 

Ja bih, kao i tatek, rado da mi dijete voli glazbu ( za sad smo na dobrom putu :D ), ali sam i tu oprezna pa da ne otvaram novu temu, ja bih se nadovezala- Davore nemoj zamjeriti, ovdje. Ja sam išla 4 godine u muzičku školu i ne vjerujem da sam toliko izdržala  :Crying or Very sad:   Dakle to je bila prava tortura i nepedagoško ponašanje, možda ne štetno fizički, koliko psihički za dijete u razvoju. 
Neke od redovito primjenjivanih pedagoških mjera:
-lupanje ravnalom po prstima
-javno vrijeđanje, od proglašavanja totalnim antitalentom, do vrijeđanja da pjevam kroz zube i slična brljezganja
-živčano pisanje (u ljutnji) u bilježnicu 11-o godišnjeg djeteta 111 (svaki broj 2 cm "visok"), potcrtano- ja jadna, naivno, mislila da trebam naučiti vježbu 111  :Embarassed:  

E sad, ne brine mene toliko to moje iskustvo, jer je iza mene, ja od tada kroz osn. i sr. školu pjevala u nekoliko zborova (doduše nikad solirala, ali nisam picky, bitno da pjevam  :Grin:  )... Brine me što su te osobe van škole i dan danas prema meni MRAK LJUBAZNE, a to tamo je bilo tako jer su UMJETNIČKE DUŠE?! To je navodno normalno, jer su umjetnici takvi pa i ona priča "iz baleta"; psovanje, vrijeđanje i lupanje nisu baš nešto, ali REZULTATI su WOW, a ti "pedagozi" su umjetnici pa im se mora oprostiti. Ovo sam napisala, jer su se takvi komentari čuli kad je bila riječ o tom baletnom slučaju, a ja sam zgrožena- možda iz različitih pobuda, ali u tom slučaju i umjetnost ne zaostaje po brutalnosti za sportom. Ja se samo nadam da je ipak sve manje takvih "umjetničkih" tipova i da M. neće reći da ne želi biti nogometaš, ali bi htio biti baletan... uh!

----------


## maria71

joj daisy gdje me nađe.......meni je takva jedna glazbena pedagoginja rekla da gluplje dijete od mene nije vidjela,a ja u školi briljantna  5.0


ma fuj i sad kad je vidim,prelazim na drugu stranu ceste

----------


## Davor

Viš-viš, ima to svojih potencijala. Očito je potrebno imati mogućnost vrednovanja izvanškolskih aktivnosti. Ovako smo samo naivci koji mislimo da djetetu radimo dobro ako ga na nešto potičemo.
Da, izvanškolske aktivnosti su priličan kaos.

----------


## Davor

Idem se jadati.

Išli smo probno na gimnastiku u DIF i ispalo je jao i naopako. Mi u svlačionicu, a tamo trenerica i sve nešto prevrće očima uz komentare "neće on to moći, svi klinci već znaju kako se trenira" i slično. Tu sam pogriješio jer sam trebao shvatiti tekst između redaka: "gade mi se djeca i već ih imamo previše" i pustio sam malca u dvoranu. Bio je oduševljen.
Krenuli su s programom, trčali u krug, malac je prilično dobro imitirao ostale i bio je dosta razigran. Niti u jednom trenutku mi se nije učinilo da radi bilo kakve gluposti, ali je bio vidno oduševljen i uzbuđen. U jednom trenutku trenerica me pozove i isporuči mi malca uz "ne može on to, ne mogu dopustiti da se neko dijete ozlijedi" !?
Malome se svijet srušio. I krenemo u svlačionicu, kad - zaključano, a samo ona ista koza koja je istjerala malca ima ključ. Dakle, preostalo je jedino dočekati kraj "treninga" na galeriji i tješiti neutješno dijete.
Novi šok: stiže djed mraz. Tko zna, valjda ga je morala stjerati van prije dragog djedice jer su poklone imali na broj. Bio sam potpuno neuspješan u objašnjavanju zašto ga dragi djedica ne primjećuje.
Na galeriji je pala i rasprava između (druge) trenerice i prisutnih roditelja oko članarine (250kn mjesečno, uz klauzulu da se zapravo ne zna što je to mjesec dana) i njene komentare "ako vam ne odgovara nemojte dolaziti, ionako imamo previše djece". A-ha tu smo.
Konačno kraj "treninga", odlazak u svlačionicu, izlazak van.
Šećer na kraju, prilazi nam trenerica i krene s pričom da nek dođemo u siječnju, kao bit će početna grupa pa će se uklopiti i neće biti straha od ozljeda (?) i još dvije tri kile sličnih bedastoća. Pristojno sam ju slušao do kraja i rekao da je svojim postupkom danas potpuno razočarala jedno prije toga oduševljeno dijete i - išla me brže bolje prekidati u pol riječi.
I... ići ćemo sigurno u siječnju na treninge - samo prije toga moramo kolektivno na lobotomiju.

Treninzi na bazenu (bebe ribe i bebe vidre) nemaju apsolutno nikakve sličnosti s ovime danas. Treninzi starije djece na bazenu isto tako nemaju baš nikakve veze s ovime danas. Samo po tome zaključujem da nisam ja pukao, nego tamo na DIF-u jednostavno nešto nije OK.

----------


## Saradadevii

skupi grupu istomisljenika pa dajte oglas: trazi se ucitelj/ica gimanastike kojoj je u srcu dobrobit djece i unapredjenje rekreativnog bavljenja sportom ili nesto slicno.
tako rade neki home edukatori (i ne samo za sport   :Smile:  )

mi smo na ribe, vidre i slicno isli od sestog mjeseca. i prestali negdje oko druge godine, jer je ona rado plivala od rodjenja, a odlazak na strukturiranu aktivnost je pokazivao naznake opasnosti da joj se plivanje prestane svidjati.
Sada pliva s tatom (tj, uglavnom roni   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Davor

Eh, kad bi se to dalo, već bih organizirao dječji disko. Tek u zadnje vrijeme se šuška o odobravanju korištenja školskih prostora za javne svrhe. Tko zna, možda ipak uskoro

----------


## daisy2005

Jao Davore, ne mogu se odlučiti između ova dva smajlića  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Jadno dijete  :Heart:  , ali i jadna djeca koji roditelji ostave na brigu tako toploj osobi i misle da je sve OK! Prestrašno! 



> Tek u zadnje vrijeme se šuška o odobravanju korištenja školskih prostora za javne svrhe.


Kak' to misliš? A kaj je s nazovi jogom i ostalim rekreacijama u vrtićima, školama :? Pa strani jezici i sl.

----------


## sanja74

> Ali da ću im pokazati da postoji cijeli jedan bogati svijet izvan najobičnije škole, sive prosječnosti i sjedenja za kompjutorskim igricama ili telkom - naravno da hoću.


  :Love:

----------


## lucky day

da ovdje ne offtopicarim otvorila sam novi topic:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=33815

potaknut je rijecima mamazike iz njenog prvog posta na ovom topicu... o umjetnicima...

sto se mog misljenja o sportu tice, kao i o svim hiper-profesionaliziranim i hiper-specijaliziranim djelatnostima je: mislim da je to nezdravo kako za um, psihu tako i za tijelo... da ne velim i za prirodu ter drustvo...
i nije u skladu sa mojim pogledima na zivot koji idu vise holistickim smjerom... 

ps. mamazika, nikako mi nije namjera napasti te citiranjem tvojih rijeci na tom topicu... dapace, i sama prepoznajem tragove takvog razmisljanja u sebi jer sam odgajana tako misliti... no moj je duh ipak jaci pa se (kreativno) tome opirem... i samo su me tvoje rijeci onda piknule u bolnu tocku... eto, ovo ti nudim kao poticaj za razmisljanje... a ako ti ne sjedne kao takvo - onda je ovo isprika...
 :Love:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Eh, kad bi se to dalo, već bih organizirao dječji disko. Tek u zadnje vrijeme se šuška o odobravanju korištenja školskih prostora za javne svrhe. Tko zna, možda ipak uskoro



aha, znaci, krecemo se ipak prema Illichu....
zivjela decentralizacija znanja i vjestina!

----------


## Davor

Ma samo gola potreba. Ništa drugo.
Zapravo sam se ulovio u razmišljanju da su dvoranske aktivnosti najbolje za izbjegavanje, jer se radi o precijenjenom resursu.
Treba ići u prirodu.

----------


## Davor

Malo ću povampiriti ovaj topic: za rođendan sam dobio majicu s natpisom "NO SPORTS"  :Sing:

----------


## brigita2

> za rođendan sam dobio majicu s natpisom "NO SPORTS"


I ja bi jednu takvu. 8)

----------


## Davor

Pitam onda MŽ gdje ju je naručila. Mislim da je bio WGW, ali nisam siguran. Na Jakuševcu sam viđao "No sports, only drugs", ali to nekako promašuje bit.

----------


## Engls

Mama mi je kupila najskuplji i u toj trgovini najveći sintisajzer samo da 1 mj ne idem na treninge.Nakon tri dana sam ga ponosno spremila u vitrinu i tamo ga ostavila...
Kada sam htjela upisati veterinu,roditelji su se udružili i ucjenama me odgovorili.Smatrali  su da mi je druga opcija (prof.književnosti) bolja opcija,jer "žene mogu dovesti na svijet tele".
Nakon jedne prekrasne utakmice došla sam kući i izjavila da želim biti prof.tjelesnog.I na to su imali  primjedbi i urota,ali su odustali jer je to bila moja odluka.Danas imam svoj klub i uživam raditi sa djecom. Mučim se,plačem,živciram se,...,ali se i radujem,smijem,...I NE MORAM BITI UVIJEK OZBILJNA!!!
Poanta :Shock: no dijete koje je za nešto stvoreno i ima sreću time se i baviti,na bilo kojoj razini,trebalo bi se time baviti. Zar nas osobni uspjeh ne čini sretnima?!
Ono dijete koje posjeduje predispozicije za određenu grupaciju sportova ili neki sport konkretno i njime se bavi,lakše savladava motoričke informacije.Da skratim priču,talentiranom djetetu ili motorički razvijenijem djetetu se isti motorički sadržaji čine lakši u odnosu na "prosječno motorički razvijeno dijete".
Isto kao i u drugim zanimanjima,samo ovdje je dodatno naglašena motorička komponenta. Ako posjeduješ talent i voliš sport-iskoristi ga!
MM je bio vratar u 1 HNL.Kada je upisao strojarstvo zapustio je nogomet.Radio je neko vrijeme na fakultetu,ali se zahvalio i sada radi u privatnoj firmi.Dan-danas žali za odlukom da napusti sport!

----------


## Vlvl

Naš je klinac talentiran za sport i bila bi šteta da se njime ne bavi. Igra rukomet, i dobar je. Povremeno je (obično početkom škole) htio odustati. Rekli smo da smije odustati jedino ako si prvo nađe drugi sport, i to ne načelno, nego točno mjesto i vrijeme. Za to si nije dao truda, a u međuvremenu se uhodao, dobio poneku pohvalu trenera, i "rukomet se popravio". 
Ne dižem rukomet u nebesa, dapače. Ali to je timski sport, što smatram važnim. Osim toga, trebate vidjet to dijete kako je šizavo kad iz nekih razloga ne može dulje vrijeme ići na trening. Nije odlikaš, pa je sport, u ovom slučaju rukomet, ona aktivnost gdje za uložen trud postiže dobar rezultat i dobiva priznanja - a to je svakome potrebno.

Biciklizam i planinarenje suprugu i meni su omiljene aktivnosti, vodili smo malca sa sobom, ali uglavnom smo odustali. Prihvatili smo njegovu argumentaciju: to je ugodno nama, a nije njemu. Ne želim da zamrzi brda za cijeli život. Nekakva iskustva je stekao, brda mu nisu nepoznata, vidio je i doživio više nego vršnjaci. Ponešto mu se svidjelo, ali nije to njemu nešto, posebno ne višednevni izleti. Sad povremeno napravimo kraći izlet ili vožnju. 
On sam smatra da bicikl može ugodno iskoristiti jedino za skakanje. S tim nismo sretni, ali ne branimo, jedino inzistiramo na nošenju kacige.

----------


## lalah

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  

sitila sam te se jučer davore
išla sam nešto po gradu, prolaz kroz podrume zatvoren i ja priko geta
nisam tuda prošla od srednje škole sigurno, kad naletim na grafit

POLITIKOM PROTIV SPORTA

 :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

drogom protiv sportskih kladionica

----------


## Davor

Svidio mi se:
No pain - no gain,
No brain - no pain.

----------


## daisy2005

Sjetim se često ove teme, a posebno kad vidim kak' moj dvoipolgodišnjak šutira loptu lijevom nogom :shock: (a ni desna nije za odbaciti!) Prestat ću pričati da ne želim da bude sportaš, stvarno smo MM i ja ostali u šoku kad je slučajno demonstrirao vještinu (vjerojatno ju je naučio u vrtiću, od roditelja nije  :Grin:  ). Demonstrirao ju je kad smo kupili gumene čizme koje na sebi imaju nogometnu loptu- mislio valjda da su to "kopačke"  :Laughing:  

Jučer sam opet bila u šoku jer me kolegica s posla pokušavala uvjeriti kak' je normalno da treneri vrijeđaju djecu :shock:   :Mad:  tipa "ovco" i sl. ljepote, jer "ne znaš ti kakve sve djece ima". Moram priznati da me i rastužilo i uplašilo koliko volje je branila tu tezu. (ona se bavila sportom)

----------


## Aphro

> Kako djecu zaštititi od sporta? Čini mi se dosta teško. Vjerojatno je izbor nekakve ispunjujuće rekreacije odlična izlika, ali mi se ne čini kao rješenje problema.


mislim da nije problem zastiti djete od sporta ( barem po defeniciji koju si dao, tj. profesionalnog bavljenja sportom ). Ne znam niti za jedan slucaj profesionalnog sportasa koji u jednom trenutku nije htio odustati, i onda je ostao pri tome zato jer ga je okolina natjerala da se dalje bavi time ( mislim prije svega na roditelje ). Puno je lakse odustati nego se baviti sportom na takav nacin. Ja sam dugo godina plivala, i kada je doslo do toga da se trenira 2 puta dnevno svaki dan, ja sam odustala i roditelji su me u tome podrzali, dalje sam se bavila odbojkom, opet rekreativno i zato jer sam ja to htjela. Dakle, mislim da ne treba razbijati glavu s time kako zastiti dijete od sporta, jednostavno treba postovati njihovu zelju i volju kada kazu da im se to vise ne svidja ( a svima, bas svima se to u jednom tenutku desi ).

----------


## lucky day

> mislim da nije problem zastiti djete od sporta ( barem po defeniciji koju si dao, tj. profesionalnog bavljenja sportom ). Ne znam niti za jedan slucaj profesionalnog sportasa koji u jednom trenutku nije htio odustati, i onda je ostao pri tome zato jer ga je okolina natjerala da se dalje bavi time ( mislim prije svega na roditelje ). Puno je lakse odustati nego se baviti sportom na takav nacin. Ja sam dugo godina plivala, i kada je doslo do toga da se trenira 2 puta dnevno svaki dan, ja sam odustala i roditelji su me u tome podrzali, dalje sam se bavila odbojkom, opet rekreativno i zato jer sam ja to htjela. Dakle, mislim da ne treba razbijati glavu s time kako zastiti dijete od sporta, jednostavno treba postovati njihovu zelju i volju kada kazu da im se to vise ne svidja ( a svima, bas svima se to u jednom tenutku desi ).


mudro  :Smile:  

a ovo bi nosila s gustom  :Grin:   :



> No pain - no gain,
> No brain - no pain.

----------


## Davor

Konačno je svanuo dan kada se počela uvoditi kakva-takva regulativa u zloporabi dječjeg (robovskog) rada u sportu. Od sada će dječica prije nastupa morati pokazati koliko (stvarno) imaju godina: http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/gymnas...=ESPNHeadlines

----------


## Ninči

Toliko sam obožavala odbojku (obožavam je i dan danas), da sam u srednjoj školi i na prvoj godini faksa svaki dan išla na treninge. Moji roditelji su mi to dopuštali, ali kao što netko reče- "spuštali su me na zemlju". Radili su to na način da nikad nisu obraćali pažnju na moje igranje, nikad mi nisu došli na utakmicu i nikad nisu pričali samnom o tome. Mene je to tad jako boljelo, boli me i dan danas. To je bio glavni razlog zašto sam prekinula trenirati. Jednostavno zato jer su ignorirali moju ljubav prema sportu općenito, umjesto da su me kao roditelji podržavali. Tako da to nikada ne bih priuštila svome djetetu! Podržavat ću ga u bilo čemu što voli i što želi raditi, jer zato i jesam tu. A profesionalno bavljenje sportom nije tako loša stvar kako je neki od vas pokušavaju prikazati. Govorite o ozljedama.....pa onda bismo trebali i otvoriti temu "Zabranit ću svome djetetu da bude računovođa ili vozač"...jer svi znamo da takva zanimanja gdje se puno sjedi, stvaraju probleme s leđima. :/ Dajte ljudi, nemojte ići u krajnosti  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Sportovi su krajnost.

----------


## marta

> Jučer sam opet bila u šoku jer me kolegica s posla pokušavala uvjeriti kak' je normalno da treneri vrijeđaju djecu :shock:   tipa "ovco" i sl. ljepote, jer "ne znaš ti kakve sve djece ima". Moram priznati da me i rastužilo i uplašilo koliko volje je branila tu tezu. (ona se bavila sportom)


Ko klinka sam isprobala razno razne sportove i upoznala razno razne trenere. Neki su bili strozi, zahtjevniji, neki blazi, opusteniji, ali niti jedan me nikad nije vrijedjao. To je apsolutno neprihvatljivo.

----------


## mim

> Sportovi su krajnost.


Pa...ispada da je u zadnje vrijeme krajnost biti novinar, a ne sportaš. Hajmo im zabraniti i to zanimanje.  :/  




> Ne znam niti za jedan slucaj profesionalnog sportasa koji u jednom trenutku nije htio odustati, i onda je ostao pri tome zato jer ga je okolina natjerala da se dalje bavi time ( mislim prije svega na roditelje ).


A, vidiš, ja sam upoznala dvojicu kojima su roditelji napravili SVE da se prestanu baviti sportom. Jedan je danas otac trojice sportaša, svojevremeno jedan od najboljih u svijetu u svom sportu, danas radi kao trener (usporedo s profesionalnom karijerom završio je pravni fakultet), a drugi je vrsni kineziolog-oboje djece mu se bavi sportom. Ukratko-ako postoji u djetetu ljubav prema sportu/glazbi/čemu god-roditelj to ne može spriječiti. A ne bi ni smio.

----------


## Davor

... jer ćeš mu to ti zabranit.
Daj pročitaj još jednom gore linkani članak. Odnosi se na djecu kod koje je sport stvarno postao krajnost.

----------


## Zoila

...sto me podsjetilo. Jeli jos tko isao gledati the red race - u sklopu ZG film festa?
jedan od najzalostnijih dokumentaraca koje sam vidjela.  

http://kempton.wordpress.com/2008/09...-the-red-race/

----------


## ninochka

> Sportovi su krajnost.


i ti si krajnost. 

ni jedno ni drugo ne možemo zabraniti

----------


## marta

> ...sto me podsjetilo. Jeli jos tko isao gledati the red race - u sklopu ZG film festa?
> jedan od najzalostnijih dokumentaraca koje sam vidjela.  
> 
> http://kempton.wordpress.com/2008/09...-the-red-race/


Pogledala sam samo dio na youtubu, nisam mogla sve. Povracalo mi se.

----------


## sorciere

moram pohvalit davorov avatar!   :Laughing:

----------


## sofke

ima davor pravo..profesionalni sport je totalno pretjerana i bolesna kategorija

----------


## a zakaj

moj sin je postao davorov sljedbenik   :Grin:  
izjavljuje 'mrzim sportove! tamo ti samo nesto zapovijedaju!'

----------


## Davor

Davorova sljedba   :Laughing:

----------


## a zakaj

vidis.

uredno sam ga cijepila i hranila mesom, a on opet u tvoje stado!

 :Laughing:

----------


## Davor

To se zove imunitet krda  :Laughing:

----------


## Zoila

a zakaj, jel tvoj sin isto nosi svoje majice ko davor - prek glave?    :Laughing:

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj, jel tvoj sin isto nosi svoje majice ko davor - prek glave?


pa kad se bolje prisjetim, bilo je i takvih epizoda   :Grin:

----------


## mamatanja

Javljam se kao mama dva mala nogometaša!!
Presretna sam što su si našli neku zanimaciju pogotovo Luka koji je kronični alergičar koji pleše na granici astme.
Ovako: POZITIVNO
Luka ima 8,5 god. ide u drugi razred i ima puno prijatelja.u klubu gdje trenira 4 puta tjedno u timu ih je 14 i to je takva prijateljska klapa da ih je milina gledati.Subotom su obićno prvenstvene tekme i to njihovo zajedništvo u pobjedi ili porazu meni sa skoro 40 god, je nešto predivno.O talentima i ambicijama neću ovom prilikom ali dokle god ON bude htio ići meni neće biti problem voditi ga na treninge po kiši ili suncu...
Borna ide njegovim stopama i u veljači i on iz školice prelazi u klub što isto znači još 4 treninga tjedno + vikend utakmice i budući da on ima "ono nešto" za nogomet i njega ćemo navažati dokle god bude htio.
NEGATIVNO
Sav taj "dječji sport" je u stvari uzimanje love iz đepova roditelja. Od svih neznam ni ja koliko generacija u klubu možda samo JEDAN od njih postane vrhunski nogometaš,a ostali se razbježe kuda koji po kojekakvim drugim aktivnostima.Iskreno mi se gade svi predsjednici klubova, ambiciozni treneri koji na silu pokušavaju iz djeteta izvuči nešto što to dijete nema,a još više oni koji totalno nezainteresirano odrađuju tih 1,5h.Sve te opreme, pripreme isl.je samo izvlačenje love,ali najžalosnije je to da druge alternative nema.Hoćeš - nećeš...mi tebe ne trebamo ti trebaš nas!
Mi ćemo ići na taj nogomet dokle god ima želje u dječaka,a ja sretna što večeri provode na zraku, trčeči...a ne glumeći gljive s daljinskim u rukama ili pred ekranom televizije.

----------


## ivanas

Meni je sport puno toga lijepog donio. Nisam se profesionalno bavila ali je jedno vrijeme bilo i treninzi svaki dan, utakmice, ljeti pripreme. Poslije sam se prebacila na drugi sport, slomila nogu i pauzirala godinu dana, pa opet samo rekreativno. Uz dva faksa počela rekreativno trenirati druge i sad me put vratio opet skoro profesionalno u sport. I unatoč dvije diplome neću ni malo žaliti ako od sporta budem mogla živjeti.

Dijete treba pratiti i podržavati da ostvari sebe, bilo to kao profesionalni sportaš, kuhar ili bilo što drugo. Nije na nama da odlučujemo što će nam djeca biti.

----------


## nenaa

Eto naletjeh i uključit ću se. 12 godina aktivno sam se i ozbiljno bavila odbojkom. 4 puta tjedno trening i subotom utakmica. Naporne pripreme u kampovima u 8 mj. prije početka škole. Treneri su svemu tome pristupali vrlo ambiciozno i ozbiljno. Uvijek sam igrala u 1. ekipi pa je i moja fizička sprema bila jako važna, a to znači da su mi i treninzi bili zahtjevniji. 
Neke cure iz kluba su zaigrle i za repku. 
Onog trenutka kada sam to napustila započeli su moji zdravstveni problemi, za koje mi je poštovani dr. Peharac rekao da su prouzročeni dugogodišnjim teškim fizičkim naporom. 
Mi smo trenirale pod vodstvom ljudi koji su stručjaci i prof. treneri itd. 
Ja danas ima povremene bolne upale tetiva, strašne bolove u leđima, ukočenja vratnog djela kralježnice. Dvije operacije na koljenu, jedna zbog meniskusa. Uglavnom sve je to od jačih treninga koji su započeli davno i nikada nisu trebali postati nešto ozbiljno. 
Pa ipak ja bih svojem djetetu isto dozvolila da učini isto jer mi tih 12 godina druženja sa curama i putovanja i smjeh ništa ne može zamjeniti.
Tu su mi rođena i prijateljstva za cijeli život, pa i neka kumstva. I uvijek sam za tu opciju bavljenja sportom. Iako požalim na svaku promjenu vremena.

----------


## nenaa

I da. Ne treba u svemu traziti crno-bijelu verziju. "poslati ću dijete npr. na nogomet da bude zdravo i bavi se sportom". Osim toga tu će naći puno prijatelja, učit će se dijeliti i funkcionirati u teamskom okruženju. Neće biti u centru pažnje pa će učiti i kako je to kada se za nešto treba izboriti i pomučiti, a ako uz to dođu i rezultati njegovoj/njenoj sreći neće biti kraja. A to je ono što svi želimo. Sretno dijete. 
Naravno krajnosti današnjeg prof. sporta su mi isto užas. Ali ne zavaravajmo se, malo je onih čija će djeca završiti u vrhunskom sportu.

----------


## Davor

... a ostalima se uglavnom neće omogućiti istovrsna rekreacija. Svijet sporta je ipak potpuno crno/bijeli svijet.

----------


## abonjeko

> ... a ostalima se uglavnom neće omogućiti istovrsna rekreacija. Svijet sporta je ipak potpuno crno/bijeli svijet.


Ma WTF, Davore....što je s tobom?

Moj otac je bio trener biciklizma i redvno sam odlazila s njim na treninge u kojima je tjerao mladiće da po desetke kilometara voze bicikl po kiši, po nevremenu, po snijegu, krvavi, umorni....svatko od njih je to želio, svatko od njih je svjesno pristajao na takav režim...dakle, smatram da je granica osobne povezanosti sa sportom posve individualna....oni su uživali u tome, kao i mnogi sexualno (ne)elokventni ljudi koje svoje zadovoljstvo vide npr. u sadomazohizmu....nakon toga sam i ja vozila po 20-25km dnevno....oblikovalo me je fizički/psihički za pop*****....uživala sam u svakom brdu kojega sam s teškom mukom i znojem prešla....nisam vidjela krajnost, vidjela sam čisti užitak...veliko zadovoljstvo i olakšanje...odkada imam Nilu ne bavim se ničim rekreativnim i patim....unutra...jako.... :/

----------


## nenaa

> ... a ostalima se uglavnom neće omogućiti istovrsna rekreacija.


A kako to? Iz raznih rekreativnih klubova su i proizašli vrhunski sportaši. Svaki dnašnji poznati sportaš je započeo u nekom lokalnom klubu sa hrpom druge djece, ali kako nismo svi isti, oni su se izdvojili rezultatima, ili su u tome vidjeli nešto više. Svako dijete ima priliku ako je talentirano. Ostaloj djeci će se *omogućiti istovrsna rekreacija.* 




> Svijet sporta je ipak potpuno crno/bijeli svijet.


... ni ti ne znaš šta si sa ovime htio reći. Meni se čini kao da si ti kao mali htio opstati u nekom sportu, ali nije ti išlo pa si sad malo ljut.
A ako se nisi kao dijete bavio sportom, onda dozvoli da ti mi koji jesmo objasnimo kako je to na nas pozitivno i negativno djelovalo. Ovo CRNO-BIJELO je potpuno bez argumenata.

----------


## Davor

> Iz raznih rekreativnih klubova su i proizašli vrhunski sportaši.


Onda ti neće biti problem nabrojati dva kad već postoje razni. Dakle, bitno je da se radi o rekreativnom klubu iz kojeg je izrastao vrhunski sportaš (ljubi ga majka) i sve nas zadivio svojim nastupima.

Uzgred, 18.11. u Večernjaku je izašao članak "Nije važno sudjelovati nego imati sjajne rezultate" sukus kojega je:
Kako objasniti djetetu da nije nesposobno? Da je to volja kluba? Nijedne lijepe riječi na rastanku, nijedne riječi utjehe ... razočarani roditelji

Do ove situacije je došlo sustavnim uništavanjem rekreativnih sadržaja u korist sportskima, a ovima se pak živo fućka za rekreaciju.

Iako (za sada) ne mogu utjecati na koji način će političari spiskati moje novce od poreza i prireza, ne moram financirati sport kroz plaćanje gledanja sportskih priredbi. Uzimam si punu slobodu o sportašima izražavati svoje mišljenje koje je usklađeno s činjenicom da je radi njihovog preseravanja nečije dijete zakinuto za vrijedan rekreativni sadržaj.

Glasam svojim novcima - ne dam ih u sport.

----------


## Kanga

Davore, potpuno se slazem s tobom u nacelnim razmisljanjima o ovoj temi i jako respektiram kritican pristup koji imas u formiranju svojih stavova. Bas zbog toga, napisat cu i svoja iskustva - ne da osporim tvoje stavove, nego zbog istine, koja valjda uvijek sadrzi svega pomalo i gotovo nikad nije crno-bijela. 

Jerko je ove godine krenuo u prvi razred i na samom pocetku skolske godine snimio je na skoli plakat za judo i pozelio da ga odevedem na trening. Nisam uopce bila odusevljena idejom, prvenstveno zato jer sam zamislila da cemo sportske sadrzaje, kao i do tad, upraznjavati unutar obitelji - kroz  planinarenja, trcanje, sportsko penjanje, bicikliranje. Upravo smo i bili preselili u novi stan cija je jedina prednost (uz nisku cijenu) bila neposredna blizina sume s prirodnom stazom za trcanje i relativna blizina javnog sportskog terena opremljenog za kosarku, nogomet, stolni tenis, bocanje. Medutim, J je bio jako uporan, pa sam na kraju popustila – ajd', naucit ce padati, to je zgodno znati, a ja ga ne znam nauciti... I odvela ga na trening. Sve sto smo tamo dozivjeli bilo je samo pozitivno, a kao nejsvjetliju tocku izdvojila bih osobu trenera (njegov pristup djeci). Jedno sam vrijeme na treninge vodila i mladu kcer (5.5 g.), i nju bi uspijevao ukljuciti u aktivnosti. Roditelji su mogli nazociti SVAKOM treningu, a na treningu bi obicno bilo 5-8 djece. Sto se tice financijske strane, J je besplatno dobio na koristenje kimono i jednu majicu na poklon, a do danas za treninge nismo platili niti kune (rekli su da ce se poceti placati tek u novoj g., kad se izfiltrira tko zeli, a tko ne zeli nastaviti). Naravno, meni su ti treninzi jos uvijek bili insuficijentno rjesenje u odnosu na to da odemo trcati po nasoj sumi - jer se za vrijeme trajanja treninga ja ne rekreiram   :Grin:  (tj ne rekreiram nista osim govorne muskulature   :Grin:   :Grin:  ), ali...

Druga, jos gora   :Rolling Eyes:  , stvar: dolazeci na treninge juda, J je snimio trening kosarke. Pa me zamolio da pitam trenera ima li trening i za malce poput njega. Pa sam ja bila sigurna da nema i pitala, kad ono -  :shock:  ima, i to ponedjeljkom i cetvrtkom (judo je bio utorkom i petkom). Neeeee... Tjednima me doslovno pilio da ga odvedem na kosarku. Tata ga je vodio na ono "nase" igraliste (gdje, btw, ne bi uspjevo loptu dobaciti do kosa, bila bi mu preteska), ali cinilo se da to samo podpiruje njegovu zelju. Na kraju sam podlegla pritiscima i nakon par tjedana ga odvela na prvi trening kosarke, nadajuci se, naravno, da ce ga zelja ipak proci. Buduci da su roditelji i ovdje mogli gledati treninge, bolo me u oci kako je J na terenu izgledao 3 klase smotaniji od ostatka ekipe. Bio je na jedno 4-5 ogledna treninga, prije nego smo ga definitivno i upisali. Pri upisu sam treneru komentirala da J silno zeli trenirati, iako se meni cini da mu bas i ne ide... Ocekivala sam da ce covjek kurtuazno reci da je to sve ok za pocetnika, ali umjesto toga, odgovorio je "Da, J stvarno ima problema s koordinacijom, moram priznati da takvo nesto jos nisam vidio, ali bitno je da to njemu ne smeta i da voli dolaziti."  :shock:   :Laughing:   :D   

Eto, to bi bilo to sto sam htjela napisati, a usput se i izjadati jer se jos uvijek nisam u sebi pomirila s tim da 4 puta tjedno glumim taksistu umjesto da s djecom radim nesto za vlastiti gust. I toplo se nadam da ovo dvoje mladih koji s entuzijazmom rade ono sto i mene veseli, nece krenuti Jerkovim stopama...

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iz raznih rekreativnih klubova su i proizašli vrhunski sportaši.
> 
> 
> Onda ti neće biti problem nabrojati dva kad već postoje razni. Dakle, bitno je da se radi o rekreativnom klubu iz kojeg je izrastao vrhunski sportaš (ljubi ga majka) i sve nas zadivio svojim nastupima.
> 
> Uzgred, 18.11. u Večernjaku je izašao članak "Nije važno sudjelovati nego imati sjajne rezultate" sukus kojega je:
> ...


Na početku je puno njih počelo u rekreativnim klubovima. NPR: NK ŽMINJ, ako uopće znaš gdje je to. U njemu su počela dva poznata hrv. nogometaša.
Da li znaš možda ime kluba u kopjem je počela Ana Jelušić. Ili misliš da joj je taj trener koji je sada trenira došao po rođenju i nabio skije. Jesi li kada čuo za odb. klub Istracommerce iz kojeg u mladoj repki igraju dvije mlade cure. I one su počele kako bih rekla "u svom selu" Kada su prerasli taj rekreativni rang netko ih je primjetio i ponudio njima ili roditeljima nešto više .Ideš u krajnost. Ali svačiji je izbor gdje će mu dijete, a mene smeta jednostrano postanje za nešto što ima jako puno više od crno-bijelog objašnjenja. Po tebi sva bi djeca trebala sjediti kući, a slobodne aktivnosti da su pletenje i sviranje harfe, naravno mami i tati iza zatvorenih vrata. Nije to baš tako. 
Ja ću rađe da mi se dijete učlani u neki sport nego da mi gleda tv. i Bratz.

----------


## mim

> Meni se čini kao da si ti kao mali htio opstati u nekom sportu, ali nije ti išlo pa si sad malo ljut.
> A ako se nisi kao dijete bavio sportom, onda dozvoli da ti mi koji jesmo objasnimo kako je to na nas pozitivno i negativno djelovalo. Ovo CRNO-BIJELO je potpuno bez argumenata.


Zanimljivo. Vidiš kako različiti ljudi mogu slično misliti  :/    :Grin:   . I ja sam pred nekoliko stranica imala neku teoriju o tome. 

*Nenaa*, ne trudi se objašnjavati. Davor je svoje rekao, tvoji argumenti će njemu biti bez veze, izvadit će s vremena na vrijeme neki link iz prašine ili neku bombastičnu vijest i dalje tupiti po svom. 

Kaj se rekreacije i vrhunskog sporta tiče-očito je da djeca, baveći se rekreativno sportom, isti mogu i zavoljeti. Eto, nakon 2xtjedno treninga odbojke slušam već 3 mjeseca o tome kako želi u "pravi" klub s više treninga. Ne uklapa mi se u raspored, na drugom kraju grada je, ali do slijedeće godine ću možda popustiti ako želja ostane takva. 

I, da, vikendom ćemo i dalje na planinarenje. Jedno ne isključuje drugo-ma što razni Davori pričali o tome.

----------


## sorciere

ne dirajte mi davora!   :No-no:

----------


## mim

> ne dirajte mi davora!


Bez brige, čim on prestane dirati u naše bavljenje sportom ja bum prva stavila ruke iza leđa. 

Btw, 


> Uzimam si punu slobodu o sportašima izražavati svoje mišljenje koje je usklađeno s činjenicom da je radi njihovog preseravanja nečije dijete zakinuto za vrijedan rekreativni sadržaj.


 ružno rečeno, čak prosto. Koji je Davorov razlog da bude prost prema ljudima koji ulažu puno toga da bi postigli nešto u životu? Mislim da npr. Sanja Jovanović nije zaslužila riječ "preseravanje". 

Nemam ništa protiv toga da Davorovo dijete/djeca ništa ne treniraju i da se asocijalno veru po obroncima bilo kojeg brda u društvu roditelja (jer sačuvaj bože da upoznaju nekog klinca koji će ih pozvati na nogomet!!!  :shock:  ), ali Davorov način komunikacije, patroniziranje pa i ružne riječi nitko nije zaslužio.

----------


## nenaa

Mim slažem se sa tobom. Davor baš vrijeđa. I to vrlo često.

----------


## Tiwi

Hajde Davore, kad sveudilj savjetuješ, reci kamo da usmjerim svoje dječake? Što bi za njihovu dušu i tijelo bilo dobro? Kad je već sport tako strašna stvar.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Potpisujem cure, Davor je stvarno ovdje nadrobio teške gluposti, a o sportu očito pojma nema...ili kao što cure kažu, da nisu neki kompleksi u pitanju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

vidim da je "in" potpisivati   :Grin:  .
pa kad smo kod potpisa, ja opet potpisujem davora.   :Wink:  

uostalom - ne razumijem zašto inzistirate da je njegovo mišljenje neprihvatljivo? pa ima pravo na njega  :? ... 

može biti neprihvatljivo za vas... pa ćete vi po svom... 
a ja ću izgleda opet masno plaćati članarinu u nekom klubu... za rekreaciju...   :Mad:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> a ja ću izgleda opet masno plaćati članarinu u nekom klubu... za rekreaciju...


Možeš se rekreirat i na svježem zraku, to je barem besplatno...
Nemoj ovo krivo shvatit, stvarno mi nije namjera da te bockam, nego želim reći da bavljenje sportom ne mora nužno biti nešto skupo. Nego, mi smo svi fini pa nam je draže cupkat u nekom fancy fitness centru, nego pola sata brzog hodanja-besplatnog, vani  :Kiss:

----------


## sundrops

-kao dijete se bavila karateom,6godina.
-prosla kroz atletiku(zbog konstitucije i nadarenosti za inu no nije me se dojmila iako sam imala izvrsne rezultate)
-isla na skolska prvenstva iz svega sto se moglo ici(oim kosarke)
-trenirala rukomet 7 godina(od toga pola profesionalno u prvoj ligi)

u slobodno vrijeme trcala,plivala(da sam imala mogucnosti u gradu gdje sam odrastala,bila bi sad vrhunski plivac jer imam konstituciju za plivaca,
izdrzljivot,snagu i ljubav prema toj vrsti sporta),od malena skijala(i na dasci i klasicno),ovladala windsurfingom,skijanjem na vodi...
sve sto sam imala prilike probati i prokusati,u to sam i usla..

imam izvrsnu tjelesnu(jel se tako zove??)inteligenciju,izvrsne  reflekse,izdrzljivost,snagu takvu da muskarce svoje kilaze a i one vece bez problema pobjedjujem u "rusenju ruku",i uvijek mi je bilo nevjerovatno kad bi vidjela neke cure i decke iz razreda(osnovna,srednja)kako su smotani kada se radi o sportu,koordinaciji i slicnom-a svi oni,takvi nisu nikada se bavili nicime sportskim,osim "granicara" na ulici..

tako da cu svojoj djeci uvijek dati prilike da sto vise otkrivaju sport,sve moguce sto bi ih zanimalo,makar to trajalo svako po godinu dana;dati cu im prilike da upoznaju svoje tijelo,svoje mogucnosti,svoje nadarenosti i kvalitete.da kroz to razviju svoju tjelesnu gradju,kapacitet pluca,samopouzdanje i samosvijest i da kroz sport spoznaju da nista na ovom svijetu nije nemoguce za postignuti,za ostvariti i da se citav svemir nalazi u njima,i da od sebe zatraze sve.(sad parafraziram Rumija no to je tako..)

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a ja ću izgleda opet masno plaćati članarinu u nekom klubu... za rekreaciju...  
> 
> 
> Možeš se rekreirat i na svježem zraku, to je barem besplatno...
> Nemoj ovo krivo shvatit, stvarno mi nije namjera da te bockam, nego želim reći da bavljenje sportom ne mora nužno biti nešto skupo. Nego, mi smo svi fini pa nam je draže cupkat u nekom fancy fitness centru, nego pola sata brzog hodanja-besplatnog, vani


vidim da sam krivo shvaćena   :Grin:  .

ja sam valjda zadnja osoba (tu premašujem i davora!   :Laughing:  ) koja bi se bavila ikakvim sportom, a najmanje od svega - fitnesom.   :Rolling Eyes:  

na svježi zrak (kao ni na vrući) ne mogu zbog oštećenja oka. s dodatnim (ovotjednim) oštećenjem - ne smijem nosit ni vrećice iz dućana...  :/ 

govorim o svom djetetu, i onim što ona VOLI, i čime se želi baviti... iako rekreativno, PLAĆA SE.

----------


## sundrops

i srce mi zatreperi svaki puta kad se sjetim Janice i njezinih pobjeda,i placem od srece kada Blanka postigne novi rekord ili Sanja u plivanju postavi novi svjetski rekord..covjek koji nije bio u sportu,koji se nije zrtvovao radi sporta,zivio za sport  i zivio za to da ostvari san koji si je zadao nikada ne moze shvatiti svijest sportasa,nikada ne moze  u dusu osjetiti ono sto taj sportas,taj borac osjeca kada dobije medalju na prsa ili stogod.
kad bi to Davore osjetio ili postigao,mozda bi sa drugacijim stavom se okrenuo ovoj temi;a da u mnogocemu ima krajnosti i ruznoga,to uopce nije upitno no zalosno je iz te prizme donositi zakljucke i stavove.

----------


## sorciere

sundrops, čini mi se da je sve krenulo od (ne)mogućnosti bavljenja sportom za široke mase, već samo za one koji si to mogu platiti - ili koji će se žrtvovati do granica siromaštva da bi nešto postigli...

----------


## mim

> pa kad smo kod potpisa, ja opet potpisujem davora.   
> 
> uostalom - ne razumijem zašto inzistirate da je njegovo mišljenje neprihvatljivo? pa ima pravo na njega  :? ...


Zato jer je njegovo mišljenje ponižavajuće za sve vrhunske sportaše jer Davor kaže 


> da je radi njihovog preseravanja nečije dijete zakinuto za vrijedan rekreativni sadržaj.


Zato jer patronizira i ne izražava svoje mišljenje kao svoje nego kao jedino ispravno, zato jer potcjenjivački i bahato govori o tuđem radu, a i o tuđem roditeljstvu. 

Dosta objašnjenja??




> govorim o svom djetetu, i onim što ona VOLI, i čime se želi baviti... iako rekreativno, PLAĆA SE.


Btw, zar nisi plaćala članarinu u klubu i u ono vrijeme kad si bila ponosna na uspjehe svog djeteta i hvalila TKD kao vještinu koja razvija i psihu, a ne samo tijelo?

Poslala sam mail pred par sati jednom klubu i dobila od njih prekrasan odgovor. Dijete mi se samo treba javiti na trening iako sam navela da nema konstituciju sportašice, da nije natjecateljski tip i da želi trenirati isključivo samo zato jer odbojku voli bez ikakvih očekivanja. Uglavnom-žele je kao svog člana.   :Heart:  Za sitne novce koje potrošim u dućanu i donesem doma spizu na dnu vrećice.

----------


## ivanas

dunja&vita :Smile: )




> Možeš se rekreirat i na svježem zraku, to je barem besplatno...
> Nemoj ovo krivo shvatit, stvarno mi nije namjera da te bockam, nego želim reći da bavljenje sportom ne mora nužno biti nešto skupo. Nego, mi smo svi fini pa nam je draže cupkat u nekom fancy fitness centru, nego pola sata brzog hodanja-besplatnog, vani Kiss


Hodanje, trcanje, bicikl, role i sl. su super nacini rekreacije i jeftini, zdravim osobama i dovoljni ali mislim da je velikom broju ljudi potrebna i strucna osoba koja ce im pokazati i pribliziti neke vjezbe i preporuciti sto bi im odgovaralo. Danas svaka druga osoba ima ozbiljnih problema s kralježnicom i samo pola sata hodanja dnevno ne može im dovoljno pomoći. Uostalom, većina ljudi lakše vježba u društvu i kad im netko umjesto njih smislja što će raditi. 
Radim kao trener svaki dan, i iz svog iskustva mogu reci da su se mnoga lijepa poznanstva i prijateljstva sklopila izmedu cura i zena koje duze vremena idu na treninge skupa i u takvoj atmosferi čovjek se opušta i lakše nađe motiva za vježbati nego doma sam gdje uvijek nego dolazi, prolazi, prekida. A i faktor motivacije je kad platis, onda ti je zao neotici. 

Ne znam zašto je između svih nepotrebnih stvari na koje svaki dan trosimo novac takav problem platiti dvjestotinjak kuna za treninge. U klubu gdje ja radim treninzi tri puta tjedno za dijete su 180 kuna mjesečno, ako brat ili sestra idu isto za njih je pola cjene. Za odrasle je dvjesto kuna. 
Super bi bilo kad bi firme ili država subvencionirala dio cjene, ali nazalost daleko smo od toga. 
A čak i to možda ne bi navelo ljude da se masovnije bave nekim oblikom rekreacije. Imala sam jednu firmu koja je svojim ženskim djelatnicama pola godine plaćala pilates. Dk im je bilo besplatno prilično su neredovno dolazile i nije bilo nekih značajnijih rezultata. Iduce godine firma im je to ukinula i neke su nastavile dolazit i same su placale. I dolazile su na skoro svaki trening.

----------


## Davor

> Na početku je puno njih počelo u rekreativnim klubovima. NPR: NK ŽMINJ, ako uopće znaš gdje je to. U njemu su počela dva poznata hrv. nogometaša.
> Da li znaš možda ime kluba u kopjem je počela Ana Jelušić.


Općenito vrijeđa inteligenciju kada se na ovakav način zamagljuje realnost. Oba spomenuta kluba su sportski klubovi s primarnom sportskom djelatnošću. I Žminj i Platak. Nego, čemu je trebalo služiti ono "ako uopće znaš gdje je to". Ja svoje dijete učim da se tako ne ponaša.


> Ne znam zašto je između svih nepotrebnih stvari na koje svaki dan trosimo novac takav problem platiti dvjestotinjak kuna za treninge.


Pa... možda zato što smo ih već platili, a zauzvrat smo dobili divljanje primitivaca u nogometu, glamurozni rukometni stadion kojeg nećemo moći koristiti, trash sportske saveze kojima je jedini interes lapiti lovu itd.
Konkretno, junioru plaćam rekreativni program plivanja cca 4000kn godišnje, a siguran sam da puno ekipe ovdje ima manja mjesečna primanja. Obzirom da je sve to već plaćeno kroz porez i prirez, drsko postavljam pitanja:
- kome ide ekstra profit od upisnina, ako je grad našim novcima već platio izgradnju i održavanje objekata, plaće trenera i uprava, kao i troškove priredbi?
- što ću napraviti kada mi odbiju upisati dijete? Možda ovo:


> Možeš se rekreirat i na svježem zraku, to je barem besplatno...


Hmm.... po čemu se ovo razlikuje od sočne psovke? Mislim, ja jesam nekakav vegetarijanac, ali se na nikoga do sada nisam ovako otresao da ide pasti travu, a za svoju obitelj neka složi plast sijena. I onda sam ja prostak. Hmm...

O sportu i sportašima, načinu vođenja sportskog kluba, kolegijalnosti, medijskom praćenju "važnog" sportskog događaja pogledati ovdje: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyxX1tpk624

----------


## abonjeko

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na početku je puno njih počelo u rekreativnim klubovima. NPR: NK ŽMINJ, ako uopće znaš gdje je to. U njemu su počela dva poznata hrv. nogometaša.
> Da li znaš možda ime kluba u kopjem je počela Ana Jelušić.
> 
> 
> Općenito vrijeđa inteligenciju kada se na ovakav način zamagljuje realnost. Oba spomenuta kluba su sportski klubovi s primarnom sportskom djelatnošću. I Žminj i Platak. Nego, čemu je trebalo služiti ono "ako uopće znaš gdje je to". Ja svoje dijete učim da se tako ne ponaša.
> 
> ...


Davore, sve ja to razumijem i opravdavam svako propitivanje, ali ne plačaš li kroz poreze i neke "bolnije" stvari koje rade lideri naše državne, ne plaćamo li svi mi njihove obroke, njihovu benzinu da luftaju guzice po domjencima, njihove, u krajnjem slučaju, godišnje odmore i putovanja koje su danas malo tko može priuštiti...ne znam zašto te onda boli sportski doprinos...jer barem je on društveno odgovoran, socijalno aktivan i ima nekog vražjeg smisla....mnogo toga što plaćamo nema nikavog smila (izmišljeni doprinosi) i predstavlja čisti porez za budale.... :/

----------


## Davor

Ma OK, ima i toga, ali hajdmo nekim redom. Ovo smo platili namjenski kako bi nam djeca bila zdrava, a umjesto toga dobijemo da nam djecu izbacuju s različitih programa tjelovježbe radi isključivosti elite kojoj je zdravlje na predzadnjem mjestu među prioritetima. Na kraju samocenzurom trebamo shvatiti da je to za naše dobro (pogledati prethodne postove različitih forumaša). Meni to ne ide.

----------


## abonjeko

> Ma OK, ima i toga, ali hajdmo nekim redom. Ovo smo platili namjenski kako bi nam djeca bila zdrava, a umjesto toga dobijemo da nam djecu izbacuju s različitih programa tjelovježbe radi isključivosti elite kojoj je zdravlje na predzadnjem mjestu među prioritetima. Na kraju samocenzurom trebamo shvatiti da je to za naše dobro (pogledati prethodne postove različitih forumaša). Meni to ne ide.


Razumijem sve...ipak, samo da naglasima...ja uopće ne vidim nikakav pomak u sportskom *uživanju* ako ste okruženi s 4 bijela zida....za mene je pojam sporta i rekreacije vezan isključivo za "vanjske" sadržaje...znači, nikada nisam plaćala ni za kakve sportske sadržaje nego sam ih isključivo kreirala sama, pa makar to bilo i vrćenje sobnog bicikla, kao sinoć, u dnevnom boravku, ako je vani loše vrijeme (ili vježbanje na podu uz Cindy Crawford)  :Grin:  !!!!
Što ne znači da Nili neću omogućiti mnoštvo aktivnosti i upoznavati je sa što različitijim sadržajima kako bi, naposlijetku, sama mogla izabrati... Upravo naglašavam *uživanje*, jer ako zaista uživaš u rekreaciji i sportu tada ti taj novac, Davore, neće predstavljati nikakvu propuštenu investiciju....a to da se djeca izbacuju s različitih programa tjelovježbe radi neke "elite" jednostavno ne mogu povjerovati....ne vjerujem u to jer nikada se nisam susrela niti s jednom sličnom pričom.... :/

----------


## mim

> a to da se djeca izbacuju s različitih programa tjelovježbe radi neke "elite" jednostavno ne mogu povjerovati....ne vjerujem u to jer nikada se nisam susrela niti s jednom sličnom pričom.... :/


Potpis. 

Za ovakvu tvrdnju trebalo bi navesti konkretne primjere inače sve ostaje na nivou špekulacije i krajnje neargumentirano.

----------


## nenaa

Odustajem Davore, nema nade. Nemoj dijete nigdje upisivati kupi mu klavir i neka tebi doma svira, i nemoj nikada platiti niti dječju predstavu. Mislim tko zna što bi tamo moglo loše proizaći. Čim iziđeš iz kuće svi mi ljudi smo ti hrpa lopova i prevaranata i samo vrebamo djecu. Općenito imati društveni život je rizik. I nemoj sada ovako i onako. Pa sve je crno-bijelo. Kod tebe je bijelo kod nas samo crno.

Poštovanje i adios.

----------


## Davor

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a to da se djeca izbacuju s različitih programa tjelovježbe radi neke "elite" jednostavno ne mogu povjerovati....ne vjerujem u to jer nikada se nisam susrela niti s jednom sličnom pričom.... :/
> 
> 
> Potpis. 
> 
> Za ovakvu tvrdnju trebalo bi navesti konkretne primjere inače sve ostaje na nivou špekulacije i krajnje neargumentirano.


Večernji list od 18.11.2008, stranica 18, okvir "Iskustvo s plivanja"

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  abonjeko prvotno napisa
> ...


Da je to vrijedno spomena ne sumnjam da bi linkao na taj tekst već 18.11. s pripadajućim komentarom. Dakle....   :Rolling Eyes:  ??

----------


## Davor

Vrlo rado, ali su nažalost u VL ukinuli PDF arhivu i time su netragom ispali s moje liste cijenjenih tiskovina. Ne da mi se prepisivati, a ako stignem ću poskenirati i pooceerati pa stavim ovdje.

----------


## mim

> Vrlo rado, ali su nažalost u VL ukinuli PDF arhivu i time su netragom ispali s moje liste cijenjenih tiskovina. Ne da mi se prepisivati, a ako stignem ću poskenirati i pooceerati pa stavim ovdje.


Jedva čekam i unaprijed se veselim jednostranoj priči koju su (tko zna kako i zašto) prenijele jedne nadasve ozbiljne novine kao što je to VL. 
Kad tako budno pratiš kako se djeca izbacuju iz klubova sigurno "u rukavu" imaš veći broj takvih slučajeva (a vjerujem i statističke podatke) iz kojih ćemo vidjeti da je veći broj djece izbačen iz klubova nego što ih se danas bavi sportom.   :Rolling Eyes:  

I ja znam za dijete (11 god.) izbačeno iz kluba. Nakon što je mjesecima ometalo treninge, psovalo trenera, pljuvalo po ostaloj djeci, tuklo se izvan treninga, izvikivalo ustaške parole dok je na sebi ponosno nosio majicu s likom Ante Gotovine...izbačen je iz kluba. I roditelji "slučaj" nisu dali u tisak. Možda zbog svoje sramote?? 

Oprosti na sarkazmu, ali ta tvoja teorija o izbacivanju mi je komična pa si ne mogu pomoći. Zanimljivo je to što takve podatke imaš samo ti. Budući da forum posjeti po nekoliko tisuća roditelja dnevno zar ne bi barem jedna takva priča osvanula na njegovim stranicama-da u toj tvojoj teoriji ima barem malo istine? Tužimo se na tete u vrtićima, na učitelje i profesore, na liječnike, pedikere, muževe, svekrve....Zanimljivo: nitko se ne tuži na sportske trenere. Osim tebe. I onda još smireno pišeš o tome koliko plaćaš za to da ti dijete pohađa satove plivanja. Hm...pa i u Jarunu ima vode. Besplatna je. I u Bundeku. 

Ti preporučaš besplatno i zalažeš se za besplatno. Zašto onda ne koristiš prirodne resurse??? Zato jer ti je djetetu prehladna voda? Da, netko je sagradio bazen sa sustavom pročišćavanja i sad to želi naplatiti. Dobrovoljno pristaješ plaćati te satove, nitko te ne tjera, plivati možeš i ako ne platiš...U čemu je točno tvoj problem???

----------


## nenaa

Puknut ću ako još ovo ne napišem. 
Ja mislim da je Davor taj izbačeni dečec sa treninga kad je bio mali, a nas nisu potjerali pa mu je teško to čitati  :Grin:  .
Davore ti si ustvari jedan jako simpatični frajer.
Svi te volimo Davore.  :Kiss:

----------


## Kanga

> Da, netko je sagradio bazen sa sustavom pročišćavanja i sad to želi naplatiti.


pa vec je naplatio, o tome Davor prica

i oprosti mim, ali stvarno me zanima sto mislis - koliko obitelji u HR moze sebi priustiti 4000 kn godisnje za rekreativno plivanje svog djeteta? jednog djeteta. obitelji ciji novac odlazi i u sportsku kasu.

da nije tragicna, tvoja bi primjedba da plivati mozes i ako ne platis, mozda bila duhovita.

to sto sport nije u ovoj drzavi izoliran slucaj racuna bez jasne specifikacije troskova, ne cini ga manje nekorektnim

----------


## mim

> i oprosti mim, ali stvarno me zanima sto mislis - koliko obitelji u HR moze sebi priustiti 4000 kn godisnje za rekreativno plivanje svog djeteta?


4000 kn:12=333,33 kn . Oprosti, ali to je jedna mala kupovina u dućanu, jedna prosječna majica. Ako se dijete želi baviti plivanjem meni se ne bi bilo problem odreći te majice. 

A sad zamisli da sva djeca krenu besplatno na plivanje. Tko bi i od kojeg novca sagradio sve te bazene?? Pa sad još tu dodaj i sve odrasle koji bi željeli rekreativno plivati. Kako ti to zamišljaš? Sve besplatno?? Ne bi išlo, zar ne? 

Stvar je prioriteta. Ako obitelj nema dovoljno za sve što si želi priuštiti onda se stvari poslože po važnosti. Meni je sport važan, smatram da je zdravo njime se baviti i nije mi problem odvojiti parsto kuna za dijete. A besplatnih aktivnosti ima. To što je Davor za dijete odabrao onu koja se plaća... Isto tako je mogao dijete upisati u školi na stolni tenis. Treninzi 2x tjedno, 0 kuna. Naš odbojka do sad=0 kuna. Može se.

----------


## Kanga

> Ako se dijete želi baviti plivanjem meni se ne bi bilo problem odreći te majice.


ne govorim o tebi (ili sebi). govorim o ljudima kojima to jest problem, i koji bi mozda prioritete poslozili tako da onu majicu koje su se morali odreci u korist HNS ili sl. radije iskoriste u korist plivanja svog djeteta.

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ako se dijete želi baviti plivanjem meni se ne bi bilo problem odreći te majice.
> 
> 
> ne govorim o tebi (ili sebi). govorim o ljudima kojima to jest problem, i koji bi mozda prioritete poslozili tako da onu majicu koje su se morali odreci u korist HNS ili sl. radije iskoriste u korist plivanja svog djeteta.


Ni jedan roditelj ne izdvaja za HNS ili bilo koga drugog 333,33 kn mjesečno. 

Isto tako mogli bi pričati roditelji kojima dijete nije primljeno u državni vrtić subvencioniran iz proračuna grada. I oni izdvajaju za to, i još plaćaju privatni vrtić-puno više od 333 kn. Pa?? Eto, npr. i moj novac odlazi za to, a nemam vrtićko dijete. I odlazit će godinama. Da se bunim? Svašta, ne pada mi na pamet. 

Zapeli ste za te stadione, a ne razumijete da ima besplatnih aktivnosti. I ja sam protiv stadiona i nogometa općenito jer ga ne volim, ali zbog toga ne pričam protiv sporta općenito niti smatram da sve u životu moram dobiti besplatno. Radim zato da obitelji mogu priuštiti nešto. Stvar je osobnih prioriteta što će to biti. Ni planinarenje nije besplatno. Vrlo dobro znam koliko košta oprema jer je imam. Da zahtjevam od HZZO-a ruksak i gojzerice jer, kao, izdvajam u proračun, a to je i za moje zdravlje? Da, još da mi plate i grah s kobasicom u planinarskom domu   :Rolling Eyes:   . 

Što ti ustvari želiš dokazati? Davora (i neku njegovu frustraciju) donekle razumijem. Tebe ne.  :/

----------


## Kanga

Govorila sam o principu, nisam se imala namjeru hvatati za u drugu decimalu izracunatu cifru kuna   :Laughing:   :Kiss:  

Tvoje je pravo da se ne bunis, jednako kao sto je moje percipirati pristranost sustava. 

Vidis, za razliku od tebe, ja nisam protiv stadiona i nogometa. Samo sam za pravednije postavljanje prioriteta (onih koji se ticu i mojih novaca). 

Sto zelim dokazati? Nista. Iznosim svoja razmisljanja, mislim da forum izmedu ostalog i tome sluzi. A tko si ti - psihoanalizator?   :Smile:

----------


## Ailish

> da nisu neki kompleksi u pitanju





> Ja mislim da je Davor taj izbačeni dečec sa treninga


mislim da bi tema bila kvalitetnija bez ovakvih ad hominem napada  :Nope:  

i ja mislim da Davor pretjeruje u nekoj mjeri, ali ovo je ispod razine normalne diskusije

----------


## nenaa

Kao niti da se djeca koja se bave sportom preseravaju. Ja još nikada nikome nešto takvo nisam rekla niti u živo niti na forumu. 
I strogo biram riječi da nekoga ne povrijedim.

----------


## sorciere

> 4000 kn:12=333,33 kn . Oprosti, ali to je jedna mala kupovina u dućanu, jedna prosječna majica.


drago mi je zbog tebe. no komentar je nepriličan. 

pitaj npr. dadu, ili neke druge cure koje itekako nemaju za tu "prosječnu" majicu. a ni meni definitivno nije "prosječna"...   :Sad:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 4000 kn:12=333,33 kn . Oprosti, ali to je jedna mala kupovina u dućanu, jedna prosječna majica.
> 
> 
> drago mi je zbog tebe. no komentar je nepriličan.


A reći da se sportaši preseravaju je vrlo, vrlo "prilično"??   :Rolling Eyes:   Sorry, Davoru ovaj puta nisam ni do koljena. 

I, nekako si previdjela pitanje s prethodne strane pa da se citiram (jer mi se ne da tražiti tvoje postove od prije godinu dana): 



> Btw, zar nisi plaćala članarinu u klubu i u ono vrijeme kad si bila ponosna na uspjehe svog djeteta i hvalila TKD kao vještinu koja razvija i psihu, a ne samo tijelo?


Gdje je nestao tvoj entuzijazam? Onog trena kad si vidjela da ti dijete ne može postići vrh, ući u repku ili...? Ne razumijem te jer se upravo tvojih postova sjećam i toga s koliko si žara zagovarala bavljenje sportom.   :/




> mislim da bi tema bila kvalitetnija bez ovakvih ad hominem napada 
> 
> i ja mislim da Davor pretjeruje u nekoj mjeri, ali ovo je ispod razine normalne diskusije


Ispod razine normalne diskusije je gotovo napadati ljude jer su spremni izdvojiti ČAK par stotina kuna za svoje dijete (ovo mi je vrlo slično onom kako se razapinjalo neke mame kad su spominjale koliko zarađuju i od čega mi je bilo muka jer su se neki zaista pri tom spustili jaaako nisko). I onda djecu koja nešto postignu kad odrastu nazvati preseratorima. Ako sam u krivu-ispravite me. Hajmo onda istim nazivom nazvati i vrhunske glazbenike jer im država subvencionira dio glazbene škole iz proračuna koji punimo svi.   :Razz:

----------


## Ailish

čini mi se da neki baš ne kuže razliku između izražavanja stavova i vrijeđanja sugovornika




> Ispod razine normalne diskusije je gotovo napadati ljude jer su spremni izdvojiti ČAK par stotina kuna


što to znači _gotovo napasti_ nekoga  :Rolling Eyes:  
pa i sam Davor izdvaja tih par stotina kuna, od toga je sve počelo




> Gdje je nestao tvoj entuzijazam? Onog trena kad si vidjela da ti dijete ne može postići vrh, ući u repku ili...?


opet ad hominem  :Coffee:  

on topic, tu sam negdje kao Kanga, ne čini mi se baš tako crno. Moja #1 ide na "vikendom u dvorane" 2-3 dana u tjednu (ne samo vikendom, zanimljivo), besplatno, plus plaćamo ritmiku. No s druge strane, škola nema dvoranu dovoljnog kapaciteta pa je samo jednom tjedno tjelesni u dvorani, a drugi sat ako je vrijeme ružno igraju se u učionici  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ne može me baš nitko uvjeriti da je nova Arena važnija od pristojne dvorane za svaku školu.

----------


## ivanas

Slažem se da se preveliki novci okreću u profesionalnom sportu, da u gotovo svim gradovima fali školskih dvorana, da se premalo ljudi bavi nekim oblikom rekreacije što ima za posljedicu loše opće zdravstveno stanje populacije, da se postojeća igrališta prodaju i na njima grade zgrade, sve to stoji, ali država nam i društvo u svim segmentima slično izgleda.

----------


## sorciere

mim, svoje frustracije ispucavaj na nekom drugom. potrudila si se uvrijediti dosta ljudi (uključujući i mene!), no odgovorit ću ti na jedan dio tvojih komentara: 

moje dijete je došlo do crnog pojasa, i UŠLO U REPREZENTACIJU. čak joj je (još davnih dana) ponuđeno da ju pripremaju za peking... jel to vrh ili...????   nemreš bolivit.... zanimljivo, jel da?

nakon toga je na kondicijskim pripremama dobila ozljedu oko koje nam nitko nije htio pomoći. bila je u puli, i ja sam čak na forumu pitala da li netko zna doktora koji bi bio adekvatan u puli. ali ju treneri nisu htjeli odvesti doktoru. po povratku, stanje se pogoršalo - i čak je neko vrijeme bila gotovo nepokretna. nakon što sam javila stanje njenom klubu, više nitko nije pitao za nju. 

i to je zanimljivo, zar ne???

ima još dosta stvari... 

ali mi se više gadi pisat ovdje. fuj...

----------


## mim

> mim, svoje frustracije ispucavaj na nekom drugom. potrudila si se uvrijediti dosta ljudi (uključujući i mene!), no odgovorit ću ti na jedan dio tvojih komentara: 
> 
> moje dijete je došlo do crnog pojasa, i UŠLO U REPREZENTACIJU. čak joj je (još davnih dana) ponuđeno da ju pripremaju za peking... jel to vrh ili...????   nemreš bolivit.... zanimljivo, jel da?
> 
> nakon toga je na kondicijskim pripremama dobila ozljedu oko koje nam nitko nije htio pomoći. bila je u puli, i ja sam čak na forumu pitala da li netko zna doktora koji bi bio adekvatan u puli. ali ju treneri nisu htjeli odvesti doktoru. po povratku, stanje se pogoršalo - i čak je neko vrijeme bila gotovo nepokretna. nakon što sam javila stanje njenom klubu, više nitko nije pitao za nju. 
> 
> i to je zanimljivo, zar ne???
> 
> ima još dosta stvari... 
> ...


Ja ispucavam SVOJE frustracije? Zanimljivo  :/  

A što se tiče uvreda-slobodno ih citiraj javno i prijavi moderatoru pp-om. Dok to ne napraviš lijepo te molim da ne optužuješ bez razloga. 
Za ovaj slučaj koji navodiš u vezi tvog djeteta nisam znala detalje (znala sam samo da se povrijedila) pa sam te vrlo ozbiljno pitala gdje je nestao tvoj entuzijazam i to nije bilo ni provociranje ni uvreda. To što si ti to tako shvatila zaista nije moj problem.

*Ailish*



> što to znači gotovo napasti nekoga





> drago mi je zbog tebe. no komentar je nepriličan.
> 
> pitaj npr. dadu, ili neke druge cure koje itekako nemaju za tu "prosječnu" majicu. a ni meni definitivno nije "prosječna"...


Jesam li ja kriva zato što radim za plaću s kojom mogu tvrditi da mi je majica od 333 kn "prosječna"? Je li zato moj komentar nepriličan? Ne znam kako je raditi za 2000 kn i mogu samo govoriti iz svojih "cipela" i ne zaslužujem da me se "gotovo napadne" zato jer ne znam osobna primanja drugih žena s foruma (niti o njima vodim računa niti pratim tko koliko zarađuje-što se za sve ne bi moglo reći). Osim toga, to je moje mišljenje, a na njega imamo pravo, kaj ne?

----------


## flower

nemojte se svadjati, tema ima veliki kapacitet za dobru diskusiju. gdje god se vrti profit nestaje svaki djelicak ljudskosti, cim novac/uspijeh/medalja postanu bitniji od samog bica/djeteta/covjeka stvari postaju prljave i ruzne.

----------


## KORNY

nije mi se dalo sve čitat al koliko sam skužila vi ste zaglibili u neke novčano-političke teme a tema je da ili ne sport. ja kažem ko voli nek izvoli, brat mi se godinama bavio sportom (rukkometom-aktivno) i savršenog je zdravlja,a muž koji nikad nije trenirao ima kralješnicu za operaciju i sve kosti u komi,ima 38g,a doktorica mu veli da je fizički ko neki deda od cca 60ak god,pa vi meni recite. A smo dali u sportski vrtić,a kad trenerica bude mislila da je spremna krenut će na judo.dok je trajala ol nije dala gasit tv i ona bi na svaki od tih sportova, a kad ju pitamo kaj će biti kad odraste ona veli :"ja ću vam biti sportašica i nikada se neću drogirati". nije mi teško dati 200kn (koje nemam) kad to nju ispunjava i usrećuje,a sad po zimi će joj dobro doć jer nesmijemo previše po vani (astma). naš judo klub nema baš neku financijsku podršku,pa nemogu reći da su tu zbog love;već godinama imaju vrhunske judaše,treneri daju cijele sebe za te klince. ak ima netko iz vg i zna za judo klub pinky,javite se.                                                                                  i kaj ima loše u tome da djeca dobiju medalje za trud i za daljnu motivaciju?

----------


## KORNY

zaboravila sam reći da se kod nas trenerima plaća isplaćuje iz naših članarina.toliko o novcima u manje razvikanim sportovima.

----------


## ivanas

Moj trener u prvom karate klubu radio je besplatno, tj. već trideset godina radi, od članarina uplaćuje registraciju Savezu, djecu voza na natjecanja u svom autu. I nikada niti jedno dijete nije odbijeno u niti jednom klubu  kojem sam ja trenirala. Čak i ona djeca koja su pokazivala neprihvatljivo ponašanje su dovedena u neki red i poticana na rad.

----------


## KORNY

zaista pohvalno, naš trener nemre sve sam tak da je zaposlio i druge,on isto klince vozika i trudi se da ih bude što vše na treninzima a manje na ulici. svaka čast takvim malim klubovima i trenerima,kod njih je vidljiva ljubav prema sportu i djeci

----------


## sandra111

Ova problematika je doista  kompleksna i važna i treba pričati o njoj. Ali za početak, bilo bi lijepo misliti i na one kojima 300 kuna mjesečno, (točno je, to jeste cijena majice u nekim dućanima) nije "samo tristotinjak kuna", pogotovo ako to trebaju platiti za više djece. Mislim da je to prilično velika stavka kućnog budžeta, osobito za obitelji gdje su ukupni prihodi možda samo 2-3 puta veći. Ni to nije problem koji mi možemo riješiti, ali možda možemo više misliti na suptilni efekt nekih naših riječi.

----------


## KORNY

> Ova problematika je doista  kompleksna i važna i treba pričati o njoj. Ali za početak, bilo bi lijepo misliti i na one kojima 300 kuna mjesečno, (točno je, to jeste cijena majice u nekim dućanima) nije "samo tristotinjak kuna", pogotovo ako to trebaju platiti za više djece. Mislim da je to prilično velika stavka kućnog budžeta, osobito za obitelji gdje su ukupni prihodi možda samo 2-3 puta veći. Ni to nije problem koji mi možemo riješiti, ali možda možemo više misliti na suptilni efekt nekih naših riječi.


      Naravno da treba. vjerj mi da smo i mi jedni od tih kojima je to puno (samo mm radi,podstanari,vrtić 550kn+potrošni materijal,Simonove vježbe 500kn/mj-fizioterapeut,i Adyn trening od 200kn),al ću ja rađe dat tih 200kn nego kupit sebi nekaj ili njima igračku koja će im biti napeta ekoliko dana i poslije skupljat prašinu. Ne mogu si ni zamisliti kako je tek onima koji za njih troje ili više moraju platiti tako nešto. mislim da je najveći problem u tome kaj se u nogomet i slične sportove ulaže previše a u ostale premalo ili ništa,a da oni koji bi trebali ne razmišljaju o tome da je to za budućnost,jer vjerujem da bi bilo puno više djece na sportovima da se to promjeni. moje mišljenje je da ih sport prije svega uči toleranciji i discipini,a onda sportu. barem bi tako trebalo biti al nažalost nije. neznam kakve bi argumente i dokaze netko trebao staviti meni i mm da bi se predomislili i rekli ne za sport. jedna velika   :Kiss:   za sve male sportaše.

----------


## Davor

OK, ja možda jesam suptilan k'o slon u staklani dok izlažem neki problem, ali to ne znači da problem ne postoji ili da se već nekako sam od sebe riješio. To što zazirem od sporta je moja privatna stvar - puno mi je draža rekreacija. Pri tome se manjina (sportaši) nađe smrtno uvrijeđena što sam se drznuo predložiti pošteno dijeljenje resursa koje privilegirana manjina zove sportskima. Odnos u kojem neprivilegirana većina pokriva sve troškove spomenutih resursa privilegiranoj manjini, a koja zauzvrat ovima onemogućuje njihovo korištenje ima svoje ime. Zove se apartheid.
Kada ga ne bi bilo, našim novcem (kojim su svi troškovi već pokriveni i iznuđivanje od roditelja uopće nije potrebno) bi se gradili korisni objekti na opću korist, a ne samo za selektiranu manjinu.

Uzgred, nije li čudno da je ukupan novac za svu rekreaciju u gradu jednak "donaciji" grada Dinamu? U tom ponosu sportske nacije uskoro neće igrati niti jedan Hrvat (dok ne dobije državljanstvo).

----------


## KORNY

Odgovor Davoru:mene osobno tvoje mišljenje ne vrijeđa,ja se slažem da jedan dinamo i sl klubovi imaju sve i svakim danom dobivaju sve više a ne daju nikaj. al se tu onda ne radi o tome da li je sport dobar ili ne za čovjekovo zdravlje,već da li se sport plaća ili ne,a kod nas se u danjašnje vrijeme plaća sve pogotovo slobodne aktivnosti. to se slažem da zaista nije u redu,pogotovo to radit djeci al sve dok se u određenim sportovima vrte milijuni i milijuni nebu bilo bolje. pogledaj malo kaj postižu sportaši u nerazvikanim i nefinanciranim sportovima a kaj ovi s milijunima. uzmi samo primjer Kostelića,oni su trenirali i kad se kod nas nije ni kune davalo za skijanje i nitko nije znao za njih dok nisu nekaj postigli,a sad se tu vrti lova,a oni su skijali i još uvijek skijaju iz ljubavi. mislim da ak se treira d se to treba radit iz ljubavi i zadovoljstva a ne zato da bi se obogatili.

----------


## abonjeko

> mislim da ak se treira da se to treba radit iz ljubavi i zadovoljstva a ne zato da bi se obogatili.


KORNY   :Klap:  isto propagiramo... a isto tako mislim da ova tema nema kraja jer kraj ne postoji, on je beskonačan....jer, kao što sam također navela, sve je trulo ovdje....nije samo sport u banani...zato trenutno ova priča nema kraja.... :/ ...Davore pokušala sam ti objasniti da dajemo i za neke puno, urnebesno puno, gluplje i stupidnije stvari pa o tome ne pričamo previše....zašto baš sport bode u oči???!!!! Upravo on koji je, po meni, (opet ponavljam) društveno odgovoran i pozitivan u svakome pogledu...upravo zato mislim da "pričaš" nevjerojatne gluposti kada pišeš na ovom topicu... :/

----------


## Davor

Pa od nečega treba krenuti, a najbolje od onih disciplina u kojima je licemjerje i segregacija elite najizraženija.
Uostalom, pogledajmo za par mjeseci čemu će služiti "rukometne" dvorane u Zagrebu, a osobito u Splitu i koliko ćemo ih još dugo "otplaćivati" i za što će još naša djeca biti zakinuta.

----------


## KORNY

> Pa od nečega treba krenuti, a najbolje od onih disciplina u kojima je licemjerje i segregacija elite najizraženija.
> Uostalom, pogledajmo za par mjeseci čemu će služiti "rukometne" dvorane u Zagrebu, a osobito u Splitu i koliko ćemo ih još dugo "otplaćivati" i za što će još naša djeca biti zakinuta.


                                                           Potpisujem                                                                                               Al nažalost mi tu nemremo nikaj,osim međusobno raspravljati,jer kad je kod nas nekome bilo bitno kaj mislimo mi mali ljudi,NIKADA :  :Mad:

----------


## Davor

Zapravo si dobrim dijelom u krivu, jer kada bi tvoje mišljenje bilo toliko nebitno - nikome ne bi palo na pamet da ga pokuša oblikovati. Dok ekipa ne povjeruje da je nešto njihova vlastita želja ne događa se baš ništa.

Recimo Pan: gori bućkuriš mogu smućkati samo Amerikanci, a raja ga kupuje jer misle da im se sviđa.

----------


## KORNY

naše mišljenje je bitno nama i nama bliskim ljudima al EKIPI kojoj bi trebalo biti nije,on rade kaj i kako hoće bbez obzzira kaj mi mali mislili (uzmi zdrastvenu reformu kao primjer).

----------


## Ivana2

Ja se slažem s većinom Davorovih primjedbi. Očito su klubovi dobar biznis, pogotovo kad se radi o dječjem sportu.
Mi smo probali svašta i uglavnom nas je uvijek otjerao sistem cijeđenja novaca od roditelja, manjak pedagoške osposobljenosti ili totalno kaotična organiziranost.
I mi smo se, Davore, pronašli u plivanju. Mislim da je tu sve puno poštenije prema djeci i roditeljima, barem u našem klubu.
Meni nije teško platiti 250kn mjesečno članstvo  u klubu + oko 100kn za opremu i sl. ako znam što za taj novac točno dobivam.
Zna li tko, uključuje li članarina u klubu i osiguranje od povrede na treningu? Kako je to regulirano?

----------


## Davor

> (uzmi zdrastvenu reformu kao primjer).


Odličan primjer! Slobodna si zapaziti jagmu za dodatno zdravstveno osiguranje. Raja je se "domislila" da im to treba.

Stranci se čude što će Hrvatskoj tako velebna zdanja za ono malo rukometa jer ne shvaćaju tko bi se tome mogao "domisliti". Netko ipak je, a navodno se radi o većini (kojoj ne pripadam).

*Ivana2*, osiguranja se rješavaju prilikom registracije sportaša.

----------


## lasica

ja sam bila i profesionalni sportaš i moram priznati da se grozim da će moje dijete možda to htjeti.sad mi se neda elaborirati ali puno je tu zla,a u profesionalnom i ono što mame i tate ne znaju da se djeci trpa,a to je doping.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nenaa

> ja sam bila i profesionalni sportaš i moram priznati da se grozim da će moje dijete možda to htjeti.sad mi se neda elaborirati ali puno je tu zla,a u profesionalnom i ono što mame i tate ne znaju da se djeci trpa,a to je doping.


Molim te, ovo sa dopingom i prof. sportom izuzeti iz rasprave o rekreativnom. 
I ako možeš objasni, meni ovo zvuči pre strašno da ne bih zamolila da mi objasniš. Jer bih kao roditelj ovo mogla i generalno shvatiti, a ne vjerujem da je to baš tako česta pojava. Ja za ovo nisam čula, ne znam čime si se bavila, ali moje dvije poznanice su igrale u odb. reprezentaciji, i često smo o tome pričale i nikad ni spomenule, ali i vjerujem da im nitko ništa nije trpao.

----------


## KORNY

> lasica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam bila i profesionalni sportaš i moram priznati da se grozim da će moje dijete možda to htjeti.sad mi se neda elaborirati ali puno je tu zla,a u profesionalnom i ono što mame i tate ne znaju da se djeci trpa,a to je doping. 
> 
> 
> Molim te, ovo sa dopingom i prof. sportom izuzeti iz rasprave o rekreativnom. 
> I ako možeš objasni, meni ovo zvuči pre strašno da ne bih zamolila da mi objasniš. Jer bih kao roditelj ovo mogla i generalno shvatiti, a ne vjerujem da je to baš tako česta pojava. Ja za ovo nisam čula, ne znam čime si se bavila, ali moje dvije poznanice su igrale u odb. reprezentaciji, i često smo o tome pričale i nikad ni spomenule, ali i vjerujem da im nitko ništa nije trpao.


i moj brat je trenirao rukomet (i to sa džombom i ekipom) i nije bilo dopinga. a ko hoće uviek će ga nać,uvijek će ga netko ponudit a roditelji su ti koji odgajaju djete za takav svijet.

Davore,slažem se da ne trebaju baš takve dvorane,pogotovo tako loše građene.isto tako su mogli za tu lovu nekim školama dati dvorane za tjelesni,nekim gradovima dvorane za slobodne aktivnosti.....
Al,gle,moje mišljenje je da je negdje trebalo oprati lovu.
Al opet velim,možemo se mi bunit do iznemoglosti kad se oni prave gluhima.

----------


## KORNY

A da ne pričam koliko se vrtića moglo sagraditi za tu lovu.to je samo primjer.
A kaj bi reko kad bi ja rekla da mi imamo "park" vrijedan 6 milijona kn,a padne kiša i možeš plivat a u parku su djeca zagrađena ko psi. Sve je to politika ljudi moji.

----------


## nenaa

U pogledu dvorana se slažem sa Davorom. A najviše me ljuti što predpostavljam da ćemo nakon SP-a moći zaboraviti te dvorane za javnu namjenu, jer će biti date u razne koncesije. Za Splitsku se već zna. To znači da će moje dijete, a i vaša djeca moći te dvorane vidjeti samo u novinama kada se u njima održi neki koncert, utakmica sa razdjeljenim kartama za biranu ekipu ili neki predizborni skup. A mi smo ih gradili sa puno NAŠEG proračunskog novca. 
I lijepo ni prismrdit unutra. I još ne smijemo vjerojatno ni pitati ništa u vezi toga da nam ne polete pendreci.

----------


## lasica

tako je a i u zagrebu su sveučilišna sportska dobra dodijeljena nekim sumnjivim putem sportskim klubovima,koji su se kao obavezali da će školska djeca i studenti moći to koristiti i niš od toga,tako je bar mencerica nešto izjavljivala svojedobno.inače,sori,nisam skužila da je rasprava samo o rekreativnom sportu.savjet:raspitajte se za kvalifikacije trenera svoje djece jer je dosta njih,u manjim sportovima barem, nekvalificirana tj.bavila se tim sportom,ali nije prošla edukaciju tipa KIF(iako smatram da suha edukacija nije dovoljna sama po sebi) ali je mislim ipak bitna kada se radi sa djecom jer moraš poznavati specifičnost razvoja njihovog tijela da bi im prilagodio težinu treninga.to vrijedi i za rekreaciju.ipak je to napor nad organizmom koji nije razvijen i svaki pogrešan pokret radi prostor za kasnije možebitne probleme sa zdravljem.


"i moj brat je trenirao rukomet (i to sa džombom i ekipom) i nije bilo dopinga. a ko hoće uviek će ga nać,uvijek će ga netko ponudit a roditelji su ti koji odgajaju djete za takav svijet. "

to je istina,ali nemojte živjeti u zabludi.toga ima u hrvatskom sportu,ne kažem da se odmah nudi baš svakome ko pristupi u neki sportski klub,ali malo razgovarajte sa djecom čisto da ako im neka budala u garderobi uleti da budu spremna reći no way hose!  :Raspa:  


Čak 4 085 djelatnika ili njih 39% nema nikakvu stručnu kvalifikaciju za obavljanje stručnih poslova u sportu.
Prema metodologiji prikupljanja navedenih statističkih podataka Državni zavod za statistiku kvalificiranim stručnim djelatnicima u športu smatra one osobe koje su stekle stručnu spremu školujući se na sveučilišnoj ili stručnoj razini, završile tečajeve za osposobljavanje u športu ili im je stručno zvanje priznato na osnovi praktičnog rada u području športa, i o tome postoji potreban dokument (Statistički izvještaj športskih udruga za 2003.). Na temelju navedenog moguće je pretpostaviti porazan
podatak da više od 50% osoba koje obavljaju stručne poslove u sportu nemaju odgovarajuću razinu stručne spreme, a time ni minimalno prihvatljivih stručnih znanja za obavljanje tih poslova.

http://www.hrks.hr/skole/15_ljetna_skola/6.pdf

tak da,ono,čuvajte klince.  :Heart:

----------


## lasica

da,pod zlom sam najviše mislila na taj nestručan i verbalno ponižavajući odnos trenera prema djeci a posebno prema ženskoj djeci u nekim "muškim" sportovima...u.ž.a.s.
o upravama klubova koje financijski gule naivne roditelje da kupuju djeci opremu itd. jer klub "nema para" i jadna je sirotinja da ne pričam....no,odo ja sa rasprave još jednom se ispričavam što sam uletila u rekreaciju!  :Bye:

----------


## Davor

Nisi. Topic je o sportu jednako kao i o rekreaciji, s time što ja i manjina ovdje branimo tezu da je rekreacija puno bolja alternativa. Hvala ti puno za podatke o kvalifikacijama osoblja u sportu. Dobro je znati postaviti prava pitanja na vrijeme.

----------


## abonjeko

> Nisi. Topic je o sportu jednako kao i o rekreaciji, s time što ja i manjina ovdje branimo tezu da je rekreacija puno bolja alternativa. Hvala ti puno za podatke o kvalifikacijama osoblja u sportu. Dobro je znati postaviti prava pitanja na vrijeme.


Davore, ispričala sam ti se na ovom mojem topicu http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...72316&start=50 što te ne shvatih bolje u tvojem iznošenju misli i činjenica...  :Wink:

----------


## split

Osnovna škola moje kćeri iznajmljuje dvoranu za razne sportove (djeca i odrasli). Njihovi termini nikad nisu upitni dok je nama na roditeljskom sastanku svake godine isti problem sa tjelesnim odgojem. Ili nemaju dvoranu na raspolaganju ili je koriste pola sa drugim razredom. Problem je ako taj drugi razred "stariji" i igraju nogomet pa nekad pogodi koga u drugom razredu koji je mlađi ili nemoćniji. Naravno da jedni drugima smetaju. Naravno da sam to pitala na roditeljskom. Naravno da sam pitala kome idu sredstva od najma i isplatili se davat u najam dvoranu nauštrb tjelesnog odgoja i naravno da nisam dobila odgovor. 
Moram biti sretna da imaju uopće dvoranu jer u SPlitu škole koje su građene zadnjih 20 godina (malo ih je šta će nam) i nemaju dvoranu. Ali mi zato imamo VELIKU NOVU RUKOMETNU.

----------


## Davor

... u koju nećeš moći ni prismrditi nakon završetka prvenstva, iako je sagrađena od tvojeg novca, a u svrhu najma će od tvojeg grada i slijedećih X godina uzimati novce. Vjerojatno upravo novce za izgradnju dvorana za tjelesni, dječjih igrališta... jadno.

----------


## abonjeko

> ... u koju nećeš moći ni prismrditi nakon završetka prvenstva, iako je sagrađena od tvojeg novca, a u svrhu najma će od tvojeg grada i slijedećih X godina uzimati novce. Vjerojatno upravo novce za izgradnju dvorana za tjelesni, dječjih igrališta... jadno.


D., koliko sam ja shvatila *split* konta ona to, ali je bila sarkastična...  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

Ma da, a i ja sam. Šteta je već učinjena.

----------


## split

Jučer sam išla po malu nakon gimnastike ( mješani sportovi) i gledam na vratima dvorane ispisani termini raznih sportova. Ne samo da se održavaju u večernjim satima već je dvorana data u najam u terminima u sred nastave. Zaista me zanima kome idu ta sredstva i tko donosi odluku o tome. Razrednica se na moja pitanja samo smiulji, a vijeće roditelja postoji samo formalno. Mene malo živcira i stav roditelja na roditeljskom kad se svi poklope ušima. 
Zašto tijekom zimskih praznika dvorana nije data na raspolaganje učenicima. Pa nismo svi na skijanju.  Nastavnici se uvride kad im kažeš da imaju tri miseca godišnji odmor zašto se onda tijekom ljeta, proljetnih praznika i zimskih ne bave sportskim aktivnostima u dvorani (bez naknade)?

----------


## abonjeko

> Jučer sam išla po malu nakon gimnastike ( mješani sportovi) i gledam na vratima dvorane ispisani termini raznih sportova. Ne samo da se održavaju u večernjim satima već je dvorana data u najam u terminima u sred nastave. Zaista me zanima kome idu ta sredstva i tko donosi odluku o tome. Razrednica se na moja pitanja samo smiulji, a vijeće roditelja postoji samo formalno. Mene malo živcira i stav roditelja na roditeljskom kad se svi poklope ušima. 
> Zašto tijekom zimskih praznika dvorana nije data na raspolaganje učenicima. Pa nismo svi na skijanju.  Nastavnici se uvride kad im kažeš da imaju tri miseca godišnji odmor zašto se onda tijekom ljeta, proljetnih praznika i zimskih ne bave sportskim aktivnostima u dvorani (bez naknade)?


Eh,   :Laughing:  *split*...previše pitaš!!!!

----------


## split

Nije bit da nam nije jasno šta se zbiva oko nas već u tome da smo nemoćni išta promjenit. Volila bi da mi nije puno toga nije jasno ali šta ću kad nisam ameba. I onda kad vidiš neke stvari oko sebe samo se grizeš i radiš štetu  svom zdravlju. Stoga je bolje okrenit glavu i ne dumat puno.

----------


## Davor

Podižem s prilogom koji sam davno obećao, isječak iz Večernjaka:



> Večernji List, Utorak 18.11.2008. Str. 22
> ISKUSTVO S PLIVANJA
> Kako objasniti djetetu da nije nesposobno? Da je to volja kluba? Nijedne lijepe riječi na rastanku, nijedne riječi utjehe
> Razoračarani roditelji,
> Zagreb
> Nije važno sudjelovati, nego imati sjajne rezultate
> Naše 12-godišnje dijete pet je godina treniralo plivanje u jednom zagrebačkom klubu. Bilo je marljivo, požrtvovno. Žrtvovali smo se i ona i mi roditelji i nije bilo problema, osim što nije postizala sjajne rezultate. Ali, zar je to bitno? Trenerica je stalno pričala da rezultat nije najhitniji, samo neka pliva. I onda - šok. Ispisana je iz kluba voljom trenera bez da je nas netko pitao. Razlog? Nedovoljno dobri rezultati. A toliko želimo da nam se djeca bave sportom, da budu zdrava da ne budu na ulici... Ne želi se baviti drugim sportom, tužna je i ogorčena. I kako da joj objasnimo da nije u redu ona stara: važno je sudjelovati?

----------


## Maslačkica

Na prilog... cccccccc.... 
I gdje je tu onda ministarstvo sporta koje ima tako lijepe reklame i riječi za bavljenje sportom... 
I npr. reci NE drogama sportom?

----------


## Davor

Što je zapravo sasvim apsurdan moto - kojeg će to narkomana ijedan sport htjeti :? 

Možda neka rekreacija, ali sport? Takav ne postoji.

----------


## Kanga

> kojeg će to narkomana ijedan sport htjeti :?


doping narkomana   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ne da mi se čitati milijarde stranica ovog topica, nemam ni vremena, ionako sam postala falša domaćica zbog ovog foruma (lako je vama koji džabalebarite na poslu   :Razz: ), pa ću samo iskazati apsolutno slaganje s uvodnim postom i jezu nad pointom ovog članka u Večernjaku.
Kako pazim na autorska prava, tako ću samo prenijeti što o tome kaže uvaženi MM tj. "da je Bog htio da budemo gazele, onda bi nas gazelema i stvorio", MM bi u svojim radikalnijim istupima (roštilj i piva progovara) također "ukinuo sve profesionalne lige, ništa od klubova što nadilazi kvart ili manji grad, gdje ljudi znaju igrače, više nije humano", a da ne spominjem užas što su sve sportske dvorane i prostore, umjesto djece i mladih, preuzeli debeloglavci za svoje političke mitinge ili neko kvazisportsko druženje ili su, naravno, namijenjeni u komercijalne  svrhe.
 Dok god ogromnu lovu zarađuju obične šetačice po pisti, nekakvi umjetno instalirani zabavljači, te dobacivači lopte (meni je to sve Ante dodao Mati, Mate dodao Anti), a djeca nam lutaju po bircevima i rupetinama, ovaj svijet ne može biti normalan.

----------


## Kanga

_Some lessons taught by informal sports, not taught by formal sports_

----------


## Zubic vila

Sad sam naletila na ovu temu i ne mogu vjerovati šta ste utrpali pod nju. Kakve veze imaju skupe dvorane sa tim dal se djeca rekreiraju ili treniraju, što već? Ima tu puno kruški i jabuka u istoj košari. 
Osim toga, obzirom da je sve više debele pa i pretile djece, da su razni Playstationi i sl. stvari zauzele prevažno mjesto u životima naše djece, da klinci više nigdje ne hodaju nego ih se sve više vozi, ne mogu vjerovati koliko je animoziteta spram sporta. I nemojte me sad početi sa tim da nitko nije protiv rekreacije nego protiv sporta. Što, da upišete dijete na plivanje i njemu se to svidi i bude jaaaako dobar u tome, vi bi mu zabranili da dalje trenira i natječe se? Ma dajte. Svatko je u nečemu dobar i svatko je u nečemu loš. Radilo se o sportu ili nekoj drugoj aktivnosti, ako dijete u nečemu uživa i ako je to dobro za njega, treba ga podržati. A sad tu spominjati doping, kladionice, ozljede i sl. uopće nema smisla. Ozljede se mnogi i na haklu s dečkima iz kvarta, a to je samo rekreacija, dožive ljudi iznenada infarkt na poslu, u svakakvim aktivnostima- kad se to dogodi sportašu onda je sport kriv.

----------


## Davor

OK, a sad kad ti je sve jasno reci na koji sport misliš da bi uspjela upisati dijete iz gornjeg opisa koji si sama dala.

----------


## VANE

J a mislim da nema ništa loše da se dijete bavi sportom.Moja curka se bavi ritmićkom gimnastikom i u selekciji je i ona to obožava ,škola joj ne trpi ,već dobiva sa obadvije strane i putuje svugdje .Imaju taj timski duh gdje se zajedno raduju uspjesima i nema zavisti nego samo prijateljstvo i sportski duh. Imaju super trenericu koja isto tako radi u školi  i koja ih tera da uće .

Odmalena se nauće na obaveze ,trud i to im koristi i u školi i najvažnije je što se nauće biti uporne  .

Ja nevidim ništa loše u sportu nego u tome da se djeca nebave sportom nego da sjede pred kompom po par sati i debljaju se imamo mi takva dva dećka u susjedstvu  a roditelji njihovi ništa ,ne poduzimaju.  :Smile:

----------


## Zubic vila

> OK, a sad kad ti je sve jasno .


ne sviđa mi se ovaj "ton" na početku. Nije baš u redu.

Dijete bi upisala na bilo koji sport koji mu sviđa, nek proba. I uvijek bi ga podržavala u bavljenju sportom. 

I sama sam se bavila sportom, probala ih nekoliko, onaj u kojem sam bila dobra mi se naravno uvukao pod kožu. Obožavala sam i natjecanja, iako je bilo i pobjeda i poraza, malih i velikih. Putovala sam na mjesta na koja inače vjerojatno nikad ne bi otišla, upoznala brojne prijatelje. Starci su uvijek naglašavali važnost obrazovanja i bila sam uvijek među najboljima u razredu, ali trening mi je bio nešto najdraže. Propustila sam neke stvari sa svojom generacijom zbog sporta, ali sam recimo bila među rijetkima koji nisu pušili u srednjoj (ni danas ofkors), nisam kao 70% razreda dolazila dva sata prije škole da bi sjedila u kafiću kraj gimnazije. I dan danas imam poprilično samopouzdanje, samodisciplinu i stav "sve se može kad se hoće". To sam naučila baveći se sportom. To me držalo kad sam rađala svoje dijete, kad sam išla na prve razgovore za posao, kad god mi je bilo teško. Eto.

----------


## Davor

> Dijete bi upisala na bilo koji sport koji mu sviđa, nek proba.


E to te i pitam, zanima me kako bi to napravila?

----------


## Zubic vila

Muči me banalnost i općenitost tvog pitanja pa kako da ti onda konkretno odgovorim. Što kako bi to napravila? Ovisi o djetetovom uzrastu i sportu te mogućnostima. Na što ciljaš? Da to nije moguće? Pa ponekad nije. Ako dijete hoće trenirati plivanje, a u gradu u kojem živi nema bazena onda ne može trenirati plivanje. To je tako, a za to nije kriv sport koji se tu prikazuje kao neka babaroga od koje treba čuvati djecu.

----------


## Zubic vila

Sad sam si dala truda malo detaljnije pronjuškati temu. Žao mi je da sam joj uopće dala svoj doprinos. Za nju definitivno nema spasa, vidim da su neke forumašice već digle ruke išta ti objašnjavati. Šta ću, uvijek se borim protiv nepravde i kad to nema smisla. Osim što si pobacao kruške i jabuke i banane u isti koš (rukometne arene, proračun, doping, educiranost sportskih djelatnika), izvukao si svakakve kvaziargumente da bi obračunao sa sportom kao takvim. I sam priznaješ da ga ne voliš. Pa ne volim ja jest jetrice pa neću otvorit temu "No jetrice". A najgore od svega što si popljuvao cijeli sistem sporta, sportske saveze kao takve i sve koji imaju veze s tim- jako ružno. Kukolja ima u svakom žitu (kao i među liječnicima, učiteljima), ali većina njih, kao i trenera i sportskih djelatnika savjesno i s ljubavlju rade svoj posao. I vikendima, putuju s djecom, svoju ne vide danima i tjednima, a ti si to sve stavio u isti koš s par sumnjivih nogometnih menadžera. Pa i ja sam protiv da se daju toliki novci Dinamu, da se grade Arene koje će zjapit prazne, ali ti si zasljepljen mržnjom prema sportu i zato ne možeš racionalno o tome. 
Nadam se da ćeš naći svoj mir.

----------


## Davor

Tjah, ne znam što bih ti rekao. Za koju godinu kad ti dijete stasa za "bavljenje sportom" i kad se uvjeriš u stanje stvari vjerojatno će ti sve o čemu pišem biti jasnije.

Temeljna stvar je: sport nije za svakoga. Zapravo, samo selektirana manjina ima uopće priliku ući u sport. Za sve ostale nema sporta  - osim na tjelesnom u školi, na televiziji i u novinama.

Mi smo odrasli u neko drugo vrijeme i imamo tendenciju na sport gledati s pretjeranim uvažavanjem. Sve do otrježnjenja.

----------


## Zubic vila

Odgovaram, iako sam rekla da neću. Ponekad je i loše što te sport nauči da ne odustaješ   :Grin:  

To što moj malac tek uči prve korake ne znači da nemam iskustva i informacije iz prve ruke u upisivanju djeteta na sport, mlađe bratiće i sestrične, sestre itd. A i nisam baš tak stara, bavila sam se i sama sportom ne baš tako davno. Postoje škole nogometa, plivanja, atletike, taekwondoa, tenisa, ritmike i sl. gdje se djeca u određenoj dobi (već oko recimo 5 godina) upisuju bez kriterija, ako žele. Članarine se plaćaju, da, od 100 do recimo 300 kn mjesečno. Kao što plaćamo i školske knjige, užinu, školske izlete, ljekove, participacije i sl. iako izdvajamo za školstvo i zdravstvo. Ima privatnih škola, ima škola pri sportskim klubovima koje financiraju jedinice lokalne samouprave, najčešće iznosima koji su dovoljni samo za golu egzistenciju tih klubova i dosta male plaće nevelikog broja zaposlenih. Da bi to sve trebalo biti još bolje, bogatije i ljudima i infrastrukturom, trebalo bi, naravno, kao što bi i škole trebale imati bolje dvorane, učionice, učitelji veće plaće itd. Kad se dođe do određene dobi, koja je u svakom sportu drugačija, u klubovima koji su prije svega natjecateljski sportski klubovi a ne fitnes ili aerobik centar za skidanje kila, postoji selekcija. Talentiranija djeca dobit će više pažnje i usmjeravati će se prema bavljenju natjecateljskom sportu. Ja u tome ne vidim ništa nenormalno. Ili ti misliš da bi jedan trener koji radi s npr. Dujom Draganjom trebao kraj njega i ostalih vrhunskih plivača trenirati i svako dijete koje se u bilo kojoj fazi djetinjstva odluči da bi išlo na plivanje. Za sve postoji mjesto i vrijeme, mi roditelji smo ti koji trebamo usmjeravati dijete u ono za što ima afiniteta i mogućnosti u svojoj okolini. Ja sam recimo kao mala dugo htjela biti pjevačica. Al čuj, slon mi je prdnuo u uho, što se kaže. Pa nisu moji roditelji popljuvali sve zborove ovog grada koji me nikad ne bi primili. I nemam zbog toga nikakve komplekse, znam se nasmijati na svoj račun.

Nadam se da si dovoljno inteligentan da učiš dok si živ pa da ćeš i od mene nešto naučiti i prihvatiti, kao što sam ja od tebe naučila da nikad više ni pod razno ne jedem margarin.
Ne znam koje dobi su ti djeca ili dijete, ali nemoj im uskratiti zadovoljstvo bavljenja sportom zbog svojih animoziteta ili nekog lošeg iskustva.

----------


## Davor

> Postoje škole nogometa, plivanja, atletike, taekwondoa, tenisa, ritmike i sl. gdje se djeca u određenoj dobi (već oko recimo 5 godina) upisuju bez kriterija, ako žele. Članarine se plaćaju, da, od 100 do recimo 300 kn mjesečno.


Nažalost brkaš sport i rekreaciju. U jednom trenutku, negdje sa 6, negdje sa 7 godina, prestaje mogućnost pohađanja gore spomenutih škola. Ostaju samo prebukirani rekreativni termini.

Uostalom, probaj dijete sada upisati u "Bebe ribe" na nekom od zagrebačkih bazena. Baš sam znatiželjan  :Cekam:

----------


## Zubic vila

> Nažalost brkaš sport i rekreaciju. *U jednom trenutku, negdje sa 6, negdje sa 7 godina, prestaje mogućnost pohađanja gore spomenutih škola*. Ostaju samo prebukirani rekreativni termini.
> 
> Uostalom, probaj dijete sada upisati u "Bebe ribe" na nekom od zagrebačkih bazena. Baš sam znatiželjan


Ništa ja ne brkam, ti brkaš sport kao takav i neko svoje loše iskustvo (izgleda s plivanjem koje je samo po sebi jako loš primjer u ovoj argumentaciji jer bi grad veličine Zagreba trebao imati još bar 10 olimpijskih bazena- ako ne i više- u SAD-u bazen imaju mnoge srednje škole, a o kampusima da ne govorim). 
A ovo gore boldano naprosto nije istina. Ako si ti imao takvo iskustvo ne znači da je tako uvijek i svugdje i u svim sportovima. Sport očito nije tvoj teren, negdje si naletio na zid i sad drvlje i kamenje po svemu tome.

----------


## yaya

> Nažalost brkaš sport i rekreaciju. U jednom trenutku, negdje sa 6, negdje sa 7 godina, prestaje mogućnost pohađanja gore spomenutih škola. Ostaju samo prebukirani rekreativni termini.


Moram te razuvjeriti...moje dijete ima 9 godina i ide u školu gimnastike..Zubić vilo potpisujem sve što si napisala.

----------


## Svimbalo

Zubić vilo   :Naklon:  na svaku riječ

----------


## Tashunica

> Zubić vilo   na svaku riječ


X
odličan post.

----------


## Davor

> Moram te razuvjeriti...moje dijete ima 9 godina i ide u školu gimnastike..Zubić vilo potpisujem sve što si napisala.


Fora! A gdje pohađa školu gimnastike i kakvi su termini?

----------


## Zubic vila

Nemojte me toliko hvaliti da se ne bi za predsjednicu države kandidirala.   :Laughing:  

Drago mi je da se kužimo   :Kiss:

----------


## mim

> Temeljna stvar je: sport nije za svakoga. Zapravo, samo selektirana manjina ima uopće priliku ući u sport. Za sve ostale nema sporta  - osim na tjelesnom u školi, na televiziji i u novinama.


Iskustvo majke čije dijete za sitne novce već 7. godinu trenira taekwon-do i potpuno besplatno već 4. godinu odbojku daje mi za pravo da ti kažem da je ovo apsolutna neistina. 




> U jednom trenutku, negdje sa 6, negdje sa 7 godina, prestaje mogućnost pohađanja gore spomenutih škola. Ostaju samo prebukirani rekreativni termini.


Isto iskustvo mi daje za pravo da i na ovu tvoju izjavu kažem da je potpuno neistinita.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja potpisujem mim

moje dijete ima 7 godina i ide na skokove u vodu
za 30 kuna mjesečno
profesionalna trenerica
čak je i ovdje na forumu   :Heart:  

nije čak ni o rekreaciji riječ
nego o pravom klubu
koji, zamisli, ide i na natjecanja

zbog kojih, da se razumijemo, moje dijete ne ide 2 puta tjedno na bazen
nego zato što želi ići plivati i skakati

tako da mogu i tvrditi, a ne samo misliti, da pretjeruješ
sa svojim pljuvanjem po sportu

i da ne zaboravim,  mlađe dijete smo isto bez problema upisali u bebe ribe

----------


## Davor

Ja sam i dalje znatiželjan gdje Yayino dijete pohađa gimnastiku i u kojem terminu  :Wink:

----------


## yaya

> Ja sam i dalje znatiželjan gdje Yayino dijete pohađa gimnastiku i u kojem terminu


Oprosti Davore ali nikako nisam mogla na forum zadnjih nekoliko dana...ako se i uspijem logirati izbaci me kod postanja...nisam sigurna ni hoće li ovaj post proći..

Dakle, ovdje http://www.sokolzagreb.hr/programi%20sk%20gim.html
Ide4 već 2. godinu i baš smo svi troje zadovoljni

----------


## Davor

A! Sokol. Frendovi su upravo ispisali klinku radi trenerice koja ju je maltretirala. Nisu mogli promijeniti trenera i sada su fiju. Klinka će sada medalje osvajati za neki drugi klub.

----------


## enci

zubic vila, srocila si bit mog razmisljanja o sportu i davorovom stavu "no sports", dakle razmisljanja mame dvanaestogodisnjaka koji je trenirao 2 sporta i lani presao na treci.

----------


## yaya

> A! Sokol. Frendovi su upravo ispisali klinku radi trenerice koja ju je maltretirala. Nisu mogli promijeniti trenera i sada su fiju. Klinka će sada medalje osvajati za neki drugi klub.


Nas nitko ne maltretira, idemo u rekreativnu a ne natjecateljsku skupinu...i vjerovao ili ne...stvarno smo zadovoljni

----------


## Davor

To me ne čudi. Rekreacija je potpuno različita od sporta. Dakle, i za tebe je no sports  :Laughing:  

Fakat, a zašto ljudi brkaju sport i rekreaciju?

----------


## yaya

> To me ne čudi. Rekreacija je potpuno različita od sporta. Dakle, i za tebe je no sports  
> 
> Fakat, a zašto ljudi brkaju sport i rekreaciju?


Pa..sad zavisi tko i kako prati taj logički niz...Sonja se rekreativno bavi sportom...dakle...jes sports   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> To me ne čudi. Rekreacija je potpuno različita od sporta. Dakle, i za tebe je no sports  
> 
> Fakat, a zašto ljudi brkaju sport i rekreaciju?


a što bi bila rekreacija?

promišljanje o svijetu na metafizičkoj razini?

ili je sport?

mislim da ti brkaš. trebao si reći "no professional sport"   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Ne brkam. Profesionalni sport je onaj čijim bavljenjem se zarađuje za život. Ja se profesionalno bavim telekomunikacijama i od toga živim.

Djeca nemaju prigodu zarađivati novac, pa tako ni iz bavljenja sportom. Dakle, oni se ne bave profesionalnim sportom. Ako se netko od njih ipak bavi profesionalnim sportom, dakle zarađuje novac, onda roditelje, trenere i klub treba prijaviti dječjem pravobranitelju radi zloupotrebe dječjeg rada (child labour).

Dakle, ili je sport ili je rekreacija. Uostalom, postoji jasna razlika u imenovanju stavki (i veliki nesrazmjer) kod financiranja klubova na sportske i rekreativne aktivnosti.

Shvaćam kad me napadaju ljudi koji ne uviđaju razliku, ali ta razlika definitivno postoji. Na primjer, ima ljudi koji misle da im se dijete u 3 godine bavilo napreskokce s 4 sporta. Žalim, ali nije. U jednoj godini dijete najdalje "dogura" do selekcije za "sportsku grupu". OK, vjerojatno ima iznimki, recimo neki desetobojac i sl.

U svakom slučaju, ako vam dijete ne trenira za takmičenje barem 2 sata dnevno (dok ne leži u krevetu bolesno) onda je vrlo malo vjerojatno da se radi o sportu.

Zanimljivo je da se sudjelovanje na sportskim natjecanjima izuzima iz definicije zloupotrebe dječjeg rada, iako udovoljava baš sve stavke u definiciji. Jedina dva izuzetka su sudjelovanje na sportskim natjecanjima i sudjelovanje na izborima ljepote. Očito je da iako djeca u ovim slučajevima ne zarađuju, ima tko na njima zarađuje.

No sports.

----------


## Davor

Uostalom, ako ti se da čitati nešto do bola dosadno, pogledaj vrijedi li za tvoje dijete nešto iz pravilnika o kategorizaciji "športaša" http://www.hoo.hr/downloads/Pravilni...gorizacija.pdf

Zapravo samo provjeri je li dijete uopće registrirano kao sportaš i je li mu plaćeno osiguranje.

Više o tome što su to sportaši naći ćeš ovdje: http://www.vjesnik.hr/Html/2009/03/1....asp?r=tem&c=4 

Sportaši nastaju iz "uske baze" kako ju opisuje ovaj članak gore, a ona postane uska selekcijom. Tek se nakon selekcije dobije sljedovanje "sredstava za oporavak" i "vitaminizacije" radi kojih se redovito pohađa "dopinška kontrola".

Mi ostali se bavimo (ili ne bavimo) rekreacijom i na nas se ništa od gore navedenog ne odnosi.

----------


## yaya

Davore..kad moje dijete ode na sat gimnastike ona radi što? 
a) Bavi se sportom  
b) Bavi se telekomuniciranjem

Hoću reći da između rekreativnog sporta (onog trčanja po parku il haklanja na školskom igralištu) i profesionalnog sporta (minimalno 2 sata treninga po danu) postoji puno nijansi samo što ti to ne želiš vidjeti.

----------


## sladjanaf

pa dijete ti se rekreira tj. ponovno pronalazi
ali to nikako nije sport. ili, u najmanju ruku, sportska rekreacija.
to je... filozofija.

----------


## Davor

Tvoje dijete kad ode na sat gimnastike bavi se gimnastikom. Ako ju je klub registrirao kao sportašicu, onda je sportašica i onda će se sportski baviti gimnastikom (dakle trening, vitaminčići, "sredstva za oporavak", "dopinške kontrole"). U suprotnom se rekreativno bavi gimnastikom.

Sportom se bave HOO i makarsvakakvi sportski savezi, radio i TV komentatori, kladionice i ekipa koja se kladi. Dakle takmičenjima i svime što uz to ide.

Rekreativno se možeš baviti sportom recimo ako se kladiš samo vikendom, a ne cijeli tjedan.

----------


## yaya

> Tvoje dijete kad ode na sat gimnastike bavi se gimnastikom.





A gimnastika je...? 




> Ako ju je klub registrirao kao sportašicu, onda je sportašica i onda će se sportski baviti gimnastikom


U registru je...dakle sportašica je...

Iz toga slijedi da se moje dijete 2 puta tjedno bavi gimnastikom, dakle sportom...upisana je u registar dakle sportašica je i po ps-u..

Ovaj dio dalje ne želim uopće komentirati..stvarno si otišao malo podaleko..

Slađana..slažem se...Sonja se rekreativno bavimo gimnastikom...ali ja bi ipak tu rekreaciju malo razlikovala od onog trčanja po kvartu..jer...*je* drugačije..tu postoje treneri i postoji točno određeni termini i satnica.

----------


## Davor

> A gimnastika je...?


Nekoliko vrsti tjelovježbe objedinjenih skupnim nazivom. Dijete gimnasticira  8)

----------


## sladjanaf

> Tvoje dijete kad ode na sat gimnastike bavi se gimnastikom. Ako ju je klub registrirao kao sportašicu, onda je sportašica i onda će se sportski baviti gimnastikom (dakle trening, vitaminčići, "sredstva za oporavak", "dopinške kontrole"). U suprotnom se rekreativno bavi gimnastikom.
> 
> Sportom se bave HOO i makarsvakakvi sportski savezi, radio i TV komentatori, kladionice i ekipa koja se kladi. Dakle takmičenjima i svime što uz to ide.
> 
> Rekreativno se možeš baviti sportom recimo ako se kladiš samo vikendom, a ne cijeli tjedan.


ajde ne pretjeruj
možebitna loša iskustva, isto kao i možebitni kompleksi, ne liječe se na ovakav način - općom pljuvačinom po svim vidovima sporta, sportašima, trenerima, roditeljima, i, na kraju krajeva, samoj djeci.

za tebe je sport "vitaminčići" i "dopingičići". to što je tvoja percepcija iskrivljena, ipak ne znači da možeš razgovarati na ovaj način. jer iz tvojih postova proizilazi da nema sportaša u hrvatskoj koji nije dopingiran.
to samo pokazuje da se informiraš u dnevnim novinama. i da osobno ne poznaješ nijedno dijete koje se bavi sportom.
i da, bavi se sportom. i ne, ne bavi se rekreacijom.

a ventilirati se možeš i negdje drugdje. recimo rekreativnom šetnjom u prirodi.

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A gimnastika je...?
> 
> 
> Nekoliko vrsti tjelovježbe objedinjenih skupnim nazivom. Dijete gimnasticira  8)


Gimnastika=sport, ako se dijete bavi gimnastikom proizlazi da se bavi sportom..vrlo jednostavno.
Sladjana potpis

----------


## cvijeta73

hm, ja donekle kužim davora  :shock:   :Grin:  
iako on u svemu kao i obično pretjeruje.   :Razz:  
ne treba zaboraviti da jako puno djece uživa u sportu, voli sport, talentirani su, vole natjecanja.
svakako mislim da pretjeruje kad je riječ o dopingu.
slažem se sa sladjom i tvoje pretjerivanje grubo vrijeđa sportaše.

ali, činjenica je da, možda ne u zagrebu, ali drugdje, svakako dijete ima premalo mogućnosti da se bavi sportom.
kad kažem sport, ne mislim na rekreativni sport.
djeci, u stvari većini djece,  trebaju natjecanja da bi imala nekakvu motivaciju za bavljenje sportom. ne možeš im reći da treniraju rekreativno, zbog zdravlja. to većini ništa ne znači.
a ako ne pokažu talent odmah na početku, često se dešava ta selekcija koja ih gura u taj rekreativni sport, i tako gube motivaciju i odustaju od sporta.
što je u stvari skroz krivo i s aspekta vrhunskog, profesionalnog sporta.
jer ako je netko malen u prvom razredu, ne znači da neće narasti u osmom. a u osmom ga nitko više neće moći natjerati da se bavi sportom. 
često se radi selekcija i temeljem visine roditelja, i proračunima do koliko može dijete narasti, i da li se isplati s njim trenirati.

još za ove malene je to dobro rješeno.
al npr. srednjoškolci.
ako nisu u nekakvoj prvoj ekipi kluba, ne idu na natjecanja i odustaju od sporta.
velika većina srednjoškolaca se ne bavi sportom.
jer nema gdje.
i zato je po meni rješenje, to sam već pisala, u školskim ligama. 
koje su baza za selekciju za vrhunski, profesionalni sport.
a u školskim ligama se mogu svi natjecati, svi koji imaju volju.

----------


## Davor

Budem  :Kiss:  

Volio bih postići da se nama rekreativcima (debela većina) ne uskraćuju resursi koje uzurpiraju sportaši, a da od mene još traže da taj zločin plaćam. Ako se ne mogu pokriti iz ulaznica, OK, treba im pomoći, ali smatram bezobraznim da njih manjina poždere ogromnu većinu kolača koji pripada nama svima i koji smo to sve platili.

Najbolesnije mi je kad se furaju na "sportom protiv droge", a svojim parazitskim djelovanjem su djecu otjerali na cestu.

----------


## yaya

> hm, ja donekle kužim davora  :shock:   
> *iako on u svemu kao i obično pretjeruje.*


Cvijeto ja u potpunosti dijelim tvoje mišljenje...pa čak i ja donekle kužim Davora...al problem je u ovom podebljanom dijelu rečenice...
Davore kod tebe stvarno sve crno bijelo...opusti se malo...

----------


## Zubic vila

Ja sam svoje gore napisala i neću se više ponavljati.
Čudim se da je opstala tema koju je njezin pokretač odlučio iskoristiti za liječenje vlastitih frustracija i ograničenja te pritom pregaziti sve pred sobom i izgubiti svaki kriterij i objektivnost. 
Ovo je inače jedini forum na kojem sudjelujem jer uglavnom drži određen nivo komunikacije. Ova tema me podsjeća na druge forume, komentare na raznim portalima gdje su motivi i način komunikacije uglavnom nečiji ventil i govor mržnje. Tužna sam da sam na Rodi ovako nešto uopće vidjela.

----------


## Davor

Pa... topic je mirovao dok ga ti nisi povampirila  :Aparatic:  

Da ti se dalo čitati postove od početka, vidjela bi da se moj stav nije promijenio, a osim većine mainstream sport fanova našlo se i nekoliko mojih istomišljenika. U tom smislu mislim da topic služi svrsi. Uostalom, zove se "No sports", a ne yes sports.

Pretjerivanje je u funkciji isticanja teze.
Na primjer, sportom protiv droge je stvarno besmislena fraza jer niti jedan narkoman nema što tražiti u sportu. Dakle moto "sportom protiv droge" je isto tako pretjeran jer jednostavno nema funkciju koju zagovara, ali to nikoga ne smeta. Po meni bi bolje stajao moto "sportom protiv zdravlja", ali kad to napišem onda pretjerujem. Pa neka!

----------


## Maslačkica

> Na primjer, sportom protiv droge je stvarno besmislena fraza jer niti jedan narkoman nema što tražiti u sportu.


Pa nije kampanja usmjerena na liječenje i pozivanje ovisnika u sport, nego sportom prevenirati korištenje droge među mladima i djecom. 
Usmjeravanje njihove energije i zanimanja na nešto pozitivno. 
Tako sam ja shvatila kampanju i kao takva mi je skroz logična i pozitivna.

----------


## Davor

OK, jedino mi nije jasno na koji način će se usmjeravanje nekog djeteta na sport - u kojem ga radi selekcije nitko ne želi - prevenirati drogu. Sportom spasiš koliko? 1% djece? A što je s 99% koje sport neće?

Pištolj možeš napuniti ćorcima i nanijeti teške ozljede nekome tko ti je jaaako blizu, ali ćorci svejedno nisu neki posebno učinkovit način korištenja pištolja. Jednako ni sport nije posebno učinkovit način za rješavanje ijednog problema ikome izvan sporta.

Jednako možeš izvikivati: "Visokom modom protiv gladi!" i jednako je bedasto.

----------


## Zubic vila

I opet gospodin kojeg nitko nije htio u ekipi za graničara drvi po svom. Najgore je kad ljudi misle da je tvrdoglavost vrlina.

----------


## mim

> I opet gospodin kojeg nitko nije htio u ekipi za graničara drvi po svom. Najgore je kad ljudi misle da je tvrdoglavost vrlina.


Shvatila si   :Love:   :Grin:   . 

Davor nije. Niti će ikada.

----------


## makita

> Pretjerivanje je u funkciji isticanja teze.
> (...) "sportom protiv zdravlja", ali kad to napišem onda pretjerujem. Pa neka!


Mene nekako ne dira osobno kad Davor pretjeruje  :Embarassed:   :shock:   :Wink:  
potpisujem cvijetu

a i volila bih da se više promovira rekreacija i druženje...meni nekako posve čudno što i ono malo većih dvorišta djeca ne koriste za razne igre nego dvorišta ZJAPE PRAZNA. A stalno vidim razne roditelje koji se ubijaju organizacijom kako djecu razvozati na razne aktivnnosti

----------


## maria71

ni mene nitko nije birao ,ali su svi od mene prepisivali matematiku   :Razz:

----------


## sladjanaf

od mene nitko nije prepisivao matematiku
ali zato ne mislim da je matematika djeci nepotrebna
čak i kada vidim da školska matematika ne služi ničemu jer
90% djece treba instrukcije

----------


## Zubic vila

Nije problem kad se pretjeruje, ali problem je govor mržnje i iznošenje krivih informacija da bi se izlječili vlastiti kompleksi. Na ovom su podforumu moderatori očito tolerantniji ili imaju drugih obaveza, jer sam nebrojeno puta vidjela kako se inače teme iz benignih razloga zatvaraju, a ovdje se riječi "paraziti, zločin, doping" i sl. tako paušalno upotrebljavaju za etiketiranje popriličnog broja ljudi da je jasno da onaj koji ih koristi jednostavno više nema argumenata pa je pribjegao "name-callingu". Strašno.
A sad ću definitivno poslušati mim   :Love:  i odustajem od spašavanja izgubljenih duša.
Sapienti sat.

----------


## Davor

Salve!  :Laughing:  

Korištenje riječi zločin... da vidimo... kad netko djetetu na igralištu odume lizalicu on je što? Lopov? A što kad mu oduzme cijelo igralište? Sportaš?

Paraziti? Parazitizam se odnosi na opstanak na teret drugih bez davanja ičega zauzvrat. Kad od mojih novaca netko prosperira i ne pita me ni za mišljenje, a ja ne dobijem baš ništa zauzvrat to je isto parazitizam. Štima?

Što se dopinga tiče, ukucaj u google "doping olimpijada" i vidi što će ti sve ispasti. Na primjer http://www.shop-in-zagreb.com.hr/sed...ingu-1682.aspx Da se radi o rutinskoj pojavi potvrđuju redovite doping kontrole. Zašto se uopće vrijeđaš ako te se ne tiče?

Zapravo, daj objasni zašto se vrijeđaš na rekreativce? Što smo ti učinili nažao? Jesmo li ti uzurpirali neki resurs koji tvoje dijete ekskluzivno koristi za trening? Jesmo li ti oduzeli novce? Možda nam se živo fućka za takmičenja i rezultate, ali to ne vidim kao neki zločin.

----------


## Pinky

zubic   :Klap:   :Klap:  



davore kuzim i ja sta si mislio reci ali, kao sto su cure rekle, pretjerujes. 
nikada nisam razmisljala na takav nacin, ali ovo ljeto sam bila zadivljena plivackim sposobnostima curice od frendova. pitala sam trenira li, i zacudila sam se kad sam cula - ne.
tata mi je objasnio da je curica jednostavno predobra plivacica i previse voli plivati da bi je upisao na plivanje. nakon nekoliko  :?  :?  :?  iznad moje glave, objasnio mi je da se boji svih dopinga koji bi joj se eventualno jednog dana mogli ponuditi i da se ne zeli upustati u takvo sto. tako da curica pliva 3 mjeseca ljeti svaki dan u bake na moru i on smatra da je to dovoljno.

a to da rekreativni sport nije sport, s tim se ne slazem. mozes reci da to sto ja par puta tjedno dignem noge i proskakucem na aerobiku nije sport jer i nije, to je REKREACIJA. ali kada klinci ozbiljno treniraju, to po meni vise nije rekreacija vec sport.

a ti si ocito neki gnjilez ko i ja koji ne voli sport viditi ni na tv-u...

----------


## mim

> a ovdje se riječi "paraziti, zločin, doping" i sl. tako paušalno upotrebljavaju za etiketiranje popriličnog broja ljudi da je jasno da onaj koji ih koristi jednostavno više nema argumenata pa je pribjegao "name-callingu". Strašno.


Eh, kaj se Davora tiče-određeni dio populacije već je bio nazvan i guskama u magli, ali i to se toleriralo. Na sreću-ja sam zlopamtilo   :Grin:   . 




> Korištenje riječi zločin... da vidimo... kad netko djetetu na igralištu odume lizalicu on je što? Lopov? A što kad mu oduzme cijelo igralište? Sportaš?


Pod pretpostavkom da svom djetetu KUPIŠ sportski teren, a netko mu ga oduzme-da, on je tada lopov i ti ga možeš tužiti. Budući da svom djetetu NISI KUPIO sportski teren možeš samo i dalje biti frustriran i drobiti u isti lonac sve to kaj drobiš nastojeći da će netko tu zdrobljenu kašu dopinga, lopovluka, nepravde, iskorištavanja i svih ostalih "kulinarskih" sastojaka zaista i pojesti s tekom.

----------


## Ivana2

> OK, jedino mi nije jasno na koji način će se usmjeravanje nekog djeteta na sport - u kojem ga radi selekcije nitko ne želi - prevenirati drogu. Sportom spasiš koliko? 1% djece? A što je s 99% koje sport neće?
> 
> Pištolj možeš napuniti ćorcima i nanijeti teške ozljede nekome tko ti je jaaako blizu, ali ćorci svejedno nisu neki posebno učinkovit način korištenja pištolja. Jednako ni sport nije posebno učinkovit način za rješavanje ijednog problema ikome izvan sporta.
> 
> Jednako možeš izvikivati: "Visokom modom protiv gladi!" i jednako je bedasto.


X na ovo konkretno.

Mislim da Davor uopće nije daleko od istine, iako nije sve tako crno.

----------


## maria71

> od mene nitko nije prepisivao matematiku
> ali zato ne mislim da je matematika djeci nepotrebna
> čak i kada vidim da školska matematika ne služi ničemu jer
> 90% djece treba instrukcije


jer nemaju  radne navike i imaju zdušnu roditeljsku poptoru u tome- kako bi princ ili princeza vježbao  matematiku, , a to da školska matematika ne služi ničemu sorry ali fakat moram   :Laughing:  

 ja smatram da penjanje uz uže ne služi ničemu   :Grin:

----------


## Ivana2

Ako je teren vlasništvo Grada ili iz gradskog proračuna klubu ide lova za rad s djecom, onda ne-omogućavanje nedarovitoj djeci s toga područja da se bave tim sportom, nije baš valjana rabota.
Davor nije rekao No sports! za bavljenje rekreacijom i sportom kao osobnim ulaganjem u svoje zdavlje i vitalnost, nego ovakvoj sportskoj politici kao sustavu - ako sam dobro razumjela - koji sport, u trenutku kad je djeci najpotrebniji (u pubertetu) jer su izloženi nekim negativnim poticajima, čini nedostupnim jer nisu daroviti za njega ili im roditelji ne mogu priuštiti.
Svi zaposleni građani u Zagrebu plaćaju dio svoje zarade u gradski proračun, iz kojega se financiraju sportski programi, koji prečesto nisu dostupni njihovoj prosječnoj djeci jer moraju izdvojiti neki novac da im to priušte.
Npr. jeftiniji je moj mjesečni aerobik nego djetetov nogomet.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> od mene nitko nije prepisivao matematiku
> ali zato ne mislim da je matematika djeci nepotrebna
> čak i kada vidim da školska matematika ne služi ničemu jer
> 90% djece treba instrukcije
> 
> 
> ...


ajme kako je smiješno   :Rolling Eyes:  

dakle, matematika služi svrsi

matematika koju nastavnici i profesori predaju u školi, predaju u 90% slučajeva izrazito loše, tako da djeca od te matematike nemaju koristi.

shvate je i od nje imaju koristi tek kad krenu na instrukcije.
jer valjda prvo trebaš shvatiti da bi mogao vježbati

niti bih ikad rekla da su sva djeca divna, krasna, marljiva i uporna, no bome niti za sve profesore ne bih rekla da im je stalo i da su, kad su u razredu, 100% posvećeni svome pozivu.

i ne zanimaju me osobne impresije.

----------


## RozaGroza

Jes'ti to Davore zabrijao da su svi sportaši (ne rekreativci) na dopingu???
Potpisujem Zubić Vilu, i za svoga Špiru (iako je još u trbuhu) več tražimo ždrijebe jer želimo da nauči a kasnije ako bude imao afiniteta i ozbiljnije trenira jahanje. Al po Davorovom izgleda da mu uz ždrijebe moram poklonit i masu stereoida jer inače "ne bu išlo"...

I ne kužim to razdjelivanje rekreativnog bavljenjea sportom sa profesionalnim, kod dijece...kao da se cijela tema vrti oko toga, a to je skroz besmisleno..

----------


## Davor

> Ako je teren vlasništvo Grada ili iz gradskog proračuna klubu ide lova za rad s djecom, onda ne-omogućavanje nedarovitoj djeci s toga područja da se bave tim sportom, nije baš valjana rabota.
> Davor nije rekao No sports! za bavljenje rekreacijom i sportom kao osobnim ulaganjem u svoje zdavlje i vitalnost, nego ovakvoj sportskoj politici kao sustavu - ako sam dobro razumjela - koji sport, u trenutku kad je djeci najpotrebniji (u pubertetu) jer su izloženi nekim negativnim poticajima, čini nedostupnim jer nisu daroviti za njega ili im roditelji ne mogu priuštiti.
> Svi zaposleni građani u Zagrebu plaćaju dio svoje zarade u gradski proračun, iz kojega se financiraju sportski programi, koji prečesto nisu dostupni njihovoj prosječnoj djeci jer moraju izdvojiti neki novac da im to priušte.
> Npr. jeftiniji je moj mjesečni aerobik nego djetetov nogomet.


X
Ovo je sažeto opisan moj stav, samo bez moje pretjerane interpretacije.

Poučno: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...cases_in_sport

Roza, ne razumijem zašto te toliko smeta isticanje tog jednog aspekta sporta. Negiranjem neće nestati.

----------


## Davor

> Eh, kaj se Davora tiče-određeni dio populacije već je bio nazvan i guskama u magli, ali i to se toleriralo. Na sreću-ja sam zlopamtilo    .


Hajde budi tako ljubazna pa linkaj gdje se to nalazi.

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eh, kaj se Davora tiče-određeni dio populacije već je bio nazvan i guskama u magli, ali i to se toleriralo. Na sreću-ja sam zlopamtilo    .
> 
> 
> Hajde budi tako ljubazna pa linkaj gdje se to nalazi.


Negdje na cijepljenju-tamo gdje se igraš liječnika-rekreativca (nadam se-nedopingiranog   :Smile:   ). Koga zanima-naći će. Ja stvarno imam pametnijeg posla od toga da tražim po starim temama postove u kojima vrijeđaš sve koji misle drugačije ( i slučajno su malo bliže zdravstvenoj struci od tebe).   :Bye:

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:  misliš da će ti netko povjerovati?
Znam točno s kime si me pobrkala.

Hvala ti na ovome, nešto sam naučio.

----------


## yaya

> *Ako je teren vlasništvo Grada ili iz gradskog proračuna klubu ide lova za rad s djecom, onda ne-omogućavanje nedarovitoj djeci s toga područja da se bave tim sportom, nije baš valjana rabota.*
> Davor nije rekao No sports! za bavljenje rekreacijom i sportom kao osobnim ulaganjem u svoje zdavlje i vitalnost, nego ovakvoj sportskoj politici kao sustavu - ako sam dobro razumjela - koji sport, u trenutku kad je djeci najpotrebniji (u pubertetu) jer su izloženi nekim negativnim poticajima, čini nedostupnim jer nisu daroviti za njega ili im roditelji ne mogu priuštiti.
> Svi zaposleni građani u Zagrebu plaćaju dio svoje zarade u gradski proračun, iz kojega se financiraju sportski programi, koji prečesto nisu dostupni njihovoj prosječnoj djeci jer moraju izdvojiti neki novac da im to priušte.
> Npr. jeftiniji je moj mjesečni aerobik nego djetetov nogomet.


Ovakav bi i moj stav bio da je to istina...ali jednostavno nije...Moje dijete nije nešto posebno nadareno a ide na sportsku aktivnost i nitko nikada nije rekao da za nju u klubu nema mjesta. Ja jednostavno ne kužim o čemu vi tu pričate.

----------


## Davor

Zapravo je tvoj stav sasvim OK. Tebi je tvoje dijete apsolutno najvažnije na svijetu i stvarno te ne bi trebalo biti briga za ikog drugog. Spletom sretnih okolnosti tvoje dijete se našlo u nekakvom sportu i sasvim je prirodno da ništa izvan tih okvira ne doživljavaš.

Osim tvojeg izbora riječi ... čak se donekle slažem s tobom - ne treba te biti briga koliko sustav ne valja ako ti ide na ruku. Zalažeš se za dobrobit svojeg djeteta, a to je ipak puno veći trud nego što je većina kadra učiniti za svoju djecu.

Na ovoj temi ne vozimo istim kolosjekom, ali tvoj stav poštujem.

----------


## yaya

Davore jesi ti pokušao dijete upisati na neki sport? Žao mi je ako ste imali neke neugodnosti ali nekako imam osjećaj da nisi ni pokušao pošto u startu imaš negativan stav jer sport poistovjećuješ s dopingiranjem, maltretiranjem klinaca i mutnim financijskim poslovima...ne kažem da toga nema...ima...ali ne uvijek i ne svugdje i nije samo to...

----------


## Davor

Dijete sam vodio na nešto puno bolje od bilo kakvog sportskog programa - na rekreativni program  :Wink: 

Sada pauziramo radi škole, a idući mjesec ćemo vidjeti. Ne visi nam trenerica za vratom.

----------


## yaya

> Dijete sam vodio na nešto puno bolje od bilo kakvog sportskog programa - na rekreativni program 
> 
> Sada pauziramo radi škole, a idući mjesec ćemo vidjeti. Ne visi nam trenerica za vratom.


Mislila sam da si rekao kako za djecu nema nikakve rekreacije... :?

----------


## Davor

Izvrćeš. Za rekreacijske programe je jako mali broj termina pa je često dosta teško upasti. A i tarife su točno kako ih je Ivana2 opisala.

Mislim, sve je to već rečeno i do u tančine opisano ovdje gore i ne kužim zašto misliš da se nešto stiglo promijeniti? Grad i dalje financira svu rekreaciju u gradu s manje od 10 milijuna kuna.

----------


## Davor

Uostalom, postoji i topic Trener fizički kažnjava djecu na ovom forumu s prilično zanimljivim pogledom na aspekt motiviranja djece za sport.

----------


## čokolada

Poznajem dečka kojem je škola išla onako - lošiji prosjek, iz vrlo problematične je i više puta raspadnute obitelji. 
Skroz se bio našao u košarci (Cibona - Vučići ili tako nekako) koju je trenirao odmalena, tamo stekao prijatelje, uživao, igrao utakmice sve dok nije došla neka selekcija nakon 16. godine. Za njega više nije bilo mjesta u postavi iako mu je to predstavljalo sve na svijetu i godinama je izuzetno marljivo trenirao. Jednostavno su mu rekli - od sutra nema više, gotovo! Od tog trenutka mu se srušio svijet: ponavljanje razreda, droga, "popravni" dom. 
Vjerujem da Davor misli i na takve slučajeve.

----------


## yaya

Čokolada, tužna priča,   :Sad:   ali nije tu sport prvi i osnovni problem...uzrok njegovih  problema je puno dublji i teži...

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:  poricanje.

----------


## betty blue

kako to misliš "poricanje hahaha"?

ja se slažem s yayom da je osnovni problem tog dečka bio puno dublji i iskreno smiješno mi je pripisivat pad razreda prestanku bavljenja sportom

ja čak razumijem tvoja polazišta i mogla bih reći da se slažem s tobom kada ne bio toliko tvrdoglav i priznao da nije baš SVE i SVUGDJE tako kako kažeš

konkretno mi je smiješno od tebe da kampanju "sportom protiv droge" proglašavaš besmislenom a kada se dečko počen drogirat radi izbacivanja iz kuba onda to ide u prilog tvom stajalištu

----------


## Davor

OK, a sad se prvo dogovori sa samom sobom - je li spomenuti dečko bio sportaš u trenutku kad je naglavce izbačen iz sporta (kao što će i većina djece s velikom statističkom vjerojatnošću kad-tad naglavce biti izbačena) bez mogućnosti ikakvog povratka? Ako smatraš da su svi koje je sport ispljunuo luzeri vrijedni prijezira vjerojatno stvarno nemamo o čemu razgovarati.

Jedna misao: da je spomenuti dečko manje pimplao gumeni mjehur, a više pazio na nastavi, vjerojatno bi se lakše vratio u kolosjek i barem bi bez napora završio školu. Jedan od kriterija zloupotrebe dječjeg rada je ometanje pohađanja nastave. Naravno, osim ako se radi o sportu ili izboru ljepote  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## čokolada

Ovdje bi se dala proširiti tema i na druge zanimacije u dječjoj dobi. Da li bi Ivanišević (Janica....) bio pobjednik Wimbledona da je sjedio svaki dan u gimnaziji na nastavi? Ne bi, vjerojatno. A ipak se tu i tamo pojavi nekakav Bilić koji je jednakim žarom trenirao, pa ipak nije ostao NKV.
Isto ili slično je i u glazbi. Talentirani ambiciozan muzičar, učenik 3. ili 4. srednje, mora vježbati 2-4 sata svaki dan (uz nastupe, seminare i sl.). Može li se to uz redovnu školu, najčešće gimnaziju? Jako, jako teško, ali ipak nije skroz nemoguće. 
Da, da...Offt. sam.

----------


## Davor

Mislim da nisi uopće OT. Sve je to pitanje fokusa, roditelja i trenera. Čim neka od karika pukne imaš NKV sportaša.

----------


## Sanja

> Isto ili slično je i u glazbi. Talentirani ambiciozan muzičar, učenik 3. ili 4. srednje, mora vježbati 2-4 sata svaki dan (uz nastupe, seminare i sl.). Može li se to uz redovnu školu, najčešće gimnaziju? Jako, jako teško, ali ipak nije skroz nemoguće. 
> Da, da...Offt. sam.


U pravu si. Mnogi učenici koji pohađaju srednju muzičku odriču se kvalitetnog obrazovanja u korist glazbe, a na akademiju ih se prima... Koliko ono svake godine? Neki zanemarivo malen broj. I što se događa s neupisanima koji su prije toga godinama marljivo vježbali svoj instrument, a nakon svega niti studiraju, niti imaju poštenu maturu?

----------


## čokolada

Da, postoji tzv. muzički razred koji "općeobrazuje" muzičare srednjoškolce i koji se najčešće pretvori u utočište onih koji drugu školu ne bi mogli ni završiti  :/ . Svakako tu je velika odgovornost na nastavniku glavnog predmeta u gl. šk. koji mora procijeniti da li je učenik sposoban za "ziher" upis na MA ili nije. Ako nije onda je odgovorno ipak uputiti ga na paralelno pohađanje neke druge škole. 

Ovdje je ipak bila riječ o tome može li vrhunski sportaš, muzičar, tkogod...završiti neku kvalitetnu, da ne kažem bilo kakvu, školu ili je pritisak roditelja, trenera, nastavnika prevelik, pa ga se upućuje/trenira  za postizanje vrhunskog rezultata pod cijenu općeg obrazovanja. U sportu i pod cijenu zdravlja.

----------


## Sanja

> Ovdje je ipak bila riječ o tome može li vrhunski sportaš, muzičar, tkogod...završiti neku kvalitetnu, da ne kažem bilo kakvu, školu ili je pritisak roditelja, trenera, nastavnika prevelik, pa ga se upućuje/trenira  za postizanje vrhunskog rezultata pod cijenu općeg obrazovanja. U sportu i pod cijenu zdravlja.


Shvatila sam, u tom sam kontekstu i odgovarala.

Život je prepun izbora - jedan izbor obično isključuje neke druge - a garancije za uspjeh jednostavno nema, nikad i nigdje, i s tim bi se trebalo pomiriti. Sport u tom smislu nije nikakva iznimka, osim što su sportaši možda eksponiraniji od većine, a i životna dob u kojoj se posvećuju svom izboru niža je od većine drugih, ali mislim da oni nisu toliko drastična iznimka kao što bi se na ovom topicu mogao dobiti dojam.

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:  Pa da, u jednom domaćem SF časopisu sam prije dosta godina čitao zgodnu priču o vremenu u kojem su dopustili sve moguće modifikacije za sportaše koji će nastupati u takmičenjima za modificirane i nadopingirane sportaše. "Čisti" i nemodificirani sportaši su se u toj priči takmičili na odvojenim takmičenjima.
Modificirani su imali peraje, kopita itd. Opći cirkus. A oni čisti su se bolje zabavljali.

Pitam se samo na koji način netko sa svoje 3 godine ili ranije može napraviti izbor i kasnije reći: "To je bio odličan izbor koji sam ja napravio/la svjestan/na svih posljedica koje takav izbor donosi."

----------


## cvijeta73

> Da, postoji tzv. muzički razred koji "općeobrazuje" muzičare srednjoškolce i koji se najčešće pretvori u utočište onih koji drugu školu ne bi mogli ni završiti  :/ . Svakako tu je velika odgovornost na nastavniku glavnog predmeta u gl. šk. koji mora procijeniti da li je učenik sposoban za "ziher" upis na MA ili nije. Ako nije onda je odgovorno ipak uputiti ga na paralelno pohađanje neke druge škole. 
> 
> .


ovo je za novi topik.

no music   :Grin:

----------


## Mima

ahahaha slažem se   :Laughing:  




> Da, postoji tzv. muzički razred koji "općeobrazuje" muzičare srednjoškolce i koji se najčešće pretvori u utočište onih koji drugu školu ne bi mogli ni završiti


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

Smij se ti, možda je nekad bilo drugačije, ali sad je nažalost tako. Sama djeca kažu da tamo ne rade doslovno ništa   :Sad:

----------


## Sanja

> Pa da, u jednom domaćem SF časopisu sam prije dosta godina čitao zgodnu priču o vremenu u kojem su dopustili sve moguće modifikacije za sportaše koji će nastupati u takmičenjima za modificirane i nadopingirane sportaše. "Čisti" i nemodificirani sportaši su se u toj priči takmičili na odvojenim takmičenjima.
> Modificirani su imali peraje, kopita itd. Opći cirkus. A oni čisti su se bolje zabavljali.


Vidiš u kakvom krivom uvjerenju živiš kad svoje stavove temeljiš na člancima iz SF časopisa.   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Smij se ti, možda je nekad bilo drugačije, ali sad je nažalost tako. Sama djeca kažu da tamo ne rade doslovno ništa


I u moje vrijeme je bilo tako.

----------


## Davor

Da, sreća je da je to samo SF: http://www.gmathletes.net/

Isto tako je doping u sportu samo mit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...cases_in_sport

A to da se dječica u sportu dopaju je tek tlapnja: http://www.ccels.cf.ac.uk/archives/i...08/mcnamee.pdf

I roditelji/odgojitelji nemaju baš ništa s time: www.physioschule.ch/pdf/09-10/McNamee%20.2..pdf

----------


## yaya

Davore ove linkove nisam ni čitala...jer znam otprilike kakvi su i o čewmu govore...osim toga niti jednom nisam negirala da doping u sportu postoji...postoji...ali ne u tolikoj mjeri kako ga ti želiš prikazati. Na svako ovo negativno iskustvo koje ovdje pokazuješ i iznosiš ja ti mogu staviti najmanje 5 pozitivnih...ali ne vidim smisla objašnjavati nekomu nešto što ne želi vidjeti... :/

----------


## Davor

Misliš svih 5  :Laughing:  

Iz moje perspektive je jednako ekstreman pristup poricanje. Sasvim mi je OK da se netko nađe u sportu i ostvari nekakve rezultate, dobije nekakve stipendije, proda se u bijelo roblje u Englesku, Španjolsku ... svejedno. Dio koji mi nije u redu je da u postupku ustoličenja jedne sportske zvijezde ostala djeca budu uskraćena za javne resurse koji bi im trebali biti jednako dostupni, a nisu.

Ovo dobacivanje s dopingom, GMO i slično je samo zabavan način da ilustriram zašto nikad neću prihvatiti sport kao nešto dobro. Za sport nikada neću svojevoljno izdvojiti ni lipu.

----------


## yaya

> Misliš svih 5


i svi se grohotom nasmijaše...

Nego prvo oprosti ali moram secirati post pošto si dosta toga napisao a željela bih sve komentirati



> Iz moje perspektive je jednako ekstreman pristup poricanje.


Evo ako želiš pozivam te da sa mnom pođeš na ogledni sat iz gimnastike...kako bi se uvjerio da nitko od mase djece nije izmaltretiran nit dopingiran...i da ono što sam pisala nije poricanje već da ti stvarno u velikom broju slučajeva pretjeruješ. (i ne samo na ovoj temi)...




> Sasvim mi je OK da se netko nađe u sportu i ostvari nekakve rezultate, dobije nekakve stipendije, proda se u bijelo roblje u Englesku, Španjolsku ... svejedno.


Naravno da je OK da onaj koji je iznimno talentiran i pokazuje izvenredne rezultate bude nagrađen stipendijom kako za sport tako i na bilo kojem drugom polju rada...Ovo bijelo roblje...stvarno ne želim komentirati...nismo li svi mi koji ponekad radimo xy sati više od norme masu puta pomislili e jesam ko bijelo roblje?:/ 



> Dio koji mi nije u redu je da u postupku ustoličenja jedne sportske zvijezde ostala djeca budu uskraćena za javne resurse koji bi im trebali biti jednako dostupni, a nisu.


S ovim se djelomično slažem...ne bi bilo u redu da je istina...ali nije..pa  ponavljam  pitanje, jesi li pokušao upisati klinca na neki sport pa ga nisu primili jer nema mjesta..jer za *svu* djecu ima mjesta...to što neko dijete odustane jer ili je naporno, ili se nije pronašlo u dotičnom sportu..ili iz nekog drugog razloga nije pitanje resursa već talenta, volje, želje i truda...Ono što se meni cijelo vrijeme nameće je mišljenje kako ti inzistiraš (oprosti ako sam u krivu) da sve sportske aktivnostti budu besplatne...pa je to problem...ako je tako imaš školske dvorane doslovno prazne jer nema zainteresiranih klinaca koji bi ih napunili...



> Ovo dobacivanje s dopingom, GMO i slično je samo zabavan način da ilustriram zašto nikad neću prihvatiti sport kao nešto dobro. Za sport nikada neću svojevoljno izdvojiti ni lipu.


Čekaj jel to znači da je ona rekreacija na koju ste išli bila besplatna?   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

yaya, odličan post. :respect:

a ti davore, ako nas stvarno svih ne želiš otjerati s ove teme, koja u principu i nije loša, morao bi prestati s pretjerivanjem. i početi razgovarati normalno. a ne linkati neke mutante. 
stati malo i razmisliti da li možda svojoj djeci uskraćuješ jedan pozitivan i zabavan aspekt u životu s ovakvim stavom. 

pa da poslije mirne savjesti čekaš njihov komentar o izboru koji su napravili s 3 godine ili nešto kasnije.

----------


## Sanja

> niti jednom nisam negirala da doping u sportu postoji...postoji...ali ne u tolikoj mjeri kako ga ti želiš prikazati. Na svako ovo negativno iskustvo koje ovdje pokazuješ i iznosiš ja ti mogu staviti najmanje 5 pozitivnih


Evo, da ne smišljam odgovor (lijena sam   :Grin:  ), poslužit ću se yayinim.   :Kiss:  

A što se tiče bijelog roblja, mislim da je manje bijelo roblje onaj tko do 30.-35. godine života sebi i svojoj obitelji osigura milijune i financijski bezbrižan život (za nekoliko generacija), nego ljudi koji rade za mjesečne plaće čiji iznos neću ni komentirati (ako je uopće i dobiju), a najizglednija perspektiva u mirovini im je kopanje po kontejnerima. :/

----------


## Sanja

> niti jednom nisam negirala da doping u sportu postoji...postoji...ali ne u tolikoj mjeri kako ga ti želiš prikazati. Na svako ovo negativno iskustvo koje ovdje pokazuješ i iznosiš ja ti mogu staviti najmanje 5 pozitivnih


Evo, da ne smišljam odgovor (lijena sam   :Grin:  ), poslužit ću se yayinim.   :Kiss:  

A što se tiče bijelog roblja, mislim da je manje bijelo roblje onaj tko do 30.-35. godine života sebi i svojoj obitelji osigura milijune i financijski bezbrižan život (za nekoliko generacija), nego ljudi koji rade za mjesečne plaće čiji iznos neću ni komentirati (ako je uopće i dobiju), a najizglednija perspektiva u mirovini im je kopanje po kontejnerima. :/

----------


## Davor

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dio koji mi nije u redu je da u postupku ustoličenja jedne sportske zvijezde ostala djeca budu uskraćena za javne resurse koji bi im trebali biti jednako dostupni, a nisu.
> ...


Ne znam koliko puta ću morati ponoviti, ali evo još jednom: *ne pada mi napamet dijete dati u bilo koji sport*.

Kad bi tebe netko ovoliko uporno salijetao neka svojem djetetu dadeš drogu, a ti to ne želiš, reci, kako bi reagirala? Pa ti objasne da bi baš dijete trebalo probati malo 'vake ili malo 'nake droge, a tebi sve nešto zlo u želucu. I onda te još proglase cicijom jer uskraćuješ djetetu nešto jako važno.

Nemam apsolutno nikakvih problema platiti aktivnosti koje držim poželjnim za svoje dijete, a sport to nije. *Umjesto* sporta koji je po svojoj naravi pretjerano selektivan (i po mojem skromnom mišljenju parazitska aktivnost koja počiva na izrabljivanju dječjeg rada), svojem djetetu priželjkujem rekreaciju kao ne-elitističku aktivnost primjerenu svima ostalima. Problem u realizaciji tog nastojanja nastaje zbog Pareto distribucije resursa gdje 5% sportski nabrijane populacije uzurpira 95% zajedničkih resursa; financija, dvorana, trenera ... svega. Pri tome se samo manjina (!) od spomenutih 5% stvarno bavi sportom, a umjesto toga fino parazitiraju na kojekakvim klupskim "funkcijama". Gadi mi se *to* plaćat, a nemam izbora.

(gimnastiku smo bez previše očekivanja na nagovor prijatelja probali na DIF-u - ne ponovilo se! Imam uvid u stanje u Sokolu i ne zanima me.)

*Sanja*, mislim da si prva pretočila u riječi materijalističke snove nekih roditelja malih sportaša. Do te razine ni ja nisam išao  :Razz:

----------


## Pepita

Sport svakako, ne forsirati, ali bilo koja vrsta sporta uvijek!!! Taman to bilo vožnja bicikle po "Marjanu" ili "Žnjanu"   :Grin:  
Vjerojatno neće trebati nešto posebno truda, jer su i tata i mama sportaši. Kad se dijete tako odgaja od malena, jednostavno tako i živi bez puno truda.
Zdravo je, poželjno, razvija tijelo, itd, itd, itd...

----------


## sladjanaf

> Kad bi tebe netko ovoliko uporno salijetao neka svojem djetetu dadeš drogu, a ti to ne želiš, reci, kako bi reagirala? Pa ti objasne da bi baš dijete trebalo probati malo 'vake ili malo 'nake droge, a tebi sve nešto zlo u želucu. I onda te još proglase cicijom jer uskraćuješ djetetu nešto jako važno.


ja mislim da su svi ljudi koji o sportu imaju ovakav stav iskompleksirani bezveznjaci.

----------


## maria71

hvala ti od   :Heart:  

ma gdje li su samo naše revne moderatorice ?  ili se ovako smijemo častiti ?

ako smijemo ...................  :Grin:  

neka igre počnu, sportske ,matematičke whatever

btw mene si popljuvala  za ad hominem argumentaciju ,a ti je sad koristiš, pusek   :Love:

----------


## Sanja

> *Sanja*, mislim da si prva pretočila u riječi materijalističke snove nekih roditelja malih sportaša. Do te razine ni ja nisam išao


Ne, nego sam se referirala na tvoju tvrdnju




> Sasvim mi je OK da se netko nađe u sportu i ostvari nekakve rezultate, dobije nekakve stipendije, *proda se u bijelo roblje u Englesku, Španjolsku* ... svejedno.


tj. objasnila sam što meni znači bijelo roblje.

Bijelo roblje u inozemstvu za mene su, recimo, žene/strankinje kojima je oduzeta putovnica i koje su prisiljene na prostituciju, a ne nogometaši koji žive u krajnjem luksuzu i dobivaju nevjerojatno visoku satnicu kao naknadu za svoj rad. To je moje viđenje pojma _bijelo roblje_; naravno, ti imaš pravo na svoje.  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

mene strašno zanima što ćeš ti davore ako ti se dijete jednog dana bude žarko željelo baviti nekim sportom?!

----------


## Pepita

Pa pustit će dijete, k'o i svaki drugi roditelj   :Grin:  

Nisam za forsiranje, ooooo daleko od toga, od ambicioznih roditelja koji ajmo reći "upiru" neki sport, a nažalost poznajem i takve, ali dijete usmjeriti u jedan sportski život je meni sasvim normalno i prihvatljivo i to ne treba biti određeni sport ako dijete nije izrazilo želju za nečim, ali umjesto subotom šetanje po centrima i kafićima otići s djecom na izlet, igrati se, voziti bicikle i sl. to mi je super i također se smatra jednom vrstom sporta.

Osobno ću sutra dijete podržati ako bude željelo nešto određeno trenirati. Vozit ću je na sport i podržavati dokle god bude htjela, ako odustane, fala Bogu, nisu svi sportaši i ne moraju biti. Isto tako, ne bude li sportskog duha u našoj sportskoj obitelji, neću forsirati.

Mada vjerujem da nekako i to dođe iz obitelji, jer mi smo od onih što rađe odu voziti bicikle i šetaju po prirodi, nego sjede u kafićima i šetaju po centrima. Valjda će nešto dobro iz toga pokupiti i moja L, a i druga djeca koju ako Bog da rodim   :Heart:

----------


## sladjanaf

> hvala ti od   
> 
> ma gdje li su samo naše revne moderatorice ?  ili se ovako smijemo častiti ?
> 
> ako smijemo ...................  
> 
> neka igre počnu, sportske ,matematičke whatever
> 
> btw mene si popljuvala  za ad hominem argumentaciju ,a ti je sad koristiš, pusek


ja uopće ne razumijem što želiš reći s ovim postom.
kada sam napisala "iskompleksirani bezveznjaci" mislila sam na ljude koji smatraju da je isto dopustili oni djeci da treniraju neki sport ili im u ruke gurnuli dop, što je upravo par postova više rekao davor.
pa ako je na forumu dopušteno sport izjednačavati s drogom, bijelim robljem, dopingiranim niskokvalificiranim lopovima a da moderatorice na to ostanu mrtve-hladne, zašto meni ne bi bilo dopušteno za one koji koriste takvu argumentaciju reći da su iskompleksirani bezveznjaci?

ne znam uopće bog čega si se ti našla prozvana. jedino ako smatraš da je sport jednak drogi, onda, štajaznam, nemamo o čemu razgovarati ti i ja, nisto kao što o čemu nemamo razgovarati ni davor i ja.
al valjda ubijam vrijeme. definitivno bi mogla prijeći na neki pametniji način ubijanja vremena, neki značajniji i svrhovitiji.

a pusu ti neću poslati   :Grin:  
nismo si ipak toliko dobre.

----------


## BusyBee

Topic je otkljucan. Nas osvrt na njega napisale smo na stickan topic na vrhu podforuma.
Molim vas da u ovom topicu ne komentirate post moderatorica.
Hvala!

----------


## flower

komentari na postupak moderatorice prebaceni su ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=87134
molimo vas da se drzite teme

----------


## Davor

Hvala, vidio sam. Nemam potrebu tamo ostavljati tragove jer vidim da me sasvim uspješno blate i bez mojeg doprinosa.

Najsažetiji razlog zašto ne želim imati ništa sa sportom dade se izraziti s jednom tipično američkom frazom: "What's in it for me?" ili po naški: "Ima li ovđe mene?". Zaključio sam da nema i to bi bilo kraj priče da me ne ljuti što tuđom voljom ipak moram sudjelovati u sportu kao pokrovitelj.

Smatram da se bez stresa mogu baviti rekreativnim tjelesnim aktivnostima i stvarno ne vidim da bi mi bavljenje bilo kakvim formalnim aktivnostima, dakle sportom, na bilo kakav način pomoglo zdravlju a još manje zadovoljstvu.

Zašto mislim da se sudjelovanje djece u sportu ne razlikuje od zloupotrebe dječjeg rada lako je vidjeti iz činjenice da i zakonodavci tu sličnost prepoznaju. Kako ne bi ostali bez cijelih generacija sportskih nada - sudjelovanje u sportu definiraju kao izuzetak. Na primjer United States Fair Labor Standards Act (1938). Zvanično tumačenje je ovdje: http://www.dol.gov/elaws/esa/flsa/cl/exemptions.asp
Nisam se dočepao članka: http://irs.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/32/4/389 ali očito je da govori o istome.
Obzirom da nemam simpatija prema ambicijama sportskih saveza, u angažiranju djece u "vrhunskom" sportu vidim samo zloupotrebu dječjeg rada i tome se protivim... koliko mogu.

U pisanju se često služim Reductio ad absurdum argumentacijom gdje se teza ogoli do apsurda pa kad se pokaže da i takva ogoljena prkosi protutezi - stvar je jasna i argumentirana. Takvim ogoljenjem se neke "stvari" imenuju nešto grubljim rječnikom, ali nisu usmjerene prema osobama ili njihovom svjetonazoru - odnose se samo na temu rasprave. Dakle, kad nabrajam doping, zlostavljanje djece i slično, radi se o pojavama koje definitivno postoje, iako se sasvim sigurno ne dogode baš svakome. Tvrdnja da ne postoje je kontrateza  :Wink:

----------


## Ceca

> Radikalno?
> Mislim da ne. Sportaši umiru mladi, krhkog zdravlja.
> 
> Problem? Sport. Od 1976. (OI Montreal) sport je postao jedino i isključivo profesionalna djelatnost, a floskule o zdravlju, timskom duhu i ostalo samo su dio marketinga kojim je ta djelatnost okružena.
> 
> Za razliku od sporta, rekreacija je stvarno korisna i hvale vrijedna, ali čak i iskreni rekreativci pogrešno misle da se bave sportom.
> 
> Što je zapravo sport? Ukratko mislim da se radi o bilo kojoj nesvrhovitoj tjelesnoj aktivnosti na kojoj se može okrenuti novac. Obzirom na žestoku kompetitivnost, bavljenje jednom takvom aktivnošću lišeno je bilo kakve ugode. Slast postignuća je jedino u novcu i medaljama, a s druge strane medalje nalaze se navijači, kladioničari i marketing poroka svih vrsti, osobito alkohola. Sportaši su superljudi koji to postaju korištenjem dopinga i ogromnog nasilja nad vlastitom prirodom, nešto kao Dr. Jekyll i Mr. Hyde. Ako u postupku i izgube poneki vitalni organ ili žlijezdu - postanu još veći sportaši. Kriptonit im je doping kontrola.
> 
> ...


Mislim da kao i sve u zivot, ni ovo im necu moci braniti, bice to stvar njihovog izbora. 
Pre bih da se bave sportom, nego da odu u nesto drugo, ali ne bih volela da koriste neka doping sredstava. 
Mozda je offf topic, ali moram napisati i ovo. Ja sam se pre 10-tak i vise godina bavila rukometom. Trenirali i po dva puta dnevno.., ali u odnosu na sada mislim da je to nesto drugo bilo. Ni to mi nekada nije odgovaralo, jer sam htela malo slobode, ali sada kada gledam ne bih nikada menjala taj deo svog zivota. Ostale su mi najlepse uspomene iz tog perioda, ali mnga vazna zivotna iskustva stekla.

----------


## sofke

ima čovjek pravo, mislim, koja je svrha profesionalnog sporta, ali zbilja?

i točno to, what's in it for you?

šta vi i ja imamo od jednog dinama,hrvatskog rukometnog saveza, ili hrvatskog skijaškog saveza?

ponosni smo na pobjedu 'naših' dečkiju (uvjetno pokoje cure)? ide se toliko daleko da šačicu ljudi umiješanih u sporedne sportove proglašavamo ambasadorima hrvatske? meni je to tak apsurdno..
mirko filipović, ambasador hrvatske i saborski zastupnik? mislim, helou..i ja bi trebala biti ponosna što je dotični iz hrvatske? ili bi taj njegov sport trebao biti uzor nekom mladcu?super, ali ne za mog sina...

slavna engleska nogometna liga? na youtubu ima bezbroj filmića njihovih odvratnih i vulgarnih eskapada..tiger woods? fenomenalan karakter koji se zaradio milione..i tako dalje i tako dalje

dakle, koja je svrha profesionalnog i televizijskog sporta osim apsolutno nezasluženo preplaćenih zvijezda i manipulacije masa? i toga što se u sportu vrti ogromna lova, brandovi, sportska oprema, televizijska prava..a mali čovjek sjedi na kraju svog tog lanca u fotelji, u svojoj maloj dnevnoj sobi i sve to plaća..ali navija za 'svoje', eeej 'naše'..  :Rolling Eyes:  

prijatelj trenira trčanje i maratonac je..radi se o odricanju i boli, pogotovo na profesionalnom levelu..poticati dijete na takvo što može imati samo ambiciozan roditelj koji želi da dijete 'uspije' (čitaj: uđe u biznis i okrene lovu)

da se razumijemo, tjelesne aktivnosti, dječja igra, trčanje, momčadski sportovi, treniranje juda u obližnjem klupu iz razonode, to mi je ok..ali kad to krene ka profesionalnom sportu, to ima jedinu svrhu da se kroz teška odricanja i svakojake stimulanse zaradi lova..ništa više

----------


## Ceca

Pa, to vam je kao i sve u zivotu. Ne mozete znati kakav je to osecaj kada pobedjujete ili gubite, dok ne probate.
 Nekada sam pomno pratila svaki sportski dogadjaj, a sada jedva da se i setim.

----------


## mim

> poticati dijete na takvo što može imati samo ambiciozan roditelj koji želi da dijete 'uspije' (čitaj: uđe u biznis i okrene lovu)
> 
> da se razumijemo, tjelesne aktivnosti, dječja igra, trčanje, momčadski sportovi, treniranje juda u obližnjem klupu iz razonode, to mi je ok..ali kad to krene ka profesionalnom sportu, to ima jedinu svrhu da se kroz teška odricanja i svakojake stimulanse zaradi lova..ništa više


... kao i u svemu što je vrhunsko. 

Znaš li kakva su odricanja mladog čovjeka koji želi postati vrhunski glazbenik? Sticajem okolnosti znam dvije obitelji koje imaju takvu djecu. Roditelji ih PRATE koliko god mogu, ali su djeca ta koja "vuku" naprijed. Rodili su se da bi svirali, shvatili su to, imaju ljubav prema glazbi i vježbanju, to je njihov životni put. Jedan od njih svira dva instrumenta na vlastiti zahtjev i to radi savršeno. Misliš da ga treba zaustaviti u tome samo zato da se ne bi odricao? Bi li to bio dokaz roditeljske ljubavi?? Jer-sačuvajbože da dijete postane vrhunsko u bilo čemu???   :Rolling Eyes:  

Moj kolega studirao je dva fakulteta u isto vrijeme-oba srodna, vrlo naporna, zahtjevna, s gomilom vježbi... Učio je na tramvajskim stanicama dok je čekao prijevoz s jednih vježbi na druge, spavao je malo, svega se odrekao vrlo svjesno. Diplomirao je u dvije godine na oba-ne znaš koji je teži. Je li i njemu trebalo stati na put? Bi li njegovi roditelji također pokazali svoju ljubav time da su ga jednostavno zaustavili? Da su to napravili danas bi bili siromašniji za vrsnog stručnjaka. 

Jednostavno nije istina to da roditelji "guraju" djecu u svim tim slučajevima. Jer-ako je istina onda bi isto tako mogli tvrditi da je svaki utjecaj roditelja pogrešan, da je bilo kakav poticaj, smjernica loš. Npr. srećem se s djecom iz veganskih obitelji. Veganstvo je izbor roditelja, a ne djeteta. I-zamisli!-djeci često nedostaje osnovnih nutrijenata. Je li to opozitno davanju dopinga??? Meni je, svodi se na isto: šteti se djetetovom zdravlju. 

Izbor npr. Waldorfske škole nakon koje dijete jednostavno ne može pratiti nastavu u srednjoj ("običnoj") školi je također izbor roditelja. Dijete postaje frustrirano nemogućnošću da postigne kvantum znanja potreban za daljnje školovanje jer ima "rupe" u esencijalnom znanju što itekako šteti njegovom mentalnom zdravlju. No, to je bezazleno jer nije sport??? 

Vrhunski kompjutorski stručnjak obično već kao vrlo mlad provodi jako puno vremena nad "strojem", udaljen od RL, šteti mu to očima, mozak je izložen stalnom titranju monitora, zračenju, stradava mu kralješnica, muskulatura mu atrofira... Hajmo i njima zabraniti da budu vrhunski?? 

Zašto je tako teško shvatiti da jednostavno postoje djeca koja osjete ljubav prema sportu (ili bilo čemu drugom) i idu dalje, žele više. Da to nitko ne osjeti, tu strast prema nečemu, danas bi bili na nivou pračovjeka koji još nije otkrio vatru jer težnja za znanjem je isto što i težnja da se napreduje u bilo kojem pogledu. Netko tu strast ima, netko drugi nema. Treba razumjeti obje strane.

----------


## Tashunica

mim   :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## ivy

mim   :Naklon:

----------


## mikka

pa druga je stvar kada dijete zeli nesto. besmisleno je to usporedivati sa, recimo, roditeljskom bolesnom ambicijom u koju sam se nebrojeno puta mogla sama uvjeriti dok sam trenirala tenis (a i sama sam joj bila izvrgnuta  :Grin:  ). to su kruske i jabuke. 

sad se tu klanjate mim, koja je ustvari rekla isto sto i sofke i davor ali na srcedrapajuci nacin i u dijametralno suprotnom primjeru.

----------


## mim

> sad se tu klanjate mim, koja je ustvari rekla isto sto i sofke i davor ali na srcedrapajuci nacin i u dijametralno suprotnom primjeru.


Uopće nisam rekla isto što i oni. Nisi pažljivo čitala. 

Naime, Davor i Sofke tvrde kako roditelji "guraju" djecu zbog težnje za zaradom i spominju djecu koja teže vrhunskom u kontekstu bijelog roblja. Ja tvrdim da djeca "guraju" roditelje zbog strasti i želje da nešto naprave. Ako nisi bila ta vrsta djeteta nikad to nećeš shvatiti. Kao ni Davor.

----------


## Pepita

Ma kao da svi postaju vrhunski sportaši  :/ 
Ponekad mučkanje odraslih spriječi djecu, ponekad odustanu, ponekad nisu niti uporni niti talenti, pa sto je razloga i sto odgovora.
Osobno sam u sportu cijeli život, mm je u sportu, brat i cijela moja obitelj, ne znam, možda se čovjek razočara pa odustane, mi osobno nikad nismo pucali na neke olimpijske medalje i sl.
Kod nas je to fraza "bitno je sudjelovati", a biti prvi ili zadnji, nebitno je, jer ne mogu realno svi biti dobri sportaši, netko nema poticaja, netko podrške...ma mogli bi rastezati ovu temu u nedogled.

Različitih je i stavova, mišljenja i odoja, evo ja ću navesti samo neka:

1. Moja prijateljica, s prijašnjih 100 kg mi jednom prilikom mi je kazala da se njoj jednostavno ne miče, ne zato što ne voli sport, već zato što je depresivna i svjesna koliko je teško zdravo smršaviti.
Dugo vremena je od nezadovoljstva odbijala bilo kakvu aktivnost. Nažalost, zbog jedne kraće bolesti, srećom izliječene, smršavila je, kada je krenula i vidjela da se može dobila je neku vrstu poticaja, danas ima 69 kg, još uvijek ranom zorom trči   :Laughing:  i totalno živi drugačijim životom. Znači poticaj, kad je krenulo na bolje, kad su kg počeli padati zbog bolesti, shvatila je da bi mogla zaista napraviti nešto bolje.

2. Dečko koji trenira judo kod mm, ima tatu koji ustvari trenira umjesto svog sina, nekada davno otac je trenirao judo i htio pošto poto osvojiti barem zlatnu državnu medalju, ali nije uspio, sada svoju ambiciju usađuje u sina. Dijete je forsirano, hoće da trenira, nije sporno, ali puno puta se za različite stvari može čuti "ali tata ne želim, tata nisam spreman" i sl.

3. mm je sa osam godina izrazio želju da želi trenirati judo, roditelji su mu iz ne znam kojih razloga branili i on je kradomice da nitko ne zna odlazio na treninge. To je trajalo i kada su roditelji vidjeli da mu se zaista svidjelo pustili su ga. Rezultat, je taj što je cijeli život ostao u sportu, kad su njegovi vršnjaci u srednjoj školi izlazili i eksperimentirali s opijanjem i sličnim stvarima on je trčao na trening. I dan danas je ostao u judu, nakon super profesionalne karijere, zlatnih državnih i međunarodnih medalja, postao je trener i sada svoje znanje prenosi drugoj djeci. Doduše, bolest crijeva mu je onemogućila dalje aktivno bavljenje sportom, ali srce u tom sportu još uvijek kuca, jer je postao trener.

4. Ja sam kao dijete promijenila sto sportova i sve bi trajalo mjesec dana, roditelji su puštali i plaćali, misleći da se možda jednom negdje zadržim i jesam sa 18. godina sam se zadržala na jednom sportu i dan danas sam u tome.

Ja zaista nemam komentara na ničije mišljenje, jer smatram da svatko ima razloga za svoj stav, osobno mi branjenje sporta nema smisla, dokle god je sve uredu i dokle god roditelj može kontrolirati (ima svega, ma zaista ima, nažalost).

Ako djecu s jedne strane slušamo, pratimo i ponašamo se prema njima kao prema malim ljudima, možda bi bilo uredu i podržavati ako dijete želi bavljenje nekim sportom ili bilo kakvom pozitivnom aktivnošću, bilo sviranje klavira, pjevanje u zboru i sl.

Nama je sport donio samo dobre stvari, pozitivne i kad je trebalo zavoditi dečke, imala sam s čime   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Nije nužan, naravno da nije, ima ljudi koji se nikad ničim nisu bavili, ali je dobar, za zdravlje i sl. i to bilo koji sport, ne mora biti na profesionalnoj razini i glupo je očekivati da će sva djeca biti profesionalci.

Ali ako naše mališe nešto veseli, ma veselimo se i mi s njima, dokle god je to uredu   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> sad se tu klanjate mim, koja je ustvari rekla isto sto i sofke i davor ali na srcedrapajuci nacin i u dijametralno suprotnom primjeru.
> 
> 
> Uopće nisam rekla isto što i oni. Nisi pažljivo čitala. 
> 
> Naime, Davor i Sofke tvrde kako *roditelji "guraju" djecu zbog težnje za zaradom* i spominju djecu koja teže vrhunskom u kontekstu bijelog roblja. Ja tvrdim da djeca "guraju" roditelje zbog strasti i želje da nešto naprave. Ako nisi bila ta vrsta djeteta nikad to nećeš shvatiti. Kao ni Davor.


Ovog boldanog nažalost ima i susrećem češće nego sam mislla da hoću.
Zapravo susrećem svašta, svakakve i djece i roditelja, ali sport ne čine pojedinci i kad nešto gledamo ne trebamo gledati sve crno, ako mi takvi nismo.
Ako smo roditelji koji samo žele sreću svojoj djeci, zašto se brinuti o tuđim ambicijama i nakanama???

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> sad se tu klanjate mim, koja je ustvari rekla isto sto i sofke i davor ali na srcedrapajuci nacin i u dijametralno suprotnom primjeru.
> 
> 
> Uopće nisam rekla isto što i oni. Nisi pažljivo čitala. 
> 
> Naime, Davor i Sofke tvrde kako roditelji "guraju" djecu zbog težnje za zaradom i spominju djecu koja teže vrhunskom u kontekstu bijelog roblja. Ja tvrdim da djeca "guraju" roditelje zbog strasti i želje da nešto naprave. Ako nisi bila ta vrsta djeteta nikad to nećeš shvatiti. Kao ni Davor.


shvatila sam te. ali primjera o kojima pricaju Davor i sofke je daaleko vise, nazalost. tako da razumijem o cemu pricaju (imala sam se i sama prilike uvjeriti), a ovo o cemu pises mi je predivno, kada djeca imaju takav talent i volju.. to je ono sto ja zelim za svoju djecu (takav je npr. md, a ja nisam, nazalost).

ali da znate ljudi moji koliko je ogavno vidjeti takvog roditelja na djelu.. grozila sam se toga cak i dok nisam imala svoju djecu, a sad bi vjerujem jos 1000 puta vise  :Mad:

----------


## mim

> ali da znate ljudi moji koliko je ogavno vidjeti takvog roditelja na djelu.. grozila sam se toga cak i dok nisam imala svoju djecu, a sad bi vjerujem jos 1000 puta vise


Kužim te, ali oko sebe viđam puno više onih drugih, pozitivnih primjera u kojima roditelji samo pokušavaju pratiti djecu. Eto, moja želi učiti jezike. Uči kod kuće, sama, upisala se bez mog znanja na jedan od njih, čita i prevodi sve što stigne, piše pjesme na engleskom.... Očito su joj jezici strast, a nikad je se nije poticalo nego je samo dobila naše odobravanje težnje za tom vrstom znanja. Sad želi još jedan. Da je zaustavim? Ne mogu, naći će način kako da to ostvari-kao i do sada. Glazba je ne zanima previše iako je za nju zaista talentirana. Ne pada mi na pamet da joj biram taj životni put samo zato jer ona to može. Neka ga izabere sama-ja ću je samo nastojati pratiti. Sport je nešto u čemu uživa, rado odlazi na treninge, ali to joj nikad neće bit profesija. Da je zaustavim u treniranju samo zato jer neće postići vrh u tome? Neću, sve dok uživa, a za to zaista ima mogućnosti (ma što Davor tvrdio o nemogućnosti bavljenja rekreativnim sportom).

----------


## Davor

Vidiš, zanimljivo je da toliko ustraješ na glazbi i jezicima na topicu koji nema baš nikakve veze s glazbom ili jezicima. Slobodno otvori topic na kojem ćeš se zalagati protiv glazbe i jezika na kojem to neće biti OT. Možda te čak neće ni izvrijeđati zbog stavova.

_Ovo što slijedi je uglavnom zezancija, ali ocrtava neka moja razmišljanja:_
Zamišljam nekakav naglavačke svijet u kojem glazbenici UMJESTO sportaša dobivaju silnu lovu. Zagrebački konzervatorij je glazbena ustanova br.1 u cijelom svijetu, simfoničari su stalno na turneji i smrdljivo su bogati jer su im koncerti rasprodani, a glazbeni pedagozi su najbolji na svijetu. Značajni izvozni prihodi dolaze od diskografije, a hrvatski bendovi su najpoznatiji na svijetu.
U tom istom svijetu POSTOJE sportaši koje, jednako kao i do sada, u potpunosti financiraju roditelji, imaju čeličnu volju i JEDNAKO KAO I U NORMALNOM SVIJETU postižu rezultate. Sva je razlika da nema nogometa, nego se nogomet igra u školama između trule kobile i graničara, a čak su i cure poželjni igrači. Sportski pedagozi ne postoje.
------------------------------------------------------------------
A sada zaistač:
Zašto mislim da je tako? U sadašnjem trenutku u "sportu" rade i za to dobivaju (naše) novce cijela sila nekvalificiranih ljudi koji nemaju veze sa sportom. Od funkcionera na dalje. Lasica je na 4-toj stranici ovog topica linkala dokument o tome: http://www.hrks.hr/skole/15_ljetna_skola/6.pdf 
39% djelatnika nema nikakvu stručnu kvalifikaciju za obavljanje stručnih poslova u sportu. To zbog definicije sportskog stručnjaka podrazumijeva da se NIKAD nisu bavili sportom.

Zanimljiva je definicija sportskog stručnjaka kao osobe koja je školovana ili se bavila sportom. To bi u glazbenom svijetu značilo da je Mica Trofrtaljka zbog iskustva u narodnjačkom klubu - glazbena stručnjakinja. Prema analogiji sa sportom ona bi bila sasvim dovoljno kvalificirana za ravnanje, recimo, Zagrebačkom filharmonijom. Znamo da će se prije pakao ohladiti nego se to dogodi.

Zbog toga mislim da nije primjereno sport uspoređivati - s bilo čime drugim.

----------


## Ivana2

Ja vidim da je ovdje došlo do terminoliške zabune. Davor govori o sportu i rekreaciji kao o dva različita pojma, a neki sve to nazivaju sportom. U osnovi se mišljenja obiju strana i ne razlikuju drastično.

----------


## Pepita

> Ja vidim da je ovdje došlo do terminoliške zabune. Davor govori o sportu i rekreaciji kao o dva različita pojma, a neki sve to nazivaju sportom. U osnovi se mišljenja obiju strana i ne razlikuju drastično.


I meni se sad to čini  :/

----------


## Juroslav

> Ja vidim da je ovdje došlo do terminoliške zabune. Davor govori o sportu i rekreaciji kao o dva različita pojma, a neki sve to nazivaju sportom. U osnovi se mišljenja obiju strana i ne razlikuju drastično.


ovo je, na žalost, točno: ispravno bi bilo koristiti termine "natjecatljski sport" i "rekreativni sport"

----------


## Davor

Mislim da je to podilaženje, ali bih to mogao prihvatiti.

Zašto podilaženje? Hajdmo opet u analogiju s drogama. Svaki biljni čaj je striktno govoreći - droga. Poznata firma koja dila čajeve iz Portoroža se zove Droga. Ipak, izraz "droga" nije baš omiljen i kad piješ kamilicu nisi na rekreativnoj drogi. Dakle, nešto kao odnos rekreativna i natjecateljska droga ne fercera. Samo zato što biti "sportaš" ima neopravdano pozitivne konotacije u društvu mi nije dovoljno dobar razlog za prikrpavanje rekreaciji. Na primjer, što je to "sportsko-rekreativna lagana šetnja cvjetnim proplankom"? Zvuči bedasto, jel' da?

Evo malo materijala za razmišljanje. Današnji Jutarnji donosi veliki naslov: ‘Pojedu’ trećinu proračuna, a medalje osvajaju drugi.
Konkretno nekakvih pedesetak milijuna. I ništa. Zapravo - samo odskočna daska za dalju preprodaju. Nikakvi rezultati, 0kn plaćenog poreza, nikakav angažman oko rekreativaca.
Za usporedbu, ukupna izdavanja za svu rekreaciju su oko 8 milijuna.

Svaka čast "vrhunskim" sportašima, ali kad su već tako dobri, što ne bi bilo logično da koju kunu namaknu i od ulaznica? Mislim, ako TO nitko ne želi ni gledat - zašto to moramo plaćat?

----------


## enci

moje dijete je registrirani sportas, lani na drzavnom prvenstvu osvojio srebro u jednom i broncu u drugom sportu. na treninge ga nitko ne tjera, ne dopingira se. sport voli kao i vecina djece koju ja znam.
dakle, ako se moje dijete bavi natjecateljskim sportom, moje misljenje se i dalje drasticno razlikuje od davorovog.

----------


## flower

davore, ako ces ici u rasprave o sportu a ne o djeci u sportu morat cemo splitati temu i prebaciti je na neki drugi pdf.

----------


## Davor

Kužim. Sva ideja je da netko uzme lovu, a netko drugi bi rado koristio resurse u rekreativne i sportske svrhe. Pri tome oni koji lape lovu ne daju baš ništa za uzvrat nego samo uzimaju.

Kad pogledaš kroz prozor i ugledaš snijeg, jasno ti je da rekreiranje na cvjetnim proplancima ne dolazi u obzir i da ti za rekreiranje treba nekakva održavana građevina i po mogućnosti stručno vodstvo koje zna s djecom. Uz silnu pompu oko promocije zdravog života i tjelovježbe čovjek bi očekivao da mu objeručke prihvate proizvoljan broj djece bez obzira na talent i fizičke predispozicije. Kad ono...

----------


## yaya

Davore ti ne čitaš što ti drugi pišu. Molim te napiši mi gdje to ne primaju djecu...na koji sport odnosno rekreaciju? Pišeš da nema mjesta...gdje? Školske dvorane su otvorene za sve a zjape prazne jer nema interesa...
Na koju god rekreaciju da smo htjeli upisati dijete upisali smo...bez obzira na dob i talent...tako da ja ne razumijem o čemu ti pričaš...
E da, proplanci trenutno nisu cvjetni ali što fali ovima pod snijegom...di ćeš bolje rekreacije od sanjkanja i trčanja po snijegu...

----------


## Davor

Hvala na savjetima   :Kiss:

----------


## yaya

> Hvala na savjetima


Molim   :Love:

----------


## Davor

U svjetlu incidenta od nekidan ( http://www.jutarnji.hr/poznati-odvje...-ulici/428821/ ) pitam se u kojoj bi školskoj dvorani ovi dečki mogli (rekreativno) igrati nogomet. Problem nije nastao prošli tjedan i zbog istog razloga su ljetos već prosvjedovali ( http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/i...eleni-val.html ). Ovaj put im je publicitet narastao radi nasilnika koji je vlastoručno intervenirao (navodno) gaženjem i pljuskanjem djece, ali u cijeloj toj paradi je osnovni razlog cijelog incidenta ostao u sjeni: dečki i dalje nemaju igralište.

----------


## flower

o nobilu i samaru vec imamo temu lijepo molim da se ne siri i ovdje, on topic kod nas je ovakvo stanje sada - mm igra rekreativno za 20 kn mj. nogomet jednom tjedno, mala i ja se za 30 kn dnevno mozemo 3 sata rekreativno baviti plivanjem (cijena je za dijete 10 kn po danu, odrasli 30 kn), sad idemo skoro svakodnevno inace kad uhvatimo vremena, ona za 100 kn dva put tjedno i dalje trenira gimn. i to u rekreativnoj/nenatjecateljskoj grupi, sa skolom ide jednom tjedno na istu takvu rekreativnu gimn...bas smo rekreativna obitelj  :Grin:  i ne bavimo se sportom i rusimo tezu da je nemoguce rekreirati se u lijepoj nasoj.

----------


## flower

greska- plivanje odrasli=20 kn

----------


## Davor

U Rijeci?

----------


## flower

da

----------


## Davor

Logično. Čak se i janica preselila tamo otkako je postala rekreativka  :Wink:

----------


## sladjanaf

na bazenu u Utrinama (koji nije u Rijeci nego u Novom Zagrebu) plivanje za odrasle iznosi 25 kuna.
moje dijete se bavi rekreativnim sportom na istom tom bazenu za 30 kuna mjesečno.
tako da ništa nije logično, samo je valjda teško priznati da nije sve crno ili bijelo.

----------


## Davor

Misliš 300kn?

----------


## sladjanaf

ma ne mislim 300 kuna, Davore, nego 30 kuna

da probam kineski?

----------


## Davor

Ma ne, samo se čudim jer nisam čuo za program koji mjesečno košta 30kn. Daj malo više detalja jer me zaista zanima. Rekreativni program koji pohađa moj klinac košta 250kn i naravno da me zanima kako smanjiti troškove.

----------


## sanjas33

> ima čovjek pravo, mislim, koja je svrha profesionalnog sporta, ali zbilja?
> 
> i točno to, what's in it for you?
> 
> šta vi i ja imamo od jednog dinama,hrvatskog rukometnog saveza, ili hrvatskog skijaškog saveza?


u skijanju i rukometu bas i nema nesto love, nije bas da se ljudi obogate :shock:

----------


## sofke

jel?   :Grin:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Moja kći ima 15 godina i sportom se bavila samo kratko, nekoliko mjeseci, kada sam mogla pronaći trenera koji je htio prihvatiti netalentirano dijete i ne maltretirati je da postiže bilo kakve rezultate, trenirati je samo zato da se rekreira i zabavlja. Nažalost, takvi su ljudi jako rijetki i otkada smo se preselili, u Zg nismo pronašli nikoga.
IMHO, situacija za djecu poput moje kćeri je zbilja žalosna, svi profesori tjelesnog i treneri koje sam susrela bili su totalno ufurani u "postizanje rezultata", a rekreacijski programi za odrasle nas nisu htjeli primiti ni u paru, čak ni ekipa koja pleše na onih 4-5 prirodnih ritmova. Odustala sam još davno i danas mi je žao, borimo se s viškom kilograma i njenim sad već potpunim odbijanjem svake vrste rekreacije.

----------


## flower

evo napravili smo izracun za slijedeci mjesec - 175 kn za 10 sati gimnastike (s trenerima)+ 8 sati na bazenu (slobodno)

----------


## Davor

Zakon!

Šteta što naš super Milan ne prepoznaje svoje sugrađane kao bitne u projektima grada. Da je umjesto arene sagradio koji most i umjesto one Mamićeve poduzetničke sprdačine financirao rekreaciju - vjerojatno ne bih imao o čemu ovdje pisati.

----------


## vertex

A.trenira atletiku za 110 kuna mjesečno, triput tjedno. Natjecanja postoje, neki idu, neki ne idu. On više ne ide nego što ide. Puno djece trenira, neki grizu na natjecanja, neke nije uopće briga i ne natječu se, a zasad se o svima jednako vodi računa i nema pritisaka ni u kojem smjeru. Govori da bi se prebacio na košarku, vidjet ćemo kako je tamo.

----------


## Njetočka

Imam dijete koje vrlo vjerojatno neće biti talentirano za sportove (mislim da je tu moje gene uzela  :Smile:  ) jer je podosta nespretna. Kao što pazimo na njenu ishranu, emocionalno zdravlje i mnoge druge aspekte htjela bih i da se malo rekreira. Onako nešto općenito, polivalentno, nenatjecateljskog karaktera, čisto poradi rekreacije i tjelovježbe. 

Tako nečega nema, ni uz participaciju, barem ne u mom mjestu.

Ja ako želim malo vježbati mogu otići na aerobik i držiti se sa ženskicama, upoznavati nove ljude, širiti vidike i nitko od mene neće očekivati ništa posebno niti zahtjevati dodatni angažman.

Imamo nekoliko igraonica jer igranje je važan spektar djetetovog života, ali nijednu vježbaonicu jer izgleda nikome nije u sferi interesa. Meni osobno je podjednako važno.

----------

